# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία το gov.gr

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Σε δοκιμαστική λειτουργία τέθηκε από το πρωί του Σαββάτου το gov.gr, η ενεργοποίηση του οποίου επισπεύστηκε κατά δύο μήνες λόγω των έκτακτων συνθηκών. Πλέον, μια σειρά από διαδικασίες που έως τώρα απαιτούσαν αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία σε ΚΕΠ ή Αστυνομικό Τμήμα, μπορούν να διεκπεραιώνονται πιλοτικά από τον προσωπικό μας υπολογιστή ή από το κινητό μας τηλέφωνο χωρίς μετακινήσεις και περιττή γραφειοκρατία. Αυτό θα γίνεται μέσω της ενιαίας ψηφιακής πύλης του Δημοσίου gov.gr, που υλοποιεί το Υπουργείο Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης.

Το gov.gr συγκεντρώνει το σύνολο των υπηρεσιών (503) που παρέχονται ψηφιακά από το Δημόσιο και κάθε υπηρεσία που θα ψηφιοποιείται στο μέλλον θα ενσωματώνεται στην πλατφόρμα. Επιπλέον, ο πολίτης έχει τη δυνατότητα να συμπληρώνει και να υπογράφει ηλεκτρονικά εξουσιοδοτήσεις και υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις. Παρέχεται, επίσης, η δυνατότητα άμεσης ηλεκτρονικής αποστολής εξουσιοδοτήσεων και υπεύθυνων δηλώσεων στην αρχή η οποία ζητά την έκδοσή τους χωρίς ο πολίτης να χρειάζεται να μεταβεί σε αυτήν.

Οι διαδικασίες πρόσβασης των πολιτών στο gov.gr καθώς και της έκδοσης των πιστοποιητικών ρυθμίζονται με διατάξεις που περιλαμβάνονται στην Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου της 20-03-2020. Η ταυτοποίηση θα διενεργείται – σε αυτό το πρώτο στάδιο λειτουργίας – μέσω των κωδικών Taxisnet και τα έγγραφα που θα εκδίδονται μέσω του gov.gr θα φέρουν μοναδικό αναγνωριστικό αριθμό επαλήθευσης και ηλεκτρονική σφραγίδα, θα γίνονται, δε, υποχρεωτικά αποδεκτά από όλους τους φορείς του Δημόσιου και του ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα.

Η διαδικασία συμπλήρωσης υπεύθυνης δήλωσης είναι παρεμφερής με αυτήν της εξουσιοδότησης. Ακολουθούν οδηγίες για την συμπλήρωση εξουσιοδότησης:

1) Στην αρχική σελίδα του gov.gr επιλέγουμε την ενότητα «Πολίτης και καθημερινότητα».

2) Στην καρτέλα της ενότητας επιλέγουμε «Υπεύθυνη δήλωση και εξουσιοδότηση».

3) Ανάλογα με το έγγραφο που επιθυμούμε να εκδοθεί, επιλέγουμε «Έκδοση υπεύθυνης δήλωσης» ή «Έκδοση εξουσιοδότησης».

4) Επιλέγουμε «Είσοδος στην υπηρεσία».

5) Στην καρτέλα «Δηλώσεις» επιλέγουμε «Ξεκινήστε εδώ».

6) Στην καρτέλα «Επιλέξτε ενέργεια» επιλέγουμε «Δημιουργία νέου εγγράφου» και κάνουμε κλικ στο κουμπί «Συνέχεια».

7) Επιλέγουμε ανάμεσα σε προδιατυπωμένες φόρμες εξουσιοδοτήσεων ή υπεύθυνων δηλώσεων και σε ελεύθερο κείμενο και κάνουμε κλικ στο αντίστοιχο κουμπί «Επιλογή» που εμφανίζεται.

8) Επιλέγουμε «Σύνδεση» και μεταφερόμαστε στο παράθυρο αυθεντικοποίησης χρήστη του Taxisnet.

9) Εκεί καταχωρούμε το username και το password, ελέγχουμε ότι είναι ενεργή η επιλογή «Έγκριση» και κάνουμε κλικ στο κουμπί «Αποστολή».

10) Επιστρέφοντας αυτόματα στη σελίδα του gov.gr, θα μας ζητηθεί να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν είναι ορθά καταχωρημένα στο Taxisnet το όνομα, το επώνυμο και ο ΑΦΜ μας και κάνουμε κλικ στο κουμπί «Επιβεβαίωση».

11) Στην επόμενη καρτέλα καταχωρούμε τα στοιχεία που ζητούνται και κάνουμε κλικ στο κουμπί «Συνέχεια».

12) Συμπληρώνουμε το κείμενο της εξουσιοδότησης (εφόσον έχουμε επιλέξει ελεύθερο κείμενο), καθώς και τα στοιχεία του εξουσιοδοτούμενου. Επιλέγουμε «Συνέχεια».

13) Στην «Επισκόπηση εξουσιοδότησης» ελέγχουμε αν τα στοιχεία είναι σωστά και επιλέγουμε «Έκδοση».

14) Σε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα λαμβάνουμε στο κινητό που καταχωρήσαμε στο στάδιο 11 ένα SMS με τον εξαψήφιο κωδικό που πρέπει να εισάγουμε στο πεδίο «Κωδικός» και επιλέγουμε «Συνέχεια».

15) Στην αριστερή στήλη της οθόνης εμφανίζεται ένα πράσινο πλαίσιο το οποίο μας ενημερώνει ότι το έγγραφο εκδόθηκε, καθώς και τα πλήρη στοιχεία του. Στη δεξιά στήλη επιλέγουμε «Αποθήκευση» για να αποθηκεύσουμε το έγγραφο στον υπολογιστή μας, «Αποστολή e-mail» για να στείλουμε το έγγραφο στη δική μας διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου ή/και «Αποστολή SMS» για να στείλουμε το έγγραφο στον δικό μας αριθμό τηλεφώνου. Αν θέλουμε να ακυρώσουμε το έγγραφο που συντάξαμε, επιλέγουμε «Ανάκληση».

----------


## BlueChris

Βρήκε κανείς εκεί μέσα που πάμε για να κάνουμε την αίτηση όσοι οι εταιρία μας μετά την ανακοίνωση "των 3 ιεραρχών" χτες στις 10:30 πως όποιος εργοδότης θέλει μπορεί να βγάλει τους εργαζόμενους σε αργία. Ε χτες μας έστειλαν όλους στη δουλειά μου και ψάχνω την αίτηση...

Ξέρει κανείς?

----------


## nnn

> Βρήκε κανείς εκεί μέσα που πάμε για να κάνουμε την αίτηση όσοι οι εταιρία μας μετά την ανακοίνωση "των 3 ιεραρχών" χτες στις 10:30 πως όποιος εργοδότης θέλει μπορεί να βγάλει τους εργαζόμενους σε αργία. Ε χτες μας έστειλαν όλους στη δουλειά μου και ψάχνω την αίτηση...
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς?


Δεν πρέπει να έχει ανοίξει ακόμα. Εσας σας έγραψαν στο ΕΡΓΑΝΗ και πήρες το πρωτόκολο ?

----------


## Cha0s

Αν μείνει κάτι θετικό από την όλη ιστορία με τον κορωνοϊό είναι αυτές οι ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου που έστω και καθυστερημένα αρχίζουν να βγαίνουν live αυτό το καιρό.

----------


## jap

Από εδώ πας και μετά 'έκδοση νέου εγγράφου΄ αφού κάνεις 2-3 φορές είσοδο. Έχει συγκεκριμένα έτοιμα κείμενα για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Στοιχεία taxisnet δίνεις αφού επιλέξεις το έγγραφο.

- - - Updated - - -

Είναι καλά κρυμμένα και δεν βγαίνουν στην αναζήτηση.

----------


## nnn

> Από εδώ πας και μετά 'έκδοση νέου εγγράφου΄ αφού κάνεις 2-3 φορές είσοδο. Έχει συγκεκριμένα έτοιμα κείμενα για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Στοιχεία taxisnet δίνεις αφού επιλέξεις το έγγραφο.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Είναι καλά κρυμμένα και δεν βγαίνουν στην αναζήτηση.


Δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμα η δήλωση πως είσαι σε αναστολή σύμβασης όμως.

----------


## jap

Δίκιο έχεις, θα έπρεπε να έχουν βάλει ένα help line στο υπουργείο γιατί είναι πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις. Αλλά εδώ δεν πιάνεις γραμμή σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες...

----------


## civil

Σε μενα ολες οι επιλογες βγαζουν Σφαλμα 500.

----------


## Kostinos

Η σελίδα πάει σφαίρα κι ένα traceroute..
(Time unit: tick. 1 tick = 1/60 second)
Ping gov.gr with 32 bytes of data

Reply from gov.gr: byte = 32 time = 20
Reply from gov.gr: byte = 32 time = 20
Reply from gov.gr: byte = 32 time = 20
Reply from gov.gr: byte = 32 time = 20

Ping statistics for gov.gr
    Packet: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 20, Maximum = 20, Average = 20

----------


## aiolos.01

Θα γινόταν έτσι και αλλιώς βέβαια αλλά μπράβο που μπόρεσαν να το ανεβάσουν τώρα που υπάρχει αυξημένη ανάγκη.

----------


## ipo

Πολύ χρήσιμη υπηρεσία. Μπράβο! Αναμένουμε τον εμπλουτισμό της.

Πρέπει όμως να μεριμνήσουν για αυστηρές δικλείδες ασφαλείας, γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την αξία που αποκτούν πλέον οι κωδικοί του. Ακόμα και η εξακρίβωση δύο παραγόντων, μπορεί να μεθοδευτεί από επιτήδειους.

----------


## tsigarid

Πολύ ωραία νέα. Άντε και στην επίσπευση των νέων ταυτοτήτων τώρα, για να έχουμε και καλύτερη ψηφιακή ταυτοποίηση και ψηφιακή υπογραφή.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Βρε τι μου θυμίζει  :Razz: 
https://www.gov.uk/

----------


## xaris2335

*ουδέν κακόν αμιγές καλού*, όπως έλεγαν και οι πρόγονοι μας  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αν και για εμένα αυτά τα πράγματα είναι αυτονόητα για μια Ευρωπαϊκή Χώρα  :Razz:

----------


## hellasyoda

Προς το παρόν είναι beta, βιάστηκαν λίγο να το ανακοινώσου καθώς πολλά σφάλματα, θα έλεγα οχι beta αλλά alpha. 

Δοκίμασα να κάνω δοκιμαστικά υπεύθυνη δήλωση και έβαλα το νούμερο που έχω στο εξωτερικό και δεν έλαβα sms. το κάλο είναι ότι τον δέχτηκε :P 

Το καλό είναι ότι έγινε release όποτε αναμένω στις επόμενες μέρες να βελτιώνετε.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Και παρακολουθώντας την απαγόρευση κυκλοφορίας καταλάβαμε γιατι βιάστηκαν να ανεβάσουν το gov.gr. Online υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις μετακίνησης.

----------


## ardi21

Πολυ καλο και βολικο, πραγματικα. 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι τους κωδικους τους εχουν και οι λογιστες π.χ. Στις υπευθυνες δηλωσεις και στις εξουσιοδοτησεις, απ'ότι ειδα, πρεπει να βαλεις και το κινητο σου για ταυτοποιηση. Οποτε δεν μπορει να βγαλει καποιος εν αγνοια σου.

Ειχα διαβασει οτι σκεφτονται να δημιουργουνται ξεχωριστοι κωδικοι, περιορισμένης προσβασης, που θα μπορεις να τους δινεις σε τριτους.

----------


## tsigarid

> Πολυ καλο και βολικο, πραγματικα. 
> 
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι τους κωδικους τους εχουν και οι λογιστες π.χ. Στις υπευθυνες δηλωσεις και στις εξουσιοδοτησεις, απ'ότι ειδα, πρεπει να βαλεις και το κινητο σου για ταυτοποιηση. Οποτε δεν μπορει να βγαλει καποιος εν αγνοια σου.
> 
> Ειχα διαβασει οτι σκεφτονται να δημιουργουνται ξεχωριστοι κωδικοι, περιορισμένης προσβασης, που θα μπορεις να τους δινεις σε τριτους.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι απαράδεκτο που έχουν τους κωδικούς οι λογιστές.

----------


## ardi21

> Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι απαράδεκτο που έχουν τους κωδικούς οι λογιστές.


Συμφωνω, αλλα δυστυχως δεν γινεται αλλιως προς το παρον.

----------


## Iris07

Πάει.. έπεσε το http://forma.gov.gr ..  :Cool:

----------


## KostakisK

επεσε γενικα το gov.gr

----------


## bomberb17

> Πρέπει όμως να μεριμνήσουν για αυστηρές δικλείδες ασφαλείας, γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν αντιλαμβάνεται την αξία που αποκτούν πλέον οι κωδικοί του. Ακόμα και η εξακρίβωση δύο παραγόντων, μπορεί να μεθοδευτεί από επιτήδειους.


Εννοείς την υποκλοπή των κωδικών του taxisnet? Αυτό ναι είναι θέμα..
Δε βλέπω κάπου επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση 2fa..
Επίσης κανονικά θα πρέπει με την κάθε έκδοση εξουσιοδότησης να έρχεται σχετικό email στην διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί στο taxisnet.. Υφίσταται αυτό;

- - - Updated - - -




> επεσε γενικα το gov.gr


Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά...  :Worthy:

----------


## Iris07

Εμμ.. αφού μπήκαν όλοι τώρα μέσα μόλις το ανακοίνωσαν..  :Cool: 

Θα δοκιμάσουμε τώρα.. στις 12.. στις 1.. στις 2 το πρωί..  :Razz: 

* Προσπάθησα να κάνω Online παραγγελία σe Super Market στις 12 το βράδυ που αλλάζει η μέρα..
και πάλι δεν μου έβγαλε νέα ελεύθερη ημερομηνία !!  :Cool:

----------


## hellasyoda

> Εννοείς την υποκλοπή των κωδικών του taxisnet? Αυτό ναι είναι θέμα..
> Δε βλέπω κάπου επιλογή για ενεργοποίηση 2fa..
> Επίσης κανονικά θα πρέπει με την κάθε έκδοση εξουσιοδότησης να έρχεται σχετικό email στην διεύθυνση που έχει δηλωθεί στο taxisnet.. Υφίσταται αυτό;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν αρχίσαμε καλά...


2fa νομίζω επιβάλλετε εν ετη 2020.  καλό θα ήταν να το λάβουν υπόψη. 

Πιστεύω μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα στρώσει.

----------


## trd64

Έχει κάποιος τους κωδικούς μετακίνησης με sms. 
Γιατί να κάνεις αιτήσεις και βεβαιώσεις όταν μπορείς να στέλνεις δωρεάν sms;

----------


## ipo

> Έχει κάποιος τους κωδικούς μετακίνησης με sms. 
> Γιατί να κάνεις αιτήσεις και βεβαιώσεις όταν μπορείς να στέλνεις δωρεάν sms;


Ίσως είναι το 13033.

----------


## christhenis

> Έχει κάποιος τους κωδικούς μετακίνησης με sms. 
> Γιατί να κάνεις αιτήσεις και βεβαιώσεις όταν μπορείς να στέλνεις δωρεάν sms;


1. Αποστολή SMS

Μπορείτε να στείλετε από το κινητό σας μήνυμα SMS στον αριθμό 13033 χωρίς χρέωση.

Το SMS πρέπει να είναι της μορφής:

X κενό ονοματεπώνυμο και διεύθυνση κατοικίας όπου Χ ο λόγος εξόδου με τον αριθμό 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 που αντιστοιχεί στις παρακάτω αιτιολογίες:

1) Μετάβαση σε φαρμακείο ή επίσκεψη στον γιατρό, εφόσον αυτό συνιστάται μετά από σχετική επικοινωνία.

2) Μετάβαση σε εν λειτουργία κατάστημα προμηθειών αγαθών πρώτης ανάγκης, όπου δεν είναι δυνατή η αποστολή τους.

3) Μετάβαση στην τράπεζα, στο μέτρο που δεν είναι δυνατή η ηλεκτρονική συναλλαγή.

4) Κίνηση για παροχή βοήθειας σε ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε ανάγκη.

5) Μετάβαση σε τελετή (π.χ. κηδεία, γάμος, βάφτιση) υπό τους όρους που προβλέπει ο νόμος ή μετάβαση διαζευγμένων γονέων ή γονέων που τελούν σε διάσταση που είναι αναγκαία για τη διασφάλιση της επικοινωνίας γονέων και τέκνων, σύμφωνα με τις κείμενες διατάξεις.

6) Σωματική άσκηση σε εξωτερικό χώρο ή κίνηση με κατοικίδιο ζώο, ατομικά ή ανά δύο άτομα, τηρώντας στην τελευταία αυτή περίπτωση την αναγκαία απόσταση 1,5 μέτρου.

Θα λαμβάνετε ως απάντηση:

Μετακίνηση κενό X κενό ονοματεπώνυμο και διεύθυνση κατοικίας

Πηγή

----------


## tsigarid

> Πάει.. έπεσε το http://forma.gov.gr ..


Φυσικά και έπεσε, όλοι θέλουν να βγουν έξω αύριο  :Cool: 

- - - Updated - - -

Η φόρμα, για όποιον την θέλει:

----------


## dimitris.taxideytis

Λειτουργει  κανονικα
Βεβαιωση  κυκλοφοριας εργαζομενου
https://forma.gov.gr/docs/vevaiosi-kikloforias.pdf
https://forma.gov.gr/docs/vevaiosi-kikloforias.docx

Βεβαιωση μετακινησης πολιτων
https://forma.gov.gr/docs/vevaiosi-metakinisis.pdf
https://forma.gov.gr/docs/vevaiosi-metakinisis.docx

----------


## euri

> Συμφωνω, αλλα δυστυχως δεν γινεται αλλιως προς το παρον.


Νομίζω γίνεται με εξουσιοδότηση προς λογιστή εντός του taxisnet.

----------


## ardi21

> Νομίζω γίνεται με εξουσιοδότηση προς λογιστή εντός του taxisnet.


A, αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Γνωριζεις αν θα πρεπει να του κανεις καθε χρονο, για τις δηλωσεις π.χ, η ισχυει για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις (δεν ξερω να γινεται)?

----------


## Rookie

Μηπως ετυχε να χρησιμοποιησει καποιος/α την ηλεκτρονικη συνταγογραφηση?

----------


## Iris07

*Νομίζω πως αύριο ξεκινάει..*

https://www.e-prescription.gr/shs/po...ntent%2F200320

----------


## euri

> A, αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Γνωριζεις αν θα πρεπει να του κανεις καθε χρονο, για τις δηλωσεις π.χ, η ισχυει για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις (δεν ξερω να γινεται)?


Όχι, δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Η δυνατότητα προστέθηκε αφότου σταμάτησα να χρειάζομαι λογιστή. Μέχρι τότε ο λογιστής μου είχε και τους κωδικούς μου.

----------


## kourkos

τι γινετε στην φαση που καποιος εχει μπλοκαρει τα 5ψηφια ;

----------


## bomberb17

> τι γινετε στην φαση που καποιος εχει μπλοκαρει τα 5ψηφια ;


Εκτιμώ ότι η φραγή αφορά τα 5ψήφια υψηλής χρέωσης (νομίζω αρχίζουν από "5") και όχι αυτά ατελούς χρέωσης όπως το συγκεκριμένο.

----------


## netblues

Το μπλοκαρισμα ειναι κατι που μας επιτρεπουν οι παροχοι. Απο τη στιγμη που δοθηκε αριθμος για τετοια χρηση, προφανως και το εξαιρεσαν και απο οποιοδηποτε φιλτρο.
Το μπλοκαρισμα δεν γινεται στη συσκευη, αλλα στον sms server του παροχου. 
Οποτε δεν υφισταται κανενα θεμα για τη ληψη της απαντησης.

----------


## Zus

Το δούλεψε κανένας το SMS να μας πει? Δεν θέλω μπλεξίματα από το πουθενά.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Το δούλεψε κανένας το SMS να μας πει? Δεν θέλω μπλεξίματα από το πουθενά.


Δεν θα έχεις μπλεξίματα σήμερα. Είναι μέρα συστάσεων.

----------


## tiatrou

> A, αυτο δεν το ηξερα. Γνωριζεις αν θα πρεπει να του κανεις καθε χρονο, για τις δηλωσεις π.χ, η ισχυει για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις (δεν ξερω να γινεται)?


Να προσθέσω ότι όχι μόνο μπορείς να εξουσιοδοτήσεις το λογιστή σου να κάνει τις παραπάνω εργασίες για σένα με τους δικούς του κωδικούς, αλλά μπορείς να αποφασίσεις χωριστά και για ποια κατηγορία θα τον εξουσιοδοτήσεις π.χ. Δήλωση εισοδήματος, μισθώσεις ακινήτων, τροποποίηση περιουσίας για ΕΝΦΙΑ και άλλες 20 κατηγορίες.
Απλά οι ηλικιωμένοι δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον υπολογιστή ώστε να δώσουν τις ανάλογες εξουσιοδοτήσεις κάθε φορά στο λογιστή τους, οπότε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι αναγκαίο κακό να βρίσκονται οι κωδικοί τους στα χέρια του λογιστή τους, σαν να τους έχουν δώσει δηλαδή την υπογραφή τους, για κάθε έγγραφο που έχει σχέση με το κράτος.

----------


## ardi21

> Να προσθέσω ότι όχι μόνο μπορείς να εξουσιοδοτήσεις το λογιστή σου να κάνει τις παραπάνω εργασίες για σένα με τους δικούς του κωδικούς, αλλά μπορείς να αποφασίσεις χωριστά και για ποια κατηγορία θα τον εξουσιοδοτήσεις π.χ. Δήλωση εισοδήματος, μισθώσεις ακινήτων, τροποποίηση περιουσίας για ΕΝΦΙΑ και άλλες 20 κατηγορίες.
> Απλά οι ηλικιωμένοι δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον υπολογιστή ώστε να δώσουν τις ανάλογες εξουσιοδοτήσεις κάθε φορά στο λογιστή τους, οπότε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι αναγκαίο κακό να βρίσκονται οι κωδικοί τους στα χέρια του λογιστή τους, σαν να τους έχουν δώσει δηλαδή την υπογραφή τους, για κάθε έγγραφο που έχει σχέση με το κράτος.


Nαι μπηκα και το ειδα. Τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα προσεξει.

Η εξουσιοδοτηση πρεπει να γινεται καθε φορα και καθε χρονο που κανει καποια δηλωση ο λογιστης, απ'οτι καταλαβα, σωστα? Δεν ισχυει δηλαδη για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις. Επισης τι χρονικο περιθωριο εχει ο λογιστης απο την στιγμη που θα του γινει η εξουσιοδοτηση?

----------


## Giorgosd30

> Το δούλεψε κανένας το SMS να μας πει? Δεν θέλω μπλεξίματα από το πουθενά.


Έστειλα εγώ το πρωί. Κανένα πρόβλημα. Άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## esertas

Και εγώ έστειλα και παραδόθηκε αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα. Τα μηνύματα πολιτικής προστασίας μου ήρθαν όλα.  :Crying:  :Closed topic:  :Embarassed: 

Update: ήρθε τελικά απάντηση. Έστειλα στις 12:23 και ήρθε απάντηση στις 13:45.

----------


## BlueChris

> Και εγώ έστειλα και παραδόθηκε αλλά απάντηση δεν πήρα. Τα μηνύματα πολιτικής προστασίας μου ήρθαν όλα. 
> 
> Update: ήρθε τελικά απάντηση. Έστειλα στις 12:23 και ήρθε απάντηση στις 13:45.


Κοιτάνε με Drone την κίνηση βρε και μόλις αδειάσει λίγο τότε σου στέλνουν την απάντηση για να μπορέσεις να βγει έξω.

----------


## tiatrou

> Nαι μπηκα και το ειδα. Τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα προσεξει.
> 
> Η εξουσιοδοτηση πρεπει να γινεται καθε φορα και καθε χρονο που κανει καποια δηλωση ο λογιστης, απ'οτι καταλαβα, σωστα? Δεν ισχυει δηλαδη για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις. Επισης τι χρονικο περιθωριο εχει ο λογιστης απο την στιγμη που θα του γινει η εξουσιοδοτηση?


Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, γιατί όλα τα λογιστικά τα κάνω μόνος μου, αλλά φανταζόμουν ότι η αντίστοιχη εξουσιοδότηση ισχύει για πάντα, εκτός και αν ξαναμπείς με τους δικούς σου κωδικούς και άρεις την εξουσιοδότηση προς το συγκεκριμένο λογιστή.

----------


## emskan

> Nαι μπηκα και το ειδα. Τοσο καιρο δεν το ειχα προσεξει.
> 
> Η εξουσιοδοτηση πρεπει να γινεται καθε φορα και καθε χρονο που κανει καποια δηλωση ο λογιστης, απ'οτι καταλαβα, σωστα? Δεν ισχυει δηλαδη για παντα μεχρι να την διακοψεις. Επισης τι χρονικο περιθωριο εχει ο λογιστης απο την στιγμη που θα του γινει η εξουσιοδοτηση?


Η εξουσιοδότηση προς λογιστή μέσω taxis, όπως σωστά ειπώθηκε, ισχύει μέχρι να την αναιρέσεις.

----------


## Iris07

*Τράπεζες: Αυτές οι συναλλαγές σταματούν από σήμερα στα καταστήματα*
https://www.newsit.gr/oikonomia/trap...imata/2999756/

Ενημερώστε τους μεγαλύτερους..  :Cool:

----------


## jap

Καιρός ήταν. Ελπίζω να γίνουν οι αλλαγές αυτές μόνιμες. Και να καταργήσουν τα βιβλιάρια καταθέσεων, είναι αναχρονισμός πια, ας κάνουν μπλοκάκι με τα αποκόμματα του ATM όσοι δεν αντέχουν να μην τα έχουν γραμμένα σε χαρτί.

----------


## tsigarid

> Καιρός ήταν. Ελπίζω να γίνουν οι αλλαγές αυτές μόνιμες. Και να καταργήσουν τα βιβλιάρια καταθέσεων, είναι αναχρονισμός πια, ας κάνουν μπλοκάκι με τα αποκόμματα του ATM όσοι δεν αντέχουν να μην τα έχουν γραμμένα σε χαρτί.


Υπάρχουν ακόμα βιβλιάρια καταθέσεων; Να πάω να του κάνω ενημέρωση  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

*Ανέπαφες συναλλαγές: Το όριο αυξάνεται στα 50 ευρώ* 

https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...i-sta-50-euro/

Σωστό πιστεύω για τώρα..

----------


## sdikr

Off Topic


		Iris07 εδώ είναι για το gov.gr,  το γενικό για τον covid είναι αλλού

----------


## Iris07

Off Topic


		Το σκέφτηκα.. αλλά επειδή λέμε τόσα για τον ιό ειδικά εκεί.. σκέφτηκα ότι θα χανόντουσαν γρήγορα αυτές οι πληροφορίες..  :Thinking: 
Αυτές οι πληροφορίες έχουν μία γενικότερη είδηση για τις συναλλαγές μας με το δημόσιο και τις εταιρίες.. να τις πάμε εκεί τελικά ?  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το σκέφτηκα.. αλλά επειδή λέμε τόσα για τον ιό ειδικά εκεί.. σκέφτηκα ότι θα χανόντουσαν γρήγορα αυτές οι πληροφορίες..


Μπορεί, άλλωστε αυτό για το 50αρίκο έχει κανα δυο μέρες που το έβαλα στο άλλο,  όπως και να έχει όμως εδώ είναι για το gov.gr,  κάποιος όταν βλέπει νεο μήνυμα εδω θα θέλει και να διαβάσει κάτι σχετικό για το gov.gr

----------


## nightbird7000

> Πολύ ωραία νέα. Άντε και στην επίσπευση των νέων ταυτοτήτων τώρα, για να έχουμε και καλύτερη ψηφιακή ταυτοποίηση και ψηφιακή υπογραφή.


Αναρωτιέμαι, εάν αυτά θέλεις και τα λες ή σου ξεφεύγουν ρε φίλε...
Προσπερνώ το ουσιαστικό για μένα γεγονός  του ψηφιακού και με αυτόν τον τρόπο φακελώματος των πολιτών, αλλά υποθέτω πως όλα αυτά, θα γίνονται με χρήση των κωδικών taxisnet.
Τους κωδικούς αυτούς που δεν έχουν, διότι πολύ απλά δεν μπορούν να τους διαχειριστούν κάτι εκατομμύρια Έλληνες και που οι κωδικοί αυτοί υπάρχουν για τα φορολογικά, στους διάφορους λογιστές, ανά την Ελλάδα...δεν είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να βρεθούν εν αγνοία φυσικά και των ίδιων των λογιστών που τους χειρίζονται μόνο για τα περί φορολογίας κλπ, από το συρτάρι ή τον υπολογιστή ενός λογιστικού γραφείου σε χέρια απατεώνων με ένα σωρό διαφορετικούς τρόπους, ειδικά από την στιγμή που πολλές δουλειές απαιτούν υπεύθυνη δήλωση ή εξουσιοδότηση;

----------


## sdikr

> Αναρωτιέμαι, εάν αυτά θέλεις και τα λες ή σου ξεφεύγουν ρε φίλε...
> Προσπερνώ το ουσιαστικό για μένα γεγονός  του ψηφιακού και με αυτόν τον τρόπο φακελώματος των πολιτών, αλλά υποθέτω πως όλα αυτά, θα γίνονται με χρήση των κωδικών taxisnet.
> Τους κωδικούς αυτούς που δεν έχουν, διότι πολύ απλά δεν μπορούν να τους διαχειριστούν κάτι εκατομμύρια Έλληνες και που οι κωδικοί αυτοί υπάρχουν για τα φορολογικά, στους διάφορους λογιστές, ανά την Ελλάδα...δεν είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να βρεθούν εν αγνοία φυσικά και των ίδιων των λογιστών που τους χειρίζονται μόνο για τα περί φορολογίας κλπ, από το συρτάρι ή τον υπολογιστή ενός λογιστικού γραφείου σε χέρια απατεώνων με ένα σωρό διαφορετικούς τρόπους, ειδικά από την στιγμή που πολλές δουλειές απαιτούν υπεύθυνη δήλωση ή εξουσιοδότηση;


Δεν πάμε καλά!!
Οι κωδικοί του taxis είναι *προσωπικοί,* όπως έχουμε μάθει να μην δίνουμε τα κλειδιά του σπιτιού μας στον κάθε κλέφτη έτσι κάνουμε και με τους κωδικούς. 
Ούτε τους δείχνουμε στους λογιστές, ούτε κάπου άλλου.

----------


## bomberb17

Συμφωνώ ότι αυτή η ιστορία με τους λογιστές είναι κουταμάρα και πρέπει να σταματήσει.

Πλην όμως η Ελληνική πραγματικότητα είναι ακριβώς έτσι, ιδιαίτερα όταν αφορά πολίτες μεγάλης ηλικίας. Γνωρίζω μάλιστα περιπτώσεις όπου τους κωδικούς τους έχει *μόνο* ο λογιστής και όχι ο ίδιος ο χρήστης (!!)
Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει μια καμπάνια ενημέρωσης σχετικά με το θέμα, αλλά έτσι όπως έγιναν τα πράγματα με τον κορώνα τι να πεις..

----------


## tsigarid

> Αναρωτιέμαι, εάν αυτά θέλεις και τα λες ή σου ξεφεύγουν ρε φίλε...
> Προσπερνώ το ουσιαστικό για μένα γεγονός  του ψηφιακού και με αυτόν τον τρόπο φακελώματος των πολιτών, αλλά υποθέτω πως όλα αυτά, θα γίνονται με χρήση των κωδικών taxisnet.
> Τους κωδικούς αυτούς που δεν έχουν, διότι πολύ απλά δεν μπορούν να τους διαχειριστούν κάτι εκατομμύρια Έλληνες και που οι κωδικοί αυτοί υπάρχουν για τα φορολογικά, στους διάφορους λογιστές, ανά την Ελλάδα...δεν είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολο να βρεθούν εν αγνοία φυσικά και των ίδιων των λογιστών που τους χειρίζονται μόνο για τα περί φορολογίας κλπ, από το συρτάρι ή τον υπολογιστή ενός λογιστικού γραφείου σε χέρια απατεώνων με ένα σωρό διαφορετικούς τρόπους, ειδικά από την στιγμή που πολλές δουλειές απαιτούν υπεύθυνη δήλωση ή εξουσιοδότηση;


Πραγματικά η καραμέλα με το φακέλωμα πρέπει να σταματήσει κάποια μέρα... Ουυυ 666. Όσο για τους κωδικούς του οποιουδήποτε taxisnet που μπορούν να σου κλέψουν ή/και μαντέψουν, δεν αρκεί. Θες 2-factor authentication, και οι σύγχρονες κοινωνίες το κάνουν με PIV cards, όπως θα είναι (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά) οι νέες ταυτότητες, όχι με google authenticator ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

----------


## geodimis

Στο θέμα της ασφαλείας των κωδικών taxisnet θα έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι σχετικά απλό με τον κωδικό στο κινητό όπως έχουν οι τράπεζες για τις κινήσεις στο ebanking όπου το μήνυμα επιβεβαίωσης συναλλαγής στέλνεται στο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ κινητό που έχει ταυτοποιήσει ο κατοχος του λογαριασμού με την τραπεζα και δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει μέσα από το ebanking παρά μόνο με μετάβαση στην τραπεζα. 
Στο gov.gr ότι κινητό και να βάλεις έρχεται επιβεβαίωση. 
Επίσης δε γίνεται καμμία διασταύρωση με αλλά στοιχεία του εξουσιοδοτουντος - πχ ταυτότητα- παρά μόνο με τον ΑΦΜ. 

Κατά τα αλλά είναι μια  καλή αρχή που αν δεν κατέβει σε λίγο καιρό μα το πρόσχημα της αναβάθμισης θα μπορούσε να οδηγήσει σε περικοπές του προσωπικού των ΚΕΠ

----------


## bomberb17

> Στο gov.gr ότι κινητό και να βάλεις έρχεται επιβεβαίωση.


Αυτό ισως κάνει τη δουλειά του. Σε περίπτωση κακόβουλης χρήσης της εξουσιοδότησης, τότε μπορεί να βρεθεί ποιος την εξέδωσε μέσω του κινητού που πήγε το SMS.

Δε νομίζω ότι διαφωνεί κανείς ότι πρέπει να υπάρχουν και επιπλέον επίπεδα ασφαλείας (2fa κλπ) αλλά μάλλον η όλη δουλειά έγινε λίγο πρόχειρα και βιαστικά ελέω κορώνα. Στο κάτω κάτω το παραδέχονται ότι είναι beta

----------


## Iris07

*Οδηγίες για Άυλη Συνταγογράφηση (με κωδικούς TaxisNet)*

*PDF:*
https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv...n_taxisnet.pdf

https://www.livemedia.gr/analytikes-...syntagografisi

- - - Updated - - -

Ενεργοποίησα και με E-Mail και με SMS .. ok!  :One thumb up: 

- Γίνεται επιβεβαίωση με ξεχωριστά PIN σε E-Mail & SMS..

----------


## Wonderland

Ακολούθησα τις οδηγίες του PDF. Στο gov.gr > Υγεία και Πρόνοια > Φάκελος υγείας, Άυλη Συνταγογράφηση δεν υπάρχει.

Οι εναλλακτικές οδηγίες μέσω ΗΔΙΚΑ φαίνεται να είναι οκ.


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Iris07

Αα ναι.. και εγώ δεν την βρήκα αυτή την επιλογή προς το παρόν..
Πήγα με τον ατομικό φάκελο..  και έκανα Login ->

https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p

----------


## stelakis1914

Το ενεργοποίησα κι εγώ για τους γονείς μου με επιτυχία. Σερνόταν λίγο η σελίδα αλλά η δουλειά έγινε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Wonderland

Δεν το κατάφερα, σέρνεται και βγάζει errors. Ξαναδοκιμάζω αργότερα.

----------


## stefanos1999

επιτυχής ενεργοποίηση κι εδώ

----------


## Iris07

*Φάρμακα Υψηλού Κόστους: Ξεκινά η διάθεσή τους από τα ιδιωτικά φαρμακεία - Δείτε τη λίστα*
https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...eite-ti-lista/

- Αίτηση μέσω gov.gr

----------


## Rookie

Αν καταλαβα καλα, εκεινο που αλλαζει με τις συνταγες ειναι οτι απλα δεν θα χρειαζεσαι χαρτι, αλλα ο γιατρος θα πρεπει και παλι να γραφει συνταγη. Επισης δεν εχει καμια επιλογη για αναλωσιμα διαβητικων παροτι ουσιαστικα δεν χρειαζεται γνωματευση αν εισαι ηδη καταχωρημενος στο μητρωο διαβητικων..

----------


## Iris07

Το ζήτημα ήταν να μην χρειάζεται να πάμε πάντα στον γιατρό για να μας δώσει την συνταγή..

Τώρα γίνεται και μέσω τηλεφώνου, και μας την στέλνει στο e-mail ή το κινητό..

----------


## Rookie

> Το ζήτημα ήταν να μην χρειάζεται να πάμε πάντα στον γιατρό για να μας δώσει την συνταγή..
> 
> Τώρα γίνεται και μέσω τηλεφώνου, και μας την στέλνει στο e-mail ή το κινητό..


και πως θα πληρωνεται ογιατρος ?

----------


## tsigarid

> και πως θα πληρωνεται ογιατρος ?


Ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## Iris07

> και πως θα πληρωνεται ογιατρος ?


Στον γιατρό στο ΙΚΑ δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα..
Προχθές που πήγε μία γνωστή μας στο ΙΚΑ.. δεν κάνανε ραντεβού..

----------


## Rookie

> Στον γιατρό στο ΙΚΑ δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα..
> Προχθές που πήγε μία γνωστή μας στο ΙΚΑ.. δεν κάνανε ραντεβού..


Αν εχει ελευθερα δωρεαν ραντεβου δεν πληρωνεις, αν τα εχει συμπληρωσει ομως πληρωνεις ενα 10ευρω νομιζω.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, όταν πας στο ιδιωτικό ιατρείο του όμως..

γίνεται και στα ΙΚΑ αυτό ?

----------


## geodimis

Καθώς ξέφυγε το θέμα με τις αμοιβές των γιατρών, άρχισαν τα όργανα έστω και σα σύσταση http://www.topontiki.gr/article/3766...isimopoioyn-oi. 
Άραγε δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν υποχρεωτική την αλλαγή εντός Χ ημερών πχ;

----------


## cool11

Η αυλη συνταγογραφηση,
πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα;

----------


## sdikr

> Η αυλη συνταγογραφηση,
> πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα;


paperless prescription or e-prescription

----------


## geodimis

> Η αυλη συνταγογραφηση,
> πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα;


REAL E-prescription

----------


## cool11

Εκανα την αυλη συνταγογραφηση για εμενα, και τον πατερα μου, επιτυχως.

Τα τελευταια χρονια, δεν θυμαμαι για ποιον λογο,
αναγκαστηκαμε και εβγαλε κωδικους taxis και η μητερα μου,
παροτι ως ζευγαρι κανουν μαζι φορολογικη δηλωση.

Ετσι, προσπαθησα να κανω εγγραφη για αυλη συνταγογραφηση, και για τη μητερα μου.
Ομως, οταν δινω τους κωδικους taxis, μετα βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν βρισκει τον ΑΜΚΑ της!!!!
Ομως, ολα τα χρονια, οι γιατροι της συνταγογραφουν κανονικα, με το αμκα της, και φυσικα δεν εχει προβλημα ουτε με το αφμ της ουτε με το αμκα της.
Εστειλα ηδη ενα mail στην ηδικα και ρωτω, τι ειδους προβλημα ειναι αυτο...
αλλα μεχρι να απαντησουν(αν απαντησουν...),
μηπως εχει τυχει σε κανεναν αλλον;
Πολυ παραξενο μου φαινεται....
 :Sad:

----------


## stefanos1999

χρειάζεται δικούς της, ξεχωριστούς,  κωδικούς.

----------


## Iris07

> Εκανα την αυλη συνταγογραφηση για εμενα, και τον πατερα μου, επιτυχως.
> 
> Τα τελευταια χρονια, δεν θυμαμαι για ποιον λογο,
> αναγκαστηκαμε και εβγαλε κωδικους taxis και η μητερα μου,
> παροτι ως ζευγαρι κανουν μαζι φορολογικη δηλωση.
> 
> Ετσι, προσπαθησα να κανω εγγραφη για αυλη συνταγογραφηση, και για τη μητερα μου.
> Ομως, οταν δινω τους κωδικους taxis, μετα βγαζει μηνυμα οτι δεν βρισκει τον ΑΜΚΑ της!!!!
> Ομως, ολα τα χρονια, οι γιατροι της συνταγογραφουν κανονικα, με το αμκα της, και φυσικα δεν εχει προβλημα ουτε με το αφμ της ουτε με το αμκα της.
> ...


Όταν μπαίνει με τους κωδικούς της στο Taxis εκεί εμφανίζεται κάπου το ΑΜΚΑ της ?

- Για δες αυτό το PDF στα δεξιά εδώ:  *Συχνές ερωτήσεις :*

https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/ugeia-k...untagographese

----------


## Mr Arkadin

> Η αυλη συνταγογραφηση,
> πως λεγεται στα αγγλικα;


Online prescription

----------


## KostakisK

http://www.idika.gr/pfy/%CE%BF%CE%B9...%BF%CF%82.html ειναι ο πρωην οικογενειακος γιατρος ο οποιος σημειοτεων λειτουργει ακομα για ικα και νοσοκομεια, απο εκει η αυλη συνταγογραφηση

----------


## cool11

> Όταν μπαίνει με τους κωδικούς της στο Taxis εκεί εμφανίζεται κάπου το ΑΜΚΑ της ?
> 
> - Για δες αυτό το PDF στα δεξιά εδώ:  *Συχνές ερωτήσεις :*
> 
> https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/ugeia-k...untagographese


Που θα πρεπει να δω αν εμφανιζεται;
Καπου, που τον γραφει;

Αν δεν τον εχει δηλωμενο,
μπορω online μες το taxis να τον δηλωσω;
Αλλιως πως;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ο ΑΜΚΑ στο TAXIS και δεν έχει λόγο να υπάρχει εκεί και ούτε μπορείς να τον δηλώσεις.

Μια χαρά είναι το μήνυμα που έστειλες στο ΗΔΙΚΑ, αρκεί να ήταν στη σωστή διεύθυνση που αναφέρεται στην αίτηση (pfy.helpdesk@idika.gr).

----------


## geodimis

> Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ο ΑΜΚΑ στο TAXIS και δεν έχει λόγο να υπάρχει εκεί και ούτε μπορείς να τον δηλώσεις.


Ακριβώς όπως τα λες. Το taxis δεν έχει καμμία εμπλοκή παρά μόνο για την ταυτοποίηση του χρήστη. Όλο το πρόβλημα είναι στην ΗΔΙΚΑ. 

Επειδή έχω παίξει αρκετά με εξουσιοδοτήσεις  στο gov.gr, ούτε την ταυτότητα που δηλώνει ο εξουσιοδοτων δεν διασταυρώνει με τη δηλωμένη στο taxis.

----------


## KostakisK

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν με την διασταύρωση στοιχείων παντως

----------


## baskon

> Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ο ΑΜΚΑ στο TAXIS και δεν έχει λόγο να υπάρχει εκεί και ούτε μπορείς να τον δηλώσεις.
> 
> Μια χαρά είναι το μήνυμα που έστειλες στο ΗΔΙΚΑ, αρκεί να ήταν στη σωστή διεύθυνση που αναφέρεται στην αίτηση (pfy.helpdesk@idika.gr).


Φυσικά και μπορείς να βρεις τον ΑΜΚΑ στο TAXIS (στη πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων) αρκεί να ξέρεις που να ψάξεις. Αν έχεις τους κωδικούς και στο 95% των περιπτώσεων για παράδειγμα μπορείς να πας στις τελευταιες δηλωσεις φορου εισοδηματος και να βρεις τον ΑΜΚΑ (μια μόνο από τις επιλογές που το εμφανίζει).

----------


## jkoukos

OK, έχεις δίκιο για την δήλωση του Ε1. Προφανώς τον δηλώνουμε εμείς εκεί και δεν το θυμόμουν.
Αλλά δεν το βρήκα πουθενά αλλού (Εκκαθαριστικά, Δηλώσεις Ε2, Ε3, Λογαριασμός μου, Προσωποποιημένη Πληροφόρηση κλπ).
Που είναι οι άλλες επιλογές που αναφέρεις;

----------


## Iris07

Αυτό είχα σκεφτεί και εγώ, ότι πλέον τον δηλώνουμε υποχρεωτικά στο E1..

Αυτό που δεν ξέρω βέβαια είναι εάν γίνεται έλεγχος με αυτόν από το μητρώο τους..

----------


## cool11

Λετε να γινουμε καποτε...Εσθονία;

----------


## Iris07

*Η νέα “εποχή” των ΚΕΠ: Ψηφιακή θυρίδα πολιτών και online πιστοποιητικά*
https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/i-nea-e...itika/3011292/

Βρήκαμε την ευκαιρία να περάσει το κράτος στην νέα εποχή..

----------


## euri

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλά από αυτά γίνονταν ήδη από το ermis.gov.gr; Τουλάχιστον αν εξαιρέσουμε την αποστολή μέσω courier.

----------


## Iris07

Ναι, όντως υπάρχει και αυτή η Πύλη..

*Απόδοση κλειδάριθμου εξ αποστάσεως μέσω κινητού και e-mail*
https://www.naftemporiki.gr/finance/...tou-kai-e-mail

----------


## gcf

> Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πολλά από αυτά γίνονταν ήδη από το ermis.gov.gr; Τουλάχιστον αν εξαιρέσουμε την αποστολή μέσω courier.


Γιατί έτσι είναι  :Smile: 
Εδώ η είδηση από το 2013:
https://www.news.gr/ellada/koinonia/...ypologist.html

Στην επικοινωνιακή αξιοποίηση δεν παίζονται πάντως.

----------


## euri

> Γιατί έτσι είναι 
> Εδώ η είδηση από το 2013:
> https://www.news.gr/ellada/koinonia/...ypologist.html
> 
> Στην επικοινωνιακή αξιοποίηση δεν παίζονται πάντως.


Ρητορικό, έως ελαφρώς προβοκατόρικο, ήταν το ερώτημά μου, καθώς πολλές φορές είχα χρησιμοποιήσει τον Ερμή. Αλλά φευ... ζήτω η νέα ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση!

----------


## sdikr

> Γιατί έτσι είναι 
> Εδώ η είδηση από το 2013:
> https://www.news.gr/ellada/koinonia/...ypologist.html
> 
> Στην επικοινωνιακή αξιοποίηση δεν παίζονται πάντως.


Το όποιο είχε ενα προαπαιτούμενο για την διαδικασία 



> Μοναδική προϋπόθεση είναι ότι ο πολίτης πρέπει να έχει εγγραφεί ως χρήστης στην πύλη του «ΕΡΜΗΣ» και να μεταβεί στη συνέχεια για επιβεβαίωση της ταυτότητάς του σε οποιοδήποτε ΚΕΠ. Εκεί θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσει -προσκομίζοντας και την αστυνομική του ταυτότητα- ότι είναι ο κάτοχος συγκεκριμένου ηλεκτρονικού «λογαριασμού» στη συγκεκριμένη πύλη.


Θα μου πεις οκ μια φορά το έκανες.

----------


## tiatrou

> Το όποιο είχε ενα προαπαιτούμενο για την διαδικασία 
> 
> Μοναδική προϋπόθεση είναι ότι ο πολίτης πρέπει να έχει εγγραφεί ως χρήστης στην πύλη του «ΕΡΜΗΣ» και να μεταβεί στη συνέχεια για επιβεβαίωση της ταυτότητάς του σε οποιοδήποτε ΚΕΠ. Εκεί θα πρέπει να βεβαιώσει -προσκομίζοντας και την αστυνομική του ταυτότητα- ότι είναι ο κάτοχος συγκεκριμένου ηλεκτρονικού «λογαριασμού» στη συγκεκριμένη πύλη. 
> 
> Θα μου πεις οκ μια φορά το έκανες.


*Λάθος κάνεις.* Μπορούσες να κάνεις εισαγωγή στον Ερμή *και με κωδικούς taxisnet* και να παραλάβεις από στην ηλεκτρονική θυρίδα το πιστοποιητικό που ζητούσες. Το ξέρω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ πάνω από 3 χρόνια, χωρίς να έχω πάει σε ΚΕΠ για να κάνω εγγραφή.

----------


## gcf

Έτσι είναι, από κάποια στιγμή και μετά δεν ήταν απαραίτητη η εγγραφή σε ΚΕΠ.

----------


## sdikr

> *Λάθος κάνεις.* Μπορούσες να κάνεις εισαγωγή στον Ερμή *και με κωδικούς taxisnet* και να παραλάβεις από στην ηλεκτρονική θυρίδα το πιστοποιητικό που ζητούσες. Το ξέρω γιατί το χρησιμοποιώ πάνω από 3 χρόνια, χωρίς να έχω πάει σε ΚΕΠ για να κάνω εγγραφή.


Μην το λες τότε σε εμένα πες το στην σελίδα που έχει ανεβάσει την είδηση.

----------


## Iris07

*Με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού εκδίδεται η σύνταξή σας!*
_Ξεκινάει η πιλοτική λειτουργία της ψηφιακής σύνταξης «ΑΤΛΑΣ» -_

https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...ti-sudaxi-sas/

Όλα από το σπίτι!  :Cool:

----------


## Iris07

*- Ψηφιακά διπλώματα: Εκδόθηκαν ήδη τα πρώτα 
- Στα email των νέων οδηγών εντός 24 ωρών* 

_Mε το προσωρινό ψηφιακό δίπλωμα, οι επιτυχόντες δεν χρειάζεται να περιμένουν τέσσερις μήνες μέχρι να έρθει το κανονικό δίπλωμα._

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...-edos-24-oron/

Πάμε μπροστά.. λέμε!!  :Cool:

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν θα χρειάζεται να πέσει λάδωμα για να βγει γρήγορα το κανονικό; Αισχος!

----------


## BlueChris

> Δεν θα χρειάζεται να πέσει λάδωμα για να βγει γρήγορα το κανονικό; Αισχος!


Ντεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον τρόπο στο πως παίρνεις το δίπλωμα. Με το που βγήκε η ΝΔ ακύρωσε όλο το σύστημα που ήταν εν εξελίξη που έδινες με κάμερα στο αμάξι ΜΟΝΟΣ και σε τσέκαραν μέσο ίντερνετ. Μεγαλεπίβολο σχέδιο δεν λέω αλλά με αυτό θα τελείωνε το αστειάκι με τα διπλώματα.

Γυρίσαμε στην κανονικότητα... μάλιστα λέω να πάω να δώσω και για 5ης μιας που μπορεί να μην οδηγήσω και καθόλου με το παλιό σύστημα  :Smile:

----------


## ThReSh

> Ντεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στον τρόπο στο πως παίρνεις το δίπλωμα. Με το που βγήκε η ΝΔ ακύρωσε όλο το σύστημα που ήταν εν εξελίξη που έδινες με κάμερα στο αμάξι ΜΟΝΟΣ και σε τσέκαραν μέσο ίντερνετ. Μεγαλεπίβολο σχέδιο δεν λέω αλλά με αυτό θα τελείωνε το αστειάκι με τα διπλώματα.
> 
> Γυρίσαμε στην κανονικότητα... μάλιστα λέω να πάω να δώσω και για 5ης μιας που μπορεί να μην οδηγήσω και καθόλου με το παλιό σύστημα


Εννοώ να πληρώσεις και για να σου έρθει γρηγορότερα, όχι για να περάσεις την εξέταση...

----------


## BlueChris

> Εννοώ να πληρώσεις και για να σου έρθει γρηγορότερα, όχι για να περάσεις την εξέταση...


AAAA πες το έτσι βρε, ναι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, το γλυτώνεις.

----------


## Iris07

*Ξεκινά η διάθεση κωδικών Taxis μέσω... τηλεδιάσκεψης*

_Σύμφωνα με τον Διοικητή της ΑΑΔΕ, 
σύντομα μέσω βιντεοκλήσης οι φορολογούμενοι θα μπορούν να παίρνουν Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου και να κάνουν έναρξη ατομικής επιχείρησης._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...diaskepsh.html

----------


## Black3539

> *Ξεκινά η διάθεση κωδικών Taxis μέσω... τηλεδιάσκεψης*
> 
> _Σύμφωνα με τον Διοικητή της ΑΑΔΕ, 
> σύντομα μέσω βιντεοκλήσης οι φορολογούμενοι θα μπορούν να παίρνουν Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου και να κάνουν έναρξη ατομικής επιχείρησης._
> 
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...diaskepsh.html


Μέσω βιντεοκλήσης για ποιόν λόγω όμως;; Θέματα ταυτοποίησης;;

----------


## tsigarid

> Μέσω βιντεοκλήσης για ποιόν λόγω όμως;; Θέματα ταυτοποίησης;;


Μάλλον για να πουν τον κωδικό προφορικά, και να μην τον στείλουν με το ανασφαλές e-mail.

----------


## euri

> Μάλλον για να πουν τον κωδικό προφορικά, και να μην τον στείλουν με το ανασφαλές e-mail.


Για τον κλειδάριθμο στέλνουν ένα μέρος του με email και το υπόλοιπο με SMS.

Έτσι μπόρεσα πρόσφατα και έκανα λογαριασμό στο taxisnet για τη μητέρα μου, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μεταβεί σε ΔΟΥ για να παραλάβει κλειδάριθμο αυτοπροσώπως.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μέσω βιντεοκλήσης για ποιόν λόγω όμως;; Θέματα ταυτοποίησης;;


Ακριβώς.

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τον κλειδάριθμο στέλνουν ένα μέρος του με email και το υπόλοιπο με SMS.
> 
> Έτσι μπόρεσα πρόσφατα και έκανα λογαριασμό στο taxisnet για τη μητέρα μου, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μεταβεί σε ΔΟΥ για να παραλάβει κλειδάριθμο αυτοπροσώπως.


Γίνεται και έτσι. Τώρα βάζουν έναν επιπλέον τρόπο.

----------


## Zus

> Ακριβώς.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Γίνεται και έτσι. Τώρα βάζουν έναν επιπλέον τρόπο.


Ένα μέρος με mail ένα με sms και ένα με ταχυδρομείο?  :Razz:

----------


## euri

> Γίνεται και έτσι. Τώρα βάζουν έναν επιπλέον τρόπο.


Καλοδεχούμενο.  Βασικά ό,τι μπορεί να κρατήσει μακρυά το κοινό από τις ουρές στις υπηρεσίες και μειώνει τη γραφειοκρατία είναι καλοδεχούμενο.

----------


## Black3539

Ο Πιερρακάκης πήρε φόρα και δεν τον σταματάει κανένας  :ROFL:

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλοδεχούμενο.  Βασικά ό,τι μπορεί να κρατήσει μακρυά το κοινό από τις ουρές στις υπηρεσίες και μειώνει τη γραφειοκρατία είναι καλοδεχούμενο.


Θα έχει ουρά στο zoom τώρα, το έχουν ήδη προβλέψει με το waiting room  :ROFL:

----------


## Black3539

> Θα έχει ουρά στο zoom τώρα, το έχουν ήδη προβλέψει με το waiting room


Μέσω Microsoft Teams θα γίνεται πάντως..

----------


## nnn

Η απόδοση θα γίνεται με video, αλλά θα πρέπει να πας στην ΔΟΥ με φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας σου  :onetooth:   -βρίσκω τρόπους για να διατηρηθεί η γραφειοκρατεία  :Razz:

----------


## jap

Εντάξει, η ηλεκτρονική απόδοση αφμ έπρεπε να γίνεται αυτόματα έτσι κι αλλιώς. Μοναδικό δικαιολογητικό για τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία η ταυτότητα και η φόρμα δήλωσης σχέσης, πήρε ΑΦΜ φέτος ο γιος μου όπου δήλωσα ότι είμαι γονιός του με στοιχεία που ξέρει το κράτος εδώ και χρόνια, από τα Α21, δεν ζήτησαν πιστοποιητικά κ.λπ., δεν ξέρω αν ζητούσαν παλιά. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στα 17-18 όλοι οι άρρενες πρέπει να αποκτήσουν ΑΦΜ γιατί είναι υποχρεωτικό για τη στρατολογία.  

Σαν το αυγό του Κολόμβου είναι, όταν υπάρχει θέληση βρίσκεται μια λύση. Ξαφνικά με τον κορωνοϊό δίνουν και κλειδάριθμους χωρίς επίσκεψη στη ΔΟΥ, κλείνουν και ραντεβού, απόκτησαν ξαφνικά όλες οι υπηρεσίες email... Να σήκωναν και κανένα τηλέφωνο δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να συμβεί.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η απόδοση θα γίνεται με video, αλλά θα πρέπει να πας στην ΔΟΥ με φωτοτυπία της ταυτότητας σου   -βρίσκω τρόπους για να διατηρηθεί η γραφειοκρατεία


Το κορυφαίο στις ΔΟΥ ειδικά είναι που για μια σειρά δουλειές σου ζητά να καταθέσεις αντίγραφο της τελευταίας δήλωσης, που χτυπά ο οποιοσδήποτε υπάλληλος το αφμ και τα βλέπει όλα μπροστά του.

----------


## xaris2335

> Ο Πιερρακάκης πήρε φόρα και δεν τον σταματάει κανένας


φόρα προς την κατηφόρα  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

*Στα ΚΕΠ άλλα 15 πιστοποιητικά του υπουργείου Δικαιοσύνης*

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...u-dikaiosunis/

----------


## lewton

Μπήκα για πρώτη φορά σήμερα για να κάνω μια εξουσιοδότηση.

Θετικό το ότι για να ενεργοποιηθεί και να σε αφήσει να μπαίνεις με τους κωδικούς του taxis, πρέπει να μπεις πρώτα μια φορά με τους κωδικούς του e-banking σου. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ένας κακόβουλος που έκλεψε μαζικά κωδικούς από κάποιον λογιστή (μη μου πείτε ότι όλοι οι λογιστές τους προσέχουν ιδιαίτερα) δε θα μπορεί να μπει και με τους κωδικούς του taxis σου, εκτός αν το έχεις πρώτα κάνει εσύ. 
Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όσοι έκαναν τον κόπο να μπουν σε αυτήν την πλατφόρμα θα έχουν την τεχνογνωσία να αλλάξουν και τους κωδικούς στο taxis που είχε ο λογιστής σου. 

Δυστυχώς δε μου δούλεψε αφού δεν ήρθε το SMS στο γερμανικό κινητό μου. Φαντάζομαι ότι η πλατφόρμα του gov.gr αναγνωρίζει μόνο Ελληνικά κινητά, ή πιο απλά έχει ένα όριο στα 10 νούμερα και έτσι δε μπορεί να στείλει το SMS σε ξένο κινητό που είναι προφανώς πιο μακρύ αφού έχει και τον κωδικό χώρας. Το γερμανικό μου κινητό λειτουργεί κανονικά στην για παραλαβή κωδικών μιας χρήσης από το e-banking της Πειραιώς.
Είχε αναφερθεί από άλλο μέλος από τις πρώτες μέρες.



> Προς το παρόν είναι beta, βιάστηκαν λίγο να το ανακοινώσου καθώς πολλά σφάλματα, θα έλεγα οχι beta αλλά alpha. 
> 
> Δοκίμασα να κάνω δοκιμαστικά υπεύθυνη δήλωση και έβαλα το νούμερο που έχω στο εξωτερικό και δεν έλαβα sms. το κάλο είναι ότι τον δέχτηκε :P 
> 
> Το καλό είναι ότι έγινε release όποτε αναμένω στις επόμενες μέρες να βελτιώνετε.

----------


## spiderman

Feedback που στέλνουν;

Έκανα μια εξουσιοδότηση και μου βγήκε 2 σελίδες, στην 2η είναι μόνο το όνομά μου! Δεν θα έπρεπε να επαναλαμβάνεται και κάποιο ειδικό χαρακτηριστικό (π.χ. QR) σε όλες τις σελίδες;

----------


## tiatrou

Επέκταση των ψηφιακών ραντεβού και σε ΚΕΠ, Δήμους, ΕΦΚΑ.
https://www.cnn.gr/news/politiki/sto...ep-dimoys-efka

----------


## Symos

Ρε παιδιά ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει με το login του taxis σήμερα;
Από το μεσημέρι και μετά σε κάνει redirect σε μια νέα σελίδα με λογότυπο gov.gr.

Όμως με τα στοιχεία του taxis, δεν συνδέεται. Ούτε κάποια επιλογή για εγγραφή έχει, ή ενοποίηση λογαριασμών, ή κάτι τέτοιο.

Φαίνεται πως προσπαθούν να ενοποιήσουν όλα τα login αλλά κάτι δεν έχει πάει καλά. Πώς θα μπούμε τώρα στο taxis;

//edit: Φαίνεται να μπαίνει τώρα. Μάλλον όπως είπα δουλεύουν στην ενοποίηση, αλλά το έβγαλαν live πριν τελειώσει...

----------


## geodimis

Κάνοντας για 1η φορά ταυτοποίηση μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ μέσω γγπς μου εμφανίζει σφάλμα ταυτοποίησης. Είσοδο κάνω πλέον μόνο μέσω εθνικής. Υποτίθεται η ταυτοποίηση μέσω ebanking δεν είναι μόνο για την πρώτη φορά;

- - - Updated - - -

ένα κατάστημα Γερμανός μου είπε το κορυφαίο σήμερα: Έχουν εσωτερική οδηγία απο την Cosmote και δεν δέχονται εξουσιοδοτήσεις μέσω gov.gr για αποφυγή απάτης!

----------


## KostakisK

> Κάνοντας για 1η φορά ταυτοποίηση μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ μέσω γγπς μου εμφανίζει σφάλμα ταυτοποίησης. Είσοδο κάνω πλέον μόνο μέσω εθνικής. Υποτίθεται η ταυτοποίηση μέσω ebanking δεν είναι μόνο για την πρώτη φορά;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ένα κατάστημα Γερμανός μου είπε το κορυφαίο σήμερα: Έχουν εσωτερική οδηγία απο την Cosmote και δεν δέχονται εξουσιοδοτήσεις μέσω gov.gr για αποφυγή απάτης!


A αλήθεια? Ο εισαγγελέας που είναι, που δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν κρατικό έγγραφο

----------


## geodimis

> A αλήθεια? Ο εισαγγελέας που είναι, που δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν κρατικό έγγραφο


επειδή έχω τηλεφωνικά την ενημέρωση δε ξέρω αν αυτο αποτελεί τεκμήριο για έγγραφη καταγγελία σε κάποια αρχη.

----------


## sdikr

Υποχρέωση να την δεχτεί την αίτηση μέσω gov υπάρχει μόνο για το δημόσιο πάντως

----------


## Iris07

*Gov.gr: Από σήμερα τρία πιστοποιητικά με ένα κλικ - Δείτε τα βήματα*

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...ite-ta-vimata/

----------


## Mormnak

Ας μου πει κάποιος εαν δουλεύει το παρακάτω λινκ γιατι σε εμενα βγάζει ''404''  :Evil:   :Mad:  το κ..#@!$%#@%^ μου!!!

https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/oikogen...kes-katastases

----------


## BlueChris

> Ας μου πει κάποιος εαν δουλεύει το παρακάτω λινκ γιατι σε εμενα βγάζει ''404''   το κ..#@!$%#@%^ μου!!!
> 
> https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/oikogen...kes-katastases


404 εγώ μέσω Vodafone

----------


## euri

Κι εδώ το ίδιο, από φινλανδικό πάροχο.

----------


## Mormnak

333 αποτελέσματα στην αναζήτηση ....αλλά αυτή η βεβαίωση ΔΕΝ υπάρχει πουθενά στην ιστοσελίδα...
Ασχετα ΑΝ  εμφανίζεται στην αναζήτηση της Google...  :Razz:   (έκανε τα μαγικά του το gov.gr και την κατάπιε μάλλον...  :Laughing:  )



ή το λογικό ...την μετονομάσανε σε πιστοποιητικό?  :Razz:

----------


## xaris2335

για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολλή  :Whistle: 



η ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση δεν είναι μέσα πάντως ξέρει κανείς πότε θα την βάλουν στο ermis.gov.gr;

----------


## stefkon

> για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολλή 
> 
> 
> 
> η ηλεκτρονική συνταγογράφηση δεν είναι μέσα πάντως ξέρει κανείς πότε θα την βάλουν στο ermis.gov.gr;


Αυτό εννοείς  https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p ;

----------


## xaris2335

> Αυτό εννοείς  https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p ;


ναι αυτό εννοώ να ενσωματωθεί στο ermis όπως και άλλες υπηρεσίες να είναι μαζεμένες για να μην ψάχνουμε  :One thumb up:

----------


## stefkon

> ναι αυτό εννοώ να ενσωματωθεί στο ermis όπως* και άλλες υπηρεσίες να είναι μαζεμένες για να μην ψάχνουμε*


Α για αυτό ... καλό κουράγιο.  :Razz: 
Στην Ελλάδα είμαστε και όχι ... Σουηδία.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mormnak

> ναι αυτό εννοώ να ενσωματωθεί στο ermis όπως και άλλες υπηρεσίες να είναι μαζεμένες για να μην ψάχνουμε


Πες τα γιατι μας έχουνε πρήξει τα συκωτια με τις αναβαθμίσεις ....τις πλατφόρμες τα site  τα παραsite τα portals και οτι τους καπνίσει κάθε τρεις και λίγο να κάνουμε εγγραφές ξανα και ξανα και ξαναμανα 
με κωδικούς κλειδάριθμους και τα 10 ευγγέλια μαζι....αμα πια κάθε φορά τα ίδια...

----------


## geodimis

> Κάνοντας για 1η φορά ταυτοποίηση μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας όταν προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ μέσω γγπς μου εμφανίζει σφάλμα ταυτοποίησης. Είσοδο κάνω πλέον μόνο μέσω εθνικής. Υποτίθεται η ταυτοποίηση μέσω ebanking δεν είναι μόνο για την πρώτη φορά;


το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται καθώς η ταυτοποίηση γίνεται κάθε φορα μόνο με κωδικούς ebaninkg εθνικής. όταν πάω να μπω με taxisnet μου βγάζει σφάλμα ταυτοποίησης. Οι κωδικοί είναι σωστοί αφού το Μάρτη όταν πρωτοξεκίνησε η πλατφόρμα έβγαζα κανονικά έγγραφα μόνο με κωδικούς taxisnet.

Υπάρχει κάποια φόρμα αναφοράς προβλημάτων, ένα mail, ένα κάτι;;;

----------


## euri

Φαντάζομαι το έχεις ήδη δοκιμάσει, αλλά ας ρωτήσω: στο taxisnet μπαίνεις;

----------


## geodimis

> Φαντάζομαι το έχεις ήδη δοκιμάσει, αλλά ας ρωτήσω: στο taxisnet μπαίνεις;


Ναι κανονικά και μάλιστα κάθε φορά δοκιμάζω στο gsis.gr

----------


## giorgiosgr

Βρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι:
Παλιοτερα οι κωδικοι taxis δεν ειχαν καμια αξια.
Σημερα μπορει να στηθει απατη με αυτους τους κωδικους οταν πχ τους εχει ο λογιστης;

----------


## Symos

> Βρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι:
> Παλιοτερα οι κωδικοι taxis δεν ειχαν καμια αξια.
> Σημερα μπορει να στηθει απατη με αυτους τους κωδικους οταν πχ τους εχει ο λογιστης;


Δεν συμφωνώ ότι και παλιά δεν είχαν καμία αξία, αλλά τέλος πάντων σίγουρα πλέον έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

Μέσω του gov.gr, κάποιος μπορεί με τους κωδικούς σου να βγάλει μια εξουσιοδότηση ή υπεύθυνη δήλωση από σένα που να λέει το οτιδήποτε.

----------


## geodimis

> Δεν συμφωνώ ότι και παλιά δεν είχαν καμία αξία, αλλά τέλος πάντων σίγουρα πλέον έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη.
> 
> Μέσω του gov.gr, κάποιος μπορεί με τους κωδικούς σου *να βγάλει μια εξουσιοδότηση ή υπεύθυνη δήλωση από σένα που να λέει το οτιδήποτε*.


Έχοντας την ώρα της έκδοσης πρόσβαση στο κινητό σου όμως. 

Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Όση αξία έχουν οι κωδικοί ebanking κατά κάποιο τρόπο απέκτησαν και του taxis. Με κωδικούς ebanking μόνο  πλέον δεν κάνεις συναλλαγή χωρίς κινητό ή icode μηχανάκι (εκτός από μεταφορά σε λογαριασμούς δικούς σου.

----------


## KostakisK

> Έχοντας την ώρα της έκδοσης πρόσβαση στο κινητό σου όμως. 
> 
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Όση αξία έχουν οι κωδικοί ebanking κατά κάποιο τρόπο απέκτησαν και του taxis. Με κωδικούς ebanking μόνο  πλέον δεν κάνεις συναλλαγή χωρίς κινητό ή icode μηχανάκι (εκτός από μεταφορά σε λογαριασμούς δικούς σου.


Επίσης υπάρχει λειτουργία αναίρεσης της ψηφιακής υπογραφής στην εξουσιοδότηση

----------


## Symos

> Έχοντας την ώρα της έκδοσης πρόσβαση στο κινητό σου όμως. 
> 
> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Όση αξία έχουν οι κωδικοί ebanking κατά κάποιο τρόπο απέκτησαν και του taxis. Με κωδικούς ebanking μόνο  πλέον δεν κάνεις συναλλαγή χωρίς κινητό ή icode μηχανάκι (εκτός από μεταφορά σε λογαριασμούς δικούς σου.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Δεν το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στην πράξη οπότε δεν το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Βρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι:
> Παλιοτερα οι κωδικοι taxis δεν ειχαν καμια αξια.
> Σημερα μπορει να στηθει απατη με αυτους τους κωδικους οταν πχ τους εχει ο λογιστης;


Έχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα, δεν πρέπει κανένας λογιστής να έχει τους κωδικούς σου.

----------


## Iris07

*Εφορία: Μεταβιβάσεις ακινήτων με email ή γράμμα*

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-h-gramma.html

----------


## Zus

Προσπαθώ να περάσω τους γονείς μου στον κοινωνικό τουρισμό και μου ζητάει το σύστημα αριθμό ΕΦΚΑ. Τι στο καλό είναι αυτό και που το βρίσκω? Μπήκα σε ένα eΕΦΚΑ αλλά μόνο ΑΜΚΑ και ΑΦΜ βλέπω.

----------


## christhenis

Το ΑΜΑ πρέπει να είναι

----------


## KostakisK

> Το ΑΜΑ πρέπει να είναι


Μπράβο πάνω στο Βιβλιάριο είναι αν το έχεις ακόμα

----------


## Zus

Και γιατί δεν λένε ΑΜΑ. Και γιατί δεν το γράφει καν στο e-ΕΦΚΑ. Ότι να ναι  :Worthy:

----------


## christhenis

> Και γιατί δεν λένε ΑΜΑ. Και γιατί δεν το γράφει καν στο e-ΕΦΚΑ. Ότι να ναι

----------


## Zus

> 


Ώπα, thanks.  :One thumb up:

----------


## cool11

Για να κανει καποιος εξουσιοδοτηση μεσω gov.gr, 
πρεπει να μπει με κωδικους taxis,
και πρεπει να δηλωθει κινητο τηλεφωνο;

Θελω να κανω μια εξουσιοδοτηση, για λογαριασμο του πατερα μου, ο οποιος ομως δεν εχει κινητο τηλεφωνο.
Αν κανω αυτη την εξουσιοδοτηση μεσω κωδικων taxis του πατερα μου στο gov.gr, και δηλωσω το δικο μου κινητο για sms/ταυτοποιηση,
κατοπιν,
οταν θα χρειαστω να κανω δικη μου εξουσιοδοτηση για καποιο αλλο θεμα,
θα ειναι 'δεσμευμενο'/δηλωμενο το κινητο μου οτι αντιστοιχει στον πατερα μου,
κι ετσι απλα θα την εχω 'πατησει'; 
Ή μπορω να το δηλωσω για να λαβω sms, και για τον πατερα, κι για εμενα;

----------


## manospcistas

Ακόμα και κινητό να είχε, θα πρέπει παράλληλα να έχει και e-banking, αλλιώς δεν

----------


## cool11

> Ακόμα και κινητό να είχε, θα πρέπει παράλληλα να έχει και e-banking, αλλιώς δεν


Δεν καταλαβα.
Το ebanking μας, για ποιο λογο το θελουν;

Θα παω σε καποιο κεπ να την κανω τη δουλεια.
Γιατι καλες οι ψηφιακες ευκολιες,
αλλα σε λιγο θα μας πουν να τους δωσουμε και τα κλειδια του σπιτιου μας.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν καταλαβα.
> Το ebanking μας, για ποιο λογο το θελουν;
> 
> Θα παω σε καποιο κεπ να την κανω τη δουλεια.
> Γιατι καλες οι ψηφιακες ευκολιες,
> αλλα σε λιγο θα μας πουν να τους δωσουμε και τα κλειδια του σπιτιου μας.


Το θέμα είναι να μην είναι υποχρεωτικό να τους το δώσεις. Ας βάλουν 500 επιλογές αρκεί να κάνει κι αυτό που ίσχυε έως τώρα.

----------


## cool11

> Το θέμα είναι να μην είναι υποχρεωτικό να τους το δώσεις. Ας βάλουν 500 επιλογές αρκεί να κάνει κι αυτό που ίσχυε έως τώρα.



Αρα συμφωνεις με τις ανησυχιες τις δικες μου, και πολλων αλλων συμπολιτων μας. Σωστα;

----------


## euri

> Δεν καταλαβα.
> Το ebanking μας, για ποιο λογο το θελουν;
> 
> Θα παω σε καποιο κεπ να την κανω τη δουλεια.
> Γιατι καλες οι ψηφιακες ευκολιες,
> αλλα σε λιγο θα μας πουν να τους δωσουμε και τα κλειδια του σπιτιου μας.



Το ebanking το θέλουν ως επιβεβαίωση ταυτότητας.

Στο gov.gr δεν τους δίνεις τίποτα.  Σε πηγαίνει στη σελίδα της τράπεζας, εισάγεις *στη σελίδα της τράπεζας* τους κωδικούς σου, και η τράπεζα επιβεβαιώνει στο gov.gr ότι εσύ είσαι όντως εσύ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του κινητού τηλεφώνου).

Και αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο μία φορά.  Μετά, εφόσον ταυτοποιηθείς, δε χρειάζεται το ebanking στο gov.gr ξανά (εκτός αν αλλάξεις στοιχεία), συνεχίζεις να συνδέεσαι με τους κωδικούς του taxisnet.

----------


## Zus

> Το ebanking το θέλουν ως επιβεβαίωση ταυτότητας.
> 
> Στο gov.gr δεν τους δίνεις τίποτα.  Σε πηγαίνει στη σελίδα της τράπεζας, εισάγεις *στη σελίδα της τράπεζας* τους κωδικούς σου, και η τράπεζα επιβεβαιώνει στο gov.gr ότι εσύ είσαι όντως εσύ (συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του κινητού τηλεφώνου).
> 
> Και αυτό χρειάζεται μόνο μία φορά.  Μετά, εφόσον ταυτοποιηθείς, δε χρειάζεται το ebanking στο gov.gr ξανά (εκτός αν αλλάξεις στοιχεία), συνεχίζεις να συνδέεσαι με τους κωδικούς του taxisnet.


Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μπλέκεται το κράτος με τον οποιονδήποτε τρόπο με τους κωδικούς ebanking μου. Ούτε ξόφαλτσα.

----------


## euri

Συμφωνώ.  Και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση *δεν* μπλέκεται.

----------


## Zus

> Συμφωνώ.  Και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση *δεν* μπλέκεται.


Από τη στιγμή που *απαιτεί*, μπλέκεται.

----------


## euri

Δεν απαιτεί.  Πήγαινε στο ΚΕΠ να κάνεις πιστοποίηση κινητού εκεί.  Διαφωνώ κάθεται στο "μπλέκεται".  Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν μπλέκεται.

----------


## tsigarid

Δεν μπλέκεται, μην το ζαλίζετε. Ίδια τεχνολογία με το να αγοράζεις με PayPal, το κάθε site μπλέκεται με τους κωδικούς σου; Εκεί τους εμπιστεύεσαι;

----------


## lewton

Απλά το κράτος έκανε outsource την ταυτοποίηση στις 4 συστημικές τράπεζες.
Τόσα λεφτά βγάζουν με την ανοχή του από καταχρηστικές προμήθειες, ευκαιρία να δώσουν κάτι για αυτό.

----------


## calcvita

Εγω να πω κατι γενικο? Οι σελιδες του ελληνικου κρατους ειναι απο τις χειροτερες που εχω δει. Ενα 5χρονο να εβαζαν καλυτερη δουλεια θα εκανε. η δυσκινησια του ελληνικου δημοσιου αντικατοπτριζεται πληρης και στο internet. Ασε που πεφτουν καθε δυο και τρεις και δεν μπορεις να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

----------


## thourios

Προσπαθώ να βγάλω  ηλεκτρονική υπεύθυνη δήλωση και δεν εμφανίζεται το εικονίδιο είσοδος στην υπηρεσία. Τί γίνεται;
Είχα βγάλει μια παλαιότερα και όλα εντάξει.

----------


## Black3539

Με την έκδοση του ΑΦΜ μέσω του gov.gr τι θα γίνει; Ακόμα δεν έχει βγει στον αέρα;;

----------


## Mormnak

@thourios

----------


## euri

Μήπως ήταν προσωρινή δυσλειτουργία; Δοκίμασα νωρίτερα όταν το έγραψε ο thourios, αλλά όλο το site έβγαζε λάθος (πρόσβαση από κινητό στο εξωτερικό).

Τώρα είναι εντάξει και βλέπω και το κουμπί εισόδου.

----------


## thourios

Θα το δω το βράδυ. Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση.
Τώρα είμαι σε κινητό.

----------


## Iris07

*Γκισέ εφορίας… τέλος! Ποιες υποθέσεις θα εξυπηρετούνται μόνο από απόσταση από εδώ και πέρα*

https://www.newsit.gr/oikonomia/gkis...-pera/3064648/

----------


## Iris07

*Σύνταξη με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού από σήμερα - Τι αλλάζει με το σύστημα «ΑΤΛΑΣ»* 

https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...a-deite-video/

----------


## ThReSh

Auto-destruct sequence enabled!

----------


## Black3539

Και το ΚΕΠ άλλαξε και ενοποιήθηκε με το gov.gr λένε...
MyKep, άκου όνομα  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

> Και το ΚΕΠ άλλαξε και ενοποιήθηκε με το gov.gr λένε...
> MyKep, άκου όνομα


myKep ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Είναι της μόδας.. 

My Cosmote, My CU, κτλ..  :Cool:

----------


## Black3539

> Είναι της μόδας.. 
> 
> My Cosmote, My CU, κτλ..


Μόνο My Gov μην γίνει και έχουμε όλο το κράτος στα χέρια μας... :ROFL:

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα iKep  :Tease:  :Fish smack:  :Chair:

----------


## uncharted

> Και το ΚΕΠ άλλαξε και ενοποιήθηκε με το gov.gr λένε...
> MyKep, άκου όνομα


Μου βγάζει μια εγωπάθεια/ναρκισσισμό το my κάτι. Me Generation που λένε μερικοί.

----------


## Black3539

> Μου βγάζει μια εγωπάθεια/ναρκισσισμό το my κάτι. Me Generation που λένε μερικοί.


Ναι ναι, κάτι σαν εγωισμός ένα πράγμα  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

*Δήμος Αθηναίων: Πώς θα κλείσετε ραντεβού online*

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dimos-a...nline/3103028/

@
https://rantevou.cityofathens.gr/

_Η Εφαρμογή Ηλεκτρονικών Ραντεβού είναι μια υπηρεσία που κάνει την ζωή σου με το Δήμο Αθηναίων πιο απλή. 
Παρακαλούμε αναζητήστε την υπηρεσία για την οποία επιθυμείτε να κλείσετε ραντεβού, ενημερωθείτε για τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να έχετε μαζί και επιλέξτε την ημέρα και ώρα που σας εξυπηρετεί. 
Εναλλακτικά, καλέστε στο 1595 και κλείστε το ραντεβού σας._

----------


## Mormnak

> *Δήμος Αθηναίων: Πώς θα κλείσετε ραντεβού online*
> 
> https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/dimos-a...nline/3103028/
> 
> @
> https://rantevou.cityofathens.gr/
> 
> _Η Εφαρμογή Ηλεκτρονικών Ραντεβού είναι μια υπηρεσία που κάνει την ζωή σου με το Δήμο Αθηναίων πιο απλή. 
> Παρακαλούμε αναζητήστε την υπηρεσία για την οποία επιθυμείτε να κλείσετε ραντεβού, ενημερωθείτε για τα απαραίτητα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να έχετε μαζί και επιλέξτε την ημέρα και ώρα που σας εξυπηρετεί. 
> Εναλλακτικά, καλέστε στο 1595 και κλείστε το ραντεβού σας._


Μπράβο Iris07  :Clap:  :Respekt:  Πολύ χρήσιμο στις μέρες μας.



Off Topic


		Μακάρι να είχανε ΟΛΟΙ οι δήμοι την ίδια ακριβώς δυνατότητα για εξυπηρέτηση των πολιτών-δημοτών τους.

----------


## YAziDis

Σήμερα μου έχει βγάλει τη ψυχή το gov.gr εδώ και 2 ώρες. Θέλω να κάνω εξουσιοδότηση και όταν φτάνω στο τελευταίο βήμα όπου πρέπει να μου έρθει σε μήνυμα στο κινητό κωδικός επιβεβαίωσης, δεν μου έρχεται με την καμία.

----------


## Iris07

* Πάντως μία φορά που είχα σκάσει γιατί δεν έρχεται το SMS από την τράπεζα, είχε κολλήσει η εφαρμογή για τα SMS, και ήθελε restart..  :Cool:

----------


## YAziDis

> * Πάντως μία φορά που είχα σκάσει γιατί δεν έρχεται το SMS από την τράπεζα, είχε κολλήσει η εφαρμογή για τα SMS, και ήθελε restart..


Μπα.. Κολλημένο σύστημα είχαν. Μόλις μου σκάσανε καμιά 50αριά μηνύματα μαζεμένα.

----------


## tsirintanis

Καλησπερα 
Μπορω μια αιτηση που μου εχουν φτιαξει να κανω γνησιο υπογραφης ηλεκτρονικα για να μην τρεχω στα ΚΕΠ?
Ενας δικηγορος μου την ειχε στειλει και μου ειπε τοτε οτι μπορω και ηλεκτρονικα αλλα δεν ειχα e-banking και πηγα στα Κεπ.Τωρα εχω e-banking αλλα στο gov βρισκω μονο υπευθηνη δηλωση και εξουσιοδοτηση.

----------


## YAziDis

Τι αίτηση είναι αυτή; Είναι ουσιαστικά σαν υπέυθυνη δήλωση; Έχει απλό κείμενο επάνω με τα στοιχεία σου; Κανονικά νομίζω πως γίνεται, απλά ρώτα τον δικηγόρο σου μέσω gov πως να του την στείλεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τρέχεις ξανά στο ΚΕΠ

----------


## tsirintanis

ειναι απλο κειμενο με τα στοιχεια μου και τα στοιχεια προς εκει που παει η αιτηση,καπου διαβαζα οτι στο gov υπαρχει επιλογη ''ελευθερο κειμενο'' αλλα εκτος υπευθηνη δηλωση και εξουσιοδοτηση δεν βρισκω κατι αλλο.

----------


## thourios

Είναι υπεύθυνη δήλωση με ηλεκτρονική υπογραφή που σημαίνει ότι την έκανες εσύ την δήλωση και όχι κάποιος άλλος.

----------


## tsirintanis

οποτε βαζω στην υπευθυνη δηλωση τα στοιχεια μου και copy-paste το κειμενο της αιτησης που μου εστειλε ο δικηγορος?

----------


## YAziDis

> οποτε βαζω στην υπευθυνη δηλωση τα στοιχεια μου και copy-paste το κειμενο της αιτησης που μου εστειλε ο δικηγορος?


Ε ναι επιλέγεις την υπεύθυνη δήλωση και γράφεις ότι θέλεις! Στη χειρότερη μην αγχώνεσαι, αν δεν του κάνει, μπορείς μετά να κανείς ανάκληση του εγγράφου

----------


## Iris07

*Αστυνομική Ταυτότητα: Ηλεκτρονικά η δήλωση για απώλεια του δελτίου*

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...a-tou-deltiou/

----------


## bomberb17

> *Αστυνομική Ταυτότητα: Ηλεκτρονικά η δήλωση για απώλεια του δελτίου*
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...a-tou-deltiou/


Ωραία, αλλά πότε επιτέλους θα αντικαταστήσουμε αυτό το πατσαβουρόχαρτο με μια πραγματική ταυτότητα; Ούτε το γιοφύρι της Άρτας να ήταν..

----------


## thourios

Εδώ και μερικές μέρες υπάρχει η δυνατότητα έκδοσης ποινικού μητρώου μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής πύλης. Δεν το παραλαμβάνεις την ίδια στιγμή αλλά μετά από μερικές μέρες από την ηλεκτρονική θυρίδα.
Πρώτα έπρεπε να επισκεφτείς τις διάφορες υπηρεσίες πολλαπλές φορές.
Εγώ δοκίμασα αλλά λαμβάνω αυτό το μήνυμα. 


Ίσως επειδή έχω γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό
Εδώ η είσοδος στην υπηρεσία.
https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/dikaios...inikou-metroou

----------


## KostakisK

> Εδώ και μερικές μέρες υπάρχει η δυνατότητα έκδοσης ποινικού μητρώου μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής πύλης. Δεν το παραλαμβάνεις την ίδια στιγμή αλλά μετά από μερικές μέρες από την ηλεκτρονική θυρίδα.
> Πρώτα έπρεπε να επισκεφτείς τις διάφορες υπηρεσίες πολλαπλές φορές.
> εγώ δοκίμασα αλλά λαμβάνω αυτό το μήνυμα. 
> 
> 
> Ίσως επειδή έχω γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό
> Εδώ η είσοδος στην υπηρεσία.
> https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/dikaios...inikou-metroou


Θα κάνω και εγώ μια αίτηση και επανέρχομαι να απαντήσω

- - - Updated - - -



Βλέπεις στο τέλος? Καταγράφει τις υπόλοιπες εθνικότητες άρα και τον τόπο γέννησης στο εξωτερικό. Πιστεύω οτι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το μητρώο. Να μπεις στο ΑΑΔΕ live να σε εξυπηρετήσουν για να δεις αν λείπουν στοιχεία απο το ατομικό σου προφίλ

----------


## thourios

Σωστά είναι. Αλλά θυμάμαι παλαιότερα ότι οι γεννηθέντες του εξωτερικού τα παίρναμε από άλλη υπηρεσία του υπουργείου δικαιοσύνης.
Άφησα ερώτημα στο gov.gr
Μου είχε ξανά συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο με το πιστοποιητικό οικογενειακής κατάστασης. Το ΚΕΠ δεν ήξερε να με κατατοπίσει και μου έκοψε και πήρα τηλέφωνο στο δημοτολόγιο του δήμου και το έφτιαξαν επί τόπου.
Έκλεισα και ραντεβού μέσω WEbkep για Δευτέρα πρωί. Να δούμε τι θα μου πουν.

----------


## thourios

Σήμερα η αίτηση για το ποινικό μητρώο προχώρησε κανονικά. Οπότε τεχνικό πρόβλημα ήταν.

----------


## tiatrou

> Σήμερα η αίτηση για το ποινικό μητρώο προχώρησε κανονικά. Οπότε τεχνικό πρόβλημα ήταν.


Έτσι ακριβώς. Και εγώ χθες που προσπαθούσα, σταματούσε στο Υποβολή. Σήμερα προχώρησε κανονικά.

----------


## Iris07

*ΚΕΠ: Συνδέονται με το gov.gr για την αυτόματη έκδοση οκτώ πιστοποιητικών - Ποια είναι αυτά*

_1) Πιστοποιητικό Γεννήσεως επικαιροποιημένο
2) Πιστοποιητικό Οικογενειακής κατάστασης επικαιροποιημένο
3) Ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης από τον 08/2013 (για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ)
4) Ληξιαρχική πράξη γάμου από τον 08/2013 (για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ)

5) Ληξιαρχική πράξη Συμφώνου Συμβίωσης από τον 08/2013 ( για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ)
6) Ληξιαρχική Πράξη Θανάτου από τον 08/2013 (για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ)
7) Πιστοποιητικό Ιθαγένειας (για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ).
8) Πιστοποιητικό Εγγυτέρων Συγγενών εφόσον έχει εκδοθεί για μια φορά (για πρώτη φορά on line από τα ΚΕΠ)._

https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...ia-einai-auta/

----------


## Iris07

*Οι τράπεζες συνδέθηκαν με Taxis-Εργάνη-Αστυνομία*
https://www.capital.gr/oikonomia/354...gani-astunomia

*Ξεκινά η λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας "Συστηθείτε" στο gov.gr*
https://www.capital.gr/epixeiriseis/...ite-sto-gov-gr

----------


## Iris07

*iRantevou: Τα ραντεβού των πολιτών με δημόσιες υπηρεσίες με ένα «κλικ»* 

https://www.protothema.gr/politics/a...s-me-ena-klik/

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Μου φαίνεται ο Βορίδης θέλει να το παίξει Πιερρακάκης και κάνει τα δικά του, αλλιώς δεν δικαιολογείται το domain ypes.gr (αντι για gov.gr)

----------


## YAziDis

Εμένα μου τη δίνει που δεν έχει μια ενιαία πλατφόρμα και να γίνονται όλα με βάση το gov.gr, και να μη χρειάζεται να σε πηγαίνει σε ξεχωριστή σελίδα. Γενικά ελπίζω στο μέλλον να ενσωματωθούν και να ενιαιοποιηθούν τα πάντα μέσω του gov.gr

----------


## geodimis

myAADE Live: ΑΦΜ απλά και σε λίγα λεπτά μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης..

https://www.aade.gr/sites/default/fi...1.05.2021..pdf

----------


## marvelx

Χρησιμοποιησα για πρωτη φορα το gov.gr για να κατεβασω καποια πιστοποιητικα,
και ειναι ομολογουμενως εντυπωσιακο.
'Αργησαμε' ως κρατος, αλλα τελωσπαντων, τωρα το εχουμε εδω στα χερια μας.

Ερωτηση:
με τις ληξιαρχικες πραξεις γεννησης, τι γινεται;
Ζητησα 3 διαφορετικες, απο διαφορετικες περιοχες, καμια δεν μπορουσε να εκδοθει online, και δεν ελεγε καν για δυνατοτητα αιτησης μεσω gov, και να ερθει πχ αλλη στιγμη στη θυριδα.
Ελεγε 'επικοινωνηστε με το ληξιαρχειο ταδε, δεν ειναι δυνατη η εκδοση'.
Δεν εχουν συνδεθει τα ληξιαρχεια της χωρας;

Επισης να ρωτησω,
ολα τα πιστοιητικα μεσω gov.gr, εκδιδονται live την ιδια στιγμη;
Ή υπαρχουν καποια, που απλως κανεις αιτηση και περιμενεις; (και που ειπαμε ερχονται :Wink:

----------


## pankostas

Απ ότι θυμάμαι κάποια, αναλόγως περιοχή ή έτος,  δεν είναι διαθέσιμα. 
Σίγουρα πάντως, υπάρχουν διευκρινήσεις,  αν θα σου σταλούν αργότερα στη θυρίδα ή αν πρέπει να πας εσύ κάπου αυτοπροσώπως ή να μιλήσεις τηλεφωνικά. Ότι σου γράφει,  αυτό να κάνεις για να τα πάρεις. Εκτός αν δεν τα θέλεις και απλώς έκανες δοκιμή!

----------


## KostakisK

Οσα είναι απο το 2013 και μετά εκδίδονται online, για τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να στείλεις αίτηση μέσω του gov στα ληξιαρχεία:

Διαθέσιμες ηλεκτρονικά είναι οι ληξιαρχικές πράξεις που έχουν εκδοθεί:

από το 2013 και μετά
παλαιότερα και μεταβλήθηκαν ή/και για τις οποίες εκδόθηκε απόσπασμα από το 2018 και μετά
από τις 22/1/2018 και μετά και αφορούν γεγονότα που τελέστηκαν στο εξωτερικό και έχουν δηλωθεί το Ειδικό Ληξιαρχείο Αθηνών
Για αυτές τις ληξιαρχικές πράξεις επιλέξτε “Είσοδος στην υπηρεσία”.

Έκδοση σε δεύτερο χρόνο μέσω ΚΕΠ

Διαθέσιμα μέσω ηλεκτρονικής αίτησης σε ΚΕΠ, αλλά σε δεύτερο χρόνο, είναι όλα τα αποσπάσματα ληξιαρχικών πράξεων, ανεξάρτητα από έτος έκδοσης τους.

Για αυτές τις ληξιαρχικές πράξεις επιλέξτε “Αίτηση προς ΚΕΠ”.

Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η έκδοση της πράξης από το ΚΕΠ, το απόσπασμα ληξιαρχικής πράξης θα σταλεί στη θυρίδα σας και θα ενημερωθείτε μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (e-mail) και sms.

Εάν και για οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν είναι δυνατή η έκδοση της πράξης ηλεκτρονικά, κλείστε ψηφιακό ραντεβού στο myKEPlive για να εξυπηρετηθείτε από υπάλληλο των Κέντρων Εξυπηρέτησης Πολιτών (ΚΕΠ) μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης.

- - - Updated - - -

Πχ εμένα που είναι η γέννηση πριν το 2013 βγάζει μήνυμα: Η ληξιαρχική πράξη που εντοπίστηκε δεν είναι διαθέσιμη για ηλεκτρονική χορήγηση. Παρακαλούμε απευθυνθείτε στο Ληξιαρχείο Ρίου για λεπτομέρειες

----------


## bomberb17

Εμένα πάντως ληξιαρχική πράξη έτους 2010 την έβγαλε κανονικά..

----------


## marvelx

Ρε παιδια, 
τι διαφορα εχει το 'πιστοποιητικο γεννησης', απο την 'ληξιαρχικη πραξη γεννησης';

Ληξιαρχικη πραξη δεν δινει, οντως ειναι προ 2010 οσες ηθελα, οποτε μαλλον εντος gov, κανω 'αιτημα προς κεπ' οπως λετε.
'Πιστοποιητικα γεννησης' ομως, μου εκδιδει κανονικα, την ιδια στιγμη!

------

Μπορω εντος gov.gr να δηλωσω καπου το email μου; ; Ή αυτο γινεται μονο μεσα απο το 'εθνικο μητρωο επικοινωνιας';

----------


## bomberb17

Χαζομάρες ελληνικού δημοσίου, που επιτέλους σιγά σιγά μπαίνουν σε μια σειρά.
Θεωρητικά το πιστοποιητικό και η ληξιαρχική πράξη αποδυκνείουν το ίδιο πράγμα, αφού εκδίδονται και τα 2 από δημόσια αρχή. Υπάρχει και το "απόσπασμα" ληξιαρχικής πράξης που μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο τα πράγματα.
'Εχω τύχει σε περιπτώσεις που θέλουν οπωσδήποτε τη ληξιαρχική πράξη και όχι το πιστοποιητικό.
Ελπίζω να καταργηθούν επιτέλους ένα σωρό εκδόσεις και έννοιες του ίδιου εγγράφου και να παίρνουμε ένα και μοναδικό πιστοποιητικό και τέλος.

----------


## tsigarid

Αντίθετα, εγώ ελπίζω ότι μία μέρα αυτά δεν θα χρειάζονται, γιατί οι υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου θα αρχίσουν επιτέλους να επικοινωνούν ουσιαστικά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## bomberb17

> Αντίθετα, εγώ ελπίζω ότι μία μέρα αυτά δεν θα χρειάζονται, γιατί οι υπηρεσίες του δημοσίου θα αρχίσουν επιτέλους να επικοινωνούν ουσιαστικά μεταξύ τους.


Θα χρειάζονται πάντα όταν πρέπει να κάνεις κάποια συναλλαγή ή πράξη εκτός του Ελληνικού δημοσίου ή στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## thourios

Ένας που έχει γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά είναι Έλληνας πως μπορεί να πάρει ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης; Πιστοποιητικό όμως μπορεί να πάρει από τον δήμο που γράφτηκε (για να παει σχολείο κτλ) όταν ήρθε στην χώρα ή τον έφεραν οι ομογενείς γονείς του.

----------


## bomberb17

> Ένας που έχει γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά είναι Έλληνας πως μπορεί να πάρει ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης; Πιστοποιητικό όμως μπορεί να πάρει από τον δήμο που γράφτηκε (για να παει σχολείο κτλ) όταν ήρθε στην χώρα ή τον έφεραν οι ομογενείς γονείς του.


Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά ότι γεννήθηκε στο εξωτερικό.
Μιλούσα για την περίπτωση που κάποιος γεννήθηκε Ελλάδα και χρειάζεται πιστοποιητικό γέννησης για χρήση στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## thourios

Απαντώ για τις διαφορές που υπάρχουν μεταξύ των εγγράφων. Εγώ που έχω ζητήσει από την δήμο μου έχουν εκδοθεί άμεσα τα πιστοποιητικά μέσω του gov.gr 
Το ποινικό μητρώο πχ το πήρα μόνο μέσω Web σε σύνδεση με το ΚΕΠ

Άσχετο. Επειδή έχω επαγγελματικό δίπλωμα που έληγε προσπάθησα να το ανανεώσω. Αφού πήγα στους γιατρούς και έβγαλα τα πιστοποιητικά στο ξαφνικό μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνεται ανανέωση επειδή πήραν παράταση για τρεις μήνες λόγω των πυρκαγιών. Αδύνατον να επικοινωνήσω με το αρμόδιο γραφείο του υπουργείου συγκοινωνιών της περιοχής μου, ούτε μέσω gov.gr ούτε μέσω ΚΕΠ.
Βρήκα τελικά την εγκύκλιο μέσα από κάποια πληροφορία που πήρα από μια σχολή οδηγών.

----------


## tiatrou

> Το ποινικό μητρώο πχ το πήρα μόνο μέσω Web σε σύνδεση με το ΚΕΠ


Εγώ το ποινικό μητρώο μου και της γυναίκας μου, τα πήρα σε δεύτερο χρόνο από το internet, αλλά χωρίς να χρειαστεί να χρησιμοποιήσω το myKEPlive.

Αντίθετα χρειάστηκε να χρησιμοποιήσω το myKEPlive για να πάρω αντίγραφο πτυχίου και αναλυτικής βαθμολογίας, τόσο του προπτυχιακού όσο και του μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου μου.

Το πιστοποιητικό γέννησης βγαίνει άμεσα και αν έχω καταλάβει είναι από τη βάση των δήμων (Εθνικό δημοτολόγιο). Αντίθετα η ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης είναι από το ληξιαρχείο που δηλώθηκε αρχικά η γέννηση (ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης δεν έχω βγάλει).

----------


## euri

> Ένας που έχει γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά είναι Έλληνας πως μπορεί να πάρει ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης;


Από το Ειδικό Ληξιαρχείο Αθηνών (υποθέτουμε ότι έχουν γίνει οι διαδικασίες σύμφωνα με την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία).

----------


## thourios

> Από το Ειδικό Ληξιαρχείο Αθηνών (υποθέτουμε ότι έχουν γίνει οι διαδικασίες σύμφωνα με την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία).


Μου γεννάται η απορία επειδή έχω γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί ποτέ.Πάντα μου ζητάνε πιστοποιητικό από το Δήμο. 

Εχω όμως ένα από την χώρα που γεννήθηκα στην Αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να ισχύει και θα θέλει επίσημη μετάφραση.

----------


## euri

> Μου γεννάται η απορία επειδή έχω γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί ποτέ.Πάντα μου ζητάνε πιστοποιητικό από το Δήμο. 
> 
> Εχω όμως ένα από την χώρα που γεννήθηκα στην Αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να ισχύει και θα θέλει επίσημη μετάφραση.


Θα έπρεπε η γέννηση να δηλωθεί στο Ειδικό Ληξιαρχείο: https://www.ypes.gr/tmima-eidikoy-lixiarcheioy/

----------


## Iris07

*Ηλεκτρονικά και οι γονικές παροχές- δωρεές*

https://www.capital.gr/tax/3580814/i...paroxes-dorees

Καλό και αυτό!  :One thumb up:

----------


## YAziDis

Πιστοποιητικά καιρικών συνθηκών ψηφιακά μέσω του gov.gr
https://www.techgear.gr/pistopoiitik...y-gov-gr-31267

----------


## bomberb17

> Μου γεννάται η απορία επειδή έχω γεννηθεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά δεν μου έχει ζητηθεί ποτέ.Πάντα μου ζητάνε πιστοποιητικό από το Δήμο. 
> 
> Εχω όμως ένα από την χώρα που γεννήθηκα στην Αγγλική γλώσσα αλλά αυτό δεν πρέπει να ισχύει και θα θέλει επίσημη μετάφραση.


Είναι αυτό που λέγαμε πριν, άλλο το πιστοποιητικό και άλλο η ληξιαρχική πράξη. (ουσιαστικά όμως αποδεικνύει το ίδιο πράγμα)

----------


## thourios

> Είναι αυτό που λέγαμε πριν, άλλο το πιστοποιητικό και άλλο η ληξιαρχική πράξη. (ουσιαστικά όμως αποδεικνύει το ίδιο πράγμα)


Θα με έχουν δηλώσει αφού είμαι σχεδόν γέρος. Δεν το ψάχνω άλλο

----------


## STILO

Προσπαθώ να εκδώσω ένα πιστοποιητικό οικογενειακής κατάστασης και δεν το εκδίδει. Υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα ;

----------


## KostakisK

> Προσπαθώ να εκδώσω ένα πιστοποιητικό οικογενειακής κατάστασης και δεν το εκδίδει. Υπάρχει γενικό πρόβλημα ;


Προσπαθώ να κάνω επικαιροποίηση της εργασίας μου στην Eurobank αλλά έχει κολλήσει, στην ΕΤΕ δε, εμφανίζει σφάλμα

----------


## thourios

Μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα με τον δήμο σου είναι. Είχε συμβεί και σε μένα. Επικοινώνησα με το γραφείο του δήμου και λύθηκε επί τόπου. Αμέσως μετά μπόρεσα και το έβγαλα.

----------


## STILO

Σε ποιο γραφείο μπορείς να μου πεις ;

----------


## nm96027

Από την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι φαίνεται πως έχει συνολικό πρόβλημα το Εθνικό Μητρώο Πολιτών. Για αυτό δεν είναι δυνατή η έκδοση δικαιολογητικων

----------


## thourios

> Σε ποιο γραφείο μπορείς να μου πεις ;


Πήρα την Γραμμή εξυπηρέτησης δημότη. Με σύνδεσαν αν θυμάμαι καλά με το δημοτολόγιο. Αλλά λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω ότι είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Kitsakos

Αυτή τη στιγμή το σύστημα αργεί πολύ και τρώει Timeout, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου που ήθελα να κάνω Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση.

Απ ότι διάβασα, φταίει ότι είναι όλοι μέσα για δηλώσεις self-test για αύριο (σχολεία, κλπ).

----------


## pankostas

> Αυτή τη στιγμή το σύστημα αργεί πολύ και τρώει Timeout, τουλάχιστον στην περίπτωσή μου που ήθελα να κάνω Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση.
> 
> Απ ότι διάβασα, φταίει ότι είναι όλοι μέσα για δηλώσεις self-test για αύριο (σχολεία, κλπ).


Λογικό!Όπως πάντα την τελευταία στιγμή! Εγώ πάντως το έκανα το self test από το πρωί!

----------


## STILO

Ε μα δεν έχει κι άλλη βραδυνή μια ώρα και έκανα να το δηλώσω. Την Πέμπτη θα το κάνει μόλις σχολάσει και θα το δηλώσω μεσημέρι.

----------


## Mormnak

Όλα καλά.....right now..

 :Razz:   :Laughing: 



Off Topic

----------


## Iris07

*- Τέλος εποχής για το TAXISNET 

– Ήρθε το myaade.gov.gr*

https://www.newsit.gr/oikonomia/telo...ov-gr/3365057/

----------


## Mormnak

> *- Τέλος εποχής για το TAXISNET 
> 
> – Ήρθε το myaade.gov.gr*
> 
> https://www.newsit.gr/oikonomia/telo...ov-gr/3365057/


και τι αλλάζει?? redirect σε άλλο domain με άλλο logo και τα ίδια ακριβώς και πάλι με νέα γραφικά??  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Iris07

Βάζουν και νέα πράγματα λένε..
Πάντα υπάρχει ευκαιρία για βελτίωση στις υπηρεσίες!

_Παράλληλα περιλαμβάνονται σε αυτή όλες τις υπηρεσίες που οι φορολογούμενοι έβρισκαν στο taxisnet, αλλά και μια σειρά νέων υπηρεσιών, όπως η ηλεκτρονική ρύθμιση οφειλών κ.α._

----------


## Mormnak

Για την ρύθμιση οφειλών πάντως...μόλις το έλεγξα σε πάει ακριβώς πάλι στο taxisnet (redirect to the future  :Razz:  ). Καμία αλλαγή.  :Laughing: 
το ίδιο και για την εγγραφή ενεργοποίηση και επανεγγραφή λογαριασμού.


Αυτή την σελίδα μάλλον δεν την πολυ κοιτάνε...  :Embarassed: 

https://www1.aade.gr/webtax2/LookFor...User/index.jsp

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Ας μην γκρινιάζουμε με το καλημέρα, έχουν ανοίξει ήδη κάποιες καινούργιες εφαρμογές, κυρίως σε ότι αφορά το μητρώο, και υπάρχει ένα section ¨οι αιτησεις μου¨που φαίνεται πολύ καλο βήμα.

----------


## Zus

Και γιατί πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με αλλαγή ονόματος?

----------


## pankostas

> Και γιατί πρέπει να συνδυαστεί με αλλαγή ονόματος?


Το ότι το άλλαξαν καλά έκαναν. Το θέμα είναι γιατί διαφημίζουν την αλλαγή ονόματος???
Παντως η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουν κάνει αρκετά καλή δουλειά στο συγξεκριμενο θέμα . Σίγουρα σηκώνει βελτιώσεις!

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Φαντάζομαι για να υπάρχει συνοχή στην ονοματοδοσία

----------


## Mormnak

Off Topic


		Μιά χαρά....όλα καλά πάνε...

https://www.economy.com/greece/gross-external-debt  :Laughing:

----------


## goku

> Για την ρύθμιση οφειλών πάντως...μόλις το έλεγξα σε πάει ακριβώς πάλι στο taxisnet (redirect to the future  ). Καμία αλλαγή. 
> το ίδιο και για την εγγραφή ενεργοποίηση και επανεγγραφή λογαριασμού.
> 
> 
> Αυτή την σελίδα μάλλον δεν την πολυ κοιτάνε... 
> 
> https://www1.aade.gr/webtax2/LookFor...User/index.jsp


Κοίτα, αν τα συγκεντρώσουν σε μια σελίδα για να μην κάθεται να ψάχνει ο κόσμος, κάτι είναι και αυτό. Και ας κάνει redirect οπου θέλει μετά, αλλά να υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένα. Και μετά ας κάνουν ότι αλλαγές/βελτιώσεις θέλουν.

----------


## marvelx

Εγω παντως εξακολουθω και μπαινω σε στις συνηθεστερες επιλογες, απο gsis.gr
Θα καταργηθει αυτο;

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγω παντως εξακολουθω και μπαινω σε στις συνηθεστερες επιλογες, απο gsis.gr
> Θα καταργηθει αυτο;


Εννοείς gsis.gr και μετά taxis net? Θα μπεις αρχικά στο παλιο "UI" αλλά όταν πατήσεις προσωποποιημένη πληροφόρηση σε πετάει στο νέο.

----------


## KostakisK

Ας του έκαναν μια ολική αναβάθμιση να τελειώνουμε

----------


## Mormnak

Και έλεγα ...τι μου θυμίζει...τι μου θυμίζει...ευτυχώς που ειναι και το Luben και βοηθάει....  :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Respekt: 

https://luben.tv/stream/213139

----------


## ThReSh

> Και έλεγα ...τι μου θυμίζει...τι μου θυμίζει...ευτυχώς που ειναι και το Luben και βοηθάει....   
> 
> https://luben.tv/stream/213139


Ass pulling...

----------


## spiderman

Έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σήμερα;
Εδώ και 2 ώρες δεν έχω καταφέρει να βγάλω οτιδήποτε έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## xaris2335

Παιδιά καλησπέρα έχω πρόβλημα με το gov.gr θέλω να στείλω ηλεκτρονική Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση και μου βγάζει το εξής μήνυμα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που στέλνω ηλεκτρονικά Υ.Δ.

Εσείς στέλνετε κανονικά;
Ξέρει κανείς τι γίνετε πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω έχουν κάποιο e-mail;

----------


## Symos

Για να λέει "call failed" το μήνυμα λάθους, προσωρινό μου ακούγεται.
Δοκίμασε ξανά αργότερα.

----------


## xaris2335

> Για να λέει "call failed" το μήνυμα λάθους, προσωρινό μου ακούγεται.
> Δοκίμασε ξανά αργότερα.


οκ θα δοκιμάσω σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Κάποιο mail ή κάποιο τρόπο επικοινωνίας δεν έχουν;
Κάποιο FAQ να κοιτάξω;
Κάποιο Manual για το gov.gr;
Τι κατάσταση είναι αυτή e-taleporia.gr έπρεπε να το λένε, εγώ περίμενα ότι θα ξεμπέρδευα αμέσως.

- - - Updated - - -

θα ξανά επικοινωνήσω και με ΟΑΕΔ αν και δεν βλέπω να βγάζω άκρη. Έπαιρνα τηλ. και έλειπε με άδεια η κοπελιά.

- - - Updated - - -

Η λειτουργία του gov.gr είναι 24/7 η και εκεί τα κλείνουν;

----------


## jap

Κι εγώ νωρίτερα έβλεπα ένα απροσδιόριστο σφάλμα, τώρα βγαίνει αυτό:



Αθάνατο ελληνικό δημόσιο! (Δοκιμή πρόσβασης στο MyHealth)

----------


## thourios

Έχουν φόρμα επικοινωνίας στην ίδια σελίδα. Πολλές φορές υπάρχει λάθος σε κάποιο στοιχείο και δεν γίνεται η ταυτοποίηση. Δοκίμασε αργότερα. 
Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό

----------


## Symos

> Τι κατάσταση είναι αυτή e-taleporia.gr έπρεπε να το λένε, εγώ περίμενα ότι θα ξεμπέρδευα αμέσως.


Εντάξει, δεν έχεις άδικο εφόσον είναι η πρώτη φορά που πήγες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και δεν μπορείς.
Αλλά γενικά εδώ και πολύ καιρό το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες φορές χωρίς πρόβλημα, με έχει γλιτώσει πραγματικά από άπειρες ώρες ταλαιπωρίας.

Κάποιο θέμα θα έχουν σήμερα.

----------


## tsigarid

> Κι εγώ νωρίτερα έβλεπα ένα απροσδιόριστο σφάλμα, τώρα βγαίνει αυτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 231259
> 
> Αθάνατο ελληνικό δημόσιο! (Δοκιμή πρόσβασης στο MyHealth)


Γιατί "αθάνατο Ελληνικό δημόσιο"; Σε πολλά μεγάλα sites συμβαίνει περιοδική διακοπή λειτουργίας για αναβαθμίσεις. Δεν είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά γίνεται.

----------


## xaris2335

> Εντάξει, δεν έχεις άδικο εφόσον είναι η πρώτη φορά που πήγες να το χρησιμοποιήσεις και δεν μπορείς.
> Αλλά γενικά εδώ και πολύ καιρό το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει δεκάδες φορές χωρίς πρόβλημα, με έχει γλιτώσει πραγματικά από άπειρες ώρες ταλαιπωρίας.
> 
> Κάποιο θέμα θα έχουν σήμερα.


Όλα ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου  :One thumb up: 
Όσοι θέλετε για το manual κοιτάξτε εδώ

- - - Updated - - -

Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου ζητάει τα credentials απο την Εθνική Τράπεζα να μην ανησυχώ ε  :Thinking:  :Blink:  :Confused:

----------


## sdikr

> Όλα ΟΚ σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τον χρόνο σου 
> Όσοι θέλετε για το manual κοιτάξτε εδώ
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι μου ζητάει τα credentials απο την Εθνική Τράπεζα να μην ανησυχώ ε


Να στα ζητάει έτσι απλά, δύσκολο,  μάλλον εσύ το επέλεξες,  μπορείς να επιλέξεις ταυτοποίηση με όλες τις τράπεζες

----------


## xaris2335

> Να στα ζητάει έτσι απλά, δύσκολο,  μάλλον εσύ το επέλεξες,  μπορείς να επιλέξεις ταυτοποίηση με όλες τις τράπεζες


Επέλεξα με taxisnet αλλά δεν συνδέονταν κάπου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να κάνετε web banking και να συνδεθείτε με την τράπεζα για πρώτη φορά για επιβεβαίωση κινητού, τέλος πάντων.
Καλά ότι μας έχουν φακελωμένους αυτό είναι δεδομένο και μετά λένε για GDPR  :ROFL:  μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε  :Twisted Evil: 

- - - Updated - - -

Αυτό τώρα το είδα.

----------


## jap

> Γιατί "αθάνατο Ελληνικό δημόσιο"; Σε πολλά μεγάλα sites συμβαίνει περιοδική διακοπή λειτουργίας για αναβαθμίσεις. Δεν είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά γίνεται.




Off Topic


		Όχι σε εργάσιμες μέρες και ώρες. Φαντάζομαι τουλάχιστον το παραπάνω δεν αφορούσε όλες τις υπηρεσίες. Πάντως τώρα μπόρεσα και μπήκα μια χαρά. Και για να λέω "αθάνατο Ελληνικό δημόσιο" κάπου αλλού έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί αφάνταστα και δεν είμαι ο μόνος  :Wink:   Να παραδεχτώ πάντως πως αν ποτέ καταφέρουν να ξεμπερδέψουν το κουβάρι του πώς να βρεις την υπηρεσία που θέλεις στο gov.gr (με μια λογική και κοινή για όλες τις υπηρεσίες δομή και όχι με google search) θα είναι ένα εξαιρετικό εργαλείο, ήδη μας έχει γλυτώσει αρκετές ώρες.

----------


## buu

> Γιατί "αθάνατο Ελληνικό δημόσιο"; Σε πολλά μεγάλα sites συμβαίνει περιοδική διακοπή λειτουργίας για αναβαθμίσεις. Δεν είναι συνηθισμένο, αλλά γίνεται.


η σελιδα της ηλεκτρονικης συνταγογραφησης πεφτει αρκετα συχνα. δεν μπορουνε να γραφτουν συνταγες φαρμακων ουτε και να εκτελεστουνε. απαραδεκτα πραγματα.

----------


## pankostas

> η σελιδα της ηλεκτρονικης συνταγογραφησης πεφτει αρκετα συχνα. δεν μπορουνε να γραφτουν συνταγες φαρμακων ουτε και να εκτελεστουνε. απαραδεκτα πραγματα.


Εγώ μεσημέρι πήγα σε γιατρό και μου ήρθε κανονικά η άυλη. Μετά πήγα σε εφημερεύον φαρμακειο και το πήρα κανονικά.
Αναφέρεσαι για σήμερα ή γενικά ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Ή τώρα το απόγευμα?
Γιατί γενικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Και πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε γενικό πανελλήνιο πρόβλημα,  θα υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις από γιατρούς φαρμακοποιούς κτλ.

----------


## buu

> Εγώ μεσημέρι πήγα σε γιατρό και μου ήρθε κανονικά η άυλη. Μετά πήγα σε εφημερεύον φαρμακειο και το πήρα κανονικά.
> Αναφέρεσαι για σήμερα ή γενικά ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Ή τώρα το απόγευμα?
> Γιατί γενικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κανένα πρόβλημα. 
> Και πιστεύω ότι αν υπήρχε γενικό πανελλήνιο πρόβλημα,  θα υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις από γιατρούς φαρμακοποιούς κτλ.


γενικα μιλαω. σημερα δεν ειχε θεμα απ'οσο ξερω  :Laughing: 
αντιδρασεις υπαρχουν, ποιος τις ακουει ομως?? χαχα

- - - Updated - - -

φαρμακοποιος ειμαι, ξερω τι σου λεω. μου εχει τυχει σε εφημερια να μην λειτουργει τιποτα. θα μου πεις τυχαινει....ναι, αλλα δεν θα πρεπε να τυχαινει τοσο συχνα

----------


## sdikr

> Επέλεξα με taxisnet αλλά δεν συνδέονταν κάπου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να κάνετε web banking και να συνδεθείτε με την τράπεζα για πρώτη φορά για επιβεβαίωση κινητού, τέλος πάντων.
> Καλά ότι μας έχουν φακελωμένους αυτό είναι δεδομένο και μετά λένε για GDPR  μήπως κοροϊδευόμαστε 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Αυτό τώρα το είδα.


Δεν έχεις διαβάσει τις οδηγίες, αλλά θεωρείς πως σε κοροϊδεύουν,  ρίχνεις και ένα GDPR  για να δέσει η συνταγή και όλα καλά!

Ακόμα απο ότι φαίνεται δεν έχεις διαβάσει ούτε αυτό το νήμα.
Πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να σε ταυτοποιήσουν, καθώς είναι γνωστό σε όλους εδώ στην χώρα πως τους κωδικούς ενός μεγάλου μέρος των πολιτών του taxis τους έχουν οι λογιστές,     Δεν φταίει το κράτος για αυτό, υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια διαδικασία που μπορεί ο πολίτης να κάνει εξουσιοδότηση στον λογιστή.

Οπότε το κράτος σου δίνει επιλογή,  πας σε ενα ΚΕΠ για να κάνεις την ταυτοποίηση οτι είσαι εσύ (και να αναλάβεις και την ευθύνη για αυτά που θα γίνονται με τον λογαριασμό σου)  ή το κάνεις  μέσω τραπέζης που θεωρητικά πάντα δεν έχεις δώσει τους κωδικούς στον λογιστή ή σε 3ο.

----------


## pankostas

> γενικα μιλαω. σημερα δεν ειχε θεμα απ'οσο ξερω 
> αντιδρασεις υπαρχουν, ποιος τις ακουει ομως?? χαχα
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> φαρμακοποιος ειμαι, ξερω τι σου λεω. μου εχει τυχει σε εφημερια να μην λειτουργει τιποτα. θα μου πεις τυχαινει....ναι, αλλα δεν θα πρεπε να τυχαινει τοσο συχνα


Εννοείται σε πιστεύω φίλε μου. Εγώ έχω κάποια χάπια κάθε μήνα. Εσύ κάθε μήνα έχεις εκατοντάδες χάπια και συνταγές! Εννοείται έχεις ολοκληρωμένη και καλύτερη εικόνα!

----------


## buu

> Εννοείται σε πιστεύω φίλε μου. Εγώ έχω κάποια χάπια κάθε μήνα. Εσύ κάθε μήνα έχεις εκατοντάδες χάπια και συνταγές! Εννοείται έχεις ολοκληρωμένη και καλύτερη εικόνα!


γενικως εχω να κανω με κρατικες σελιδες. ασε ειναι δραμα. δυσχρηστες ως εκει που δεν παει. ειλικρινα δεν ξερω τι κανουν εκει στην ηδικα

----------


## xaris2335

> Πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να σε ταυτοποιήσουν, καθώς είναι γνωστό σε όλους εδώ στην χώρα πως τους κωδικούς ενός μεγάλου μέρος των πολιτών του taxis τους έχουν οι λογιστές, Δεν φταίει το κράτος για αυτό, υπάρχει εδώ και χρόνια διαδικασία που μπορεί ο πολίτης να κάνει εξουσιοδότηση στον λογιστή.


Ο λογιστής θέλει και λεφτά και εμένα δεν με περισεύουν.
Έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στο δημόσιο να δεις τα χάλια του, εγώ ήμουν και πέρασα απο όλα τα τμήματα και πόστα, οπότε άσε να έχω ποιο εμπεριστατωμένη γνώμη και άποψη. Να αρχίσω να απαριθμώ και να εξηγώ τραγελαφικά περιστατικά θα πέσετε απο τις καρέκλες σας. Βαριούνται Διευθυντές, τμηματάρχες και υπάλληλοι. :Wink: 
Και αυτά πριν τον κορονοϊό "στις καλές εποχές".  :Wink:

----------


## sdikr

> Ο λογιστής θέλει και λεφτά και εμένα δεν με περισεύουν.
> Έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ στο δημόσιο να δεις τα χάλια του, εγώ ήμουν και πέρασα απο όλα τα τμήματα και πόστα, οπότε άσε να έχω ποιο εμπεριστατωμένη γνώμη και άποψη. Να αρχίσω να απαριθμώ και να εξηγώ τραγελαφικά περιστατικά θα πέσετε απο τις καρέκλες σας. Βαριούνται Διευθυντές, τμηματάρχες και υπάλληλοι.
> Και αυτά πριν τον κορονοϊό "στις καλές εποχές".


Όχι δεν έχω δουλέψει στο δημόσιο, έχω όμως περάσει και εγώ απο εκεί,  αλλά τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το οτι δεν διαβάζεις τις οδηγίες ή το νήμα;

----------


## goku

Ερώτηση τεχνικής φύσεως. Έχω φτιάξει μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση μέσω του gov.gr για να την στείλω σε μια δημόσια υπηρεσία. Όλα καλά ως εδώ.

Επειδή σε κάποια φάση ασχολούμουν με ψηφιακές υπογραφές / usb token, έχω εγκαταστήσει όλα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία που αφορούν τις ψηφιακές υπογραφές, από το ΑΠΕΔ. Όταν ανοίγω δικά μου έγγραφα pdf, τα οποία έχω υπογράψει εγώ ο ίδιος, ο Adobe Reader ελέγχει την υπογραφή και μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι είναι έγκυρη. Επίσης όλα καλά ως εδώ.

Αλλά όταν ανοίγω την υπεύθυνη δήλωση που έχω εκδώσει από το gov.gr τότε μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορεί να αυθεντικοποιήσει την υπογραφή (από το gov.gr). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι γίνεται; Μήπως οι υπογραφές του gov.gr είναι από άλλον εκδότη; Και που μπορώ να βρω τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά για να τα εγκαταστήσω;

Φαντάζομαι φυσικά ότι στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες θα έχουν τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά εγκατεστημένα στους υπολογιστές τους, για να γίνεται ο έλεγχος, αλλά θα ήθελα να το ελέγχω και εγώ.

- - - Updated - - -

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, τελικά το βρήκα. Εκδότης των πιστοποιητικών είναι η Αρχή Πιστοποίησης των Ελληνικών Ακαδημαϊκών και Ερευνητικών Ιδρυμάτων. Η σελίδα είναι η www.harica.gr. Μπορεί να το ελέγξει ο οποιοδήποτε ανοίγοντας κάποιο έγγραφο που έκδωσε από το gov.gr και πάει στις ιδιότητες της ψηφιακής υπογραφής. Προφανώς είναι διαφορετική Αρχή από την ΑΠΕΔ και δεν έχουν τα ίδια πιστοποιητικά. Πηγαίνοντας στην αρχική σελίδα, τέρμα κάτω και αριστερά σε ένα μαύρο πλαίσιο, έχει ένα λινκ που λέει "Οδηγοί". Στο νέο παράθυρο που θα ανοίξει επιλέγουμε το "Μετάβαση σε repository". Στη νέα σελίδα που θα ανοίξει, επιλέγουμε από τις "Κεντρικές Αρχικές Πιστοποίησης" το "Αποθήκευση ως... DER". Τρέχουμε το αρχείο που κατεβάσαμε και επιλέγουμε να κάνουμε import τα πιστοποιητικά. Το δοκίμασα και πλέον η υπογραφή του έγγραφου που έφτιαξα στο gov.gr αναγνωρίζεται ως έγκυρη.

----------


## thourios

Νομίζω ότι κάπου έχει ένα link για την επιβεβαίωση γνησιότητας ή είχε στο παρελθόν

----------


## jap

Σωστά, υπάρχει η ειδική σελίδα. Αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς ο έλεγχος γίνεται είτε με το μακρυνάρι κωδικό είτε με QR δεν έχει σημασία να είναι υπογεγραμμένο. 

Είναι μεγάλος μπελάς το πιστοποιητικό του δημοσίου, προσωπικά δεν έχω βγάλει γιατί δεν μου έχει χρησιμεύσει πουθενά. Μέχρι στιγμής. Νομίζω τώρα με το gov.gr παύει και η χρησιμότητά του, ίσως να χρειάζεται αν έχεις να κάνεις με πολεοδομίες και άλλες τέτοιες εξωτικές υπηρεσίες, αλλά αυτές δουλεύουν ακόμα με φαξ. 

Μόνο μια φορά για να αλλάξω πάροχο ρεύματος μου είπαν θα μπορούσαν να δεχτούν αν είχα τέτοιο, ΟΚ, ξόδεψα 5 λεπτά να σκανάρω τα έγγραφα με τη χειρόγραφη υπογραφή. 



Off Topic


		Επειδή μου χρειάζεται για δουλειές να υπογράφω PDF ψηφιακά, έχω μόνιμα το δωρεάν πιστοποιητικό της Actalis. Ανανεώνεται μία φορά το χρόνο. Σε μία περίπτωση που άλλαξα υπολογιστή το ακύρωσα και ξανάβγαλα. Πιστοποιεί στην ουσία μόνο ότι είσαι κάτοχος του email που δηλώνεις, τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## euri

Off Topic





> Επειδή μου χρειάζεται για δουλειές να υπογράφω PDF ψηφιακά, έχω μόνιμα το δωρεάν πιστοποιητικό της Actalis. Ανανεώνεται μία φορά το χρόνο. Σε μία περίπτωση που άλλαξα υπολογιστή το ακύρωσα και ξανάβγαλα. Πιστοποιεί στην ουσία μόνο ότι είσαι κάτοχος του email που δηλώνεις, τίποτα άλλο.


Πολύ καλή πληροφορία.  Ευχαριστούμε!  :One thumb up:

----------


## tiatrou

> Είναι μεγάλος μπελάς το πιστοποιητικό του δημοσίου, προσωπικά δεν έχω βγάλει γιατί δεν μου έχει χρησιμεύσει πουθενά. Μέχρι στιγμής. Νομίζω τώρα με το gov.gr παύει και η χρησιμότητά του, ίσως να χρειάζεται αν έχεις να κάνεις με πολεοδομίες και άλλες τέτοιες εξωτικές υπηρεσίες, αλλά αυτές δουλεύουν ακόμα με φαξ.


*Το fax από 1/1/2021 έχει καταργηθεί και απαγορεύεται η χρήση του.*

https://www.karagilanis.gr/epikairotita/egkyklios-32607-2020-yp-psifiakis-diakyvernisis.html


Υπόχρεοι φορείς για την εφαρμογή της ρύθμισης αυτής είναι οι φορείς
του στενού δημόσιου τομέα και συγκεκριμένα το *Δημόσιο, οι οργανισμοί
τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης α’ και β’ βαθμού καθώς και τα νομικά πρόσωπα
δημοσίου δικαίου*.

Επισημαίνεται ότι η κατάργηση της διακίνησης εγγράφων μέσω
τηλεομοιοτυπίας (fax), δεν αφορά μόνο στις *συναλλαγές κράτους –
πολιτών, αλλά και στην μεταξύ των δημοσίων υπηρεσιών επικοινωνία*.

----------


## euri

Δεν έχουν λάβει την εγκύκλιο.  Μάλλον είχε τελειώσει το χαρτί στο φαξ τους.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Ερώτηση τεχνικής φύσεως. Έχω φτιάξει μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση μέσω του gov.gr για να την στείλω σε μια δημόσια υπηρεσία. Όλα καλά ως εδώ.
> 
> Επειδή σε κάποια φάση ασχολούμουν με ψηφιακές υπογραφές / usb token, έχω εγκαταστήσει όλα τα απαραίτητα αρχεία που αφορούν τις ψηφιακές υπογραφές, από το ΑΠΕΔ. Όταν ανοίγω δικά μου έγγραφα pdf, τα οποία έχω υπογράψει εγώ ο ίδιος, ο Adobe Reader ελέγχει την υπογραφή και μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι είναι έγκυρη. Επίσης όλα καλά ως εδώ.
> 
> Αλλά όταν ανοίγω την υπεύθυνη δήλωση που έχω εκδώσει από το gov.gr τότε μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν μπορεί να αυθεντικοποιήσει την υπογραφή (από το gov.gr). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση τι γίνεται; Μήπως οι υπογραφές του gov.gr είναι από άλλον εκδότη; Και που μπορώ να βρω τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά για να τα εγκαταστήσω;
> 
> Φαντάζομαι φυσικά ότι στις δημόσιες υπηρεσίες θα έχουν τα απαραίτητα πιστοποιητικά εγκατεστημένα στους υπολογιστές τους, για να γίνεται ο έλεγχος, αλλά θα ήθελα να το ελέγχω και εγώ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Δηλαδή η μόνη Αρχή Πιστοποίησης που έχουμε είναι η HARICA; Πάλι τζαμπανταν τη βγάζει το κράτος...

----------


## jap

Αν μπεις στη σελίδα τους τουλάχιστον οι ίδιοι αυτό ισχυρίζονται. Και καθόλου τζάμπα δεν είναι. Για το απλό-απλό πιστοποιητικό S/MIME (αυτό που δίνει τσάμπα η Actalis και έδινε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια η Comodo) χρεώνουν 15 ευρώ/έτος. Μετά το SSL για servers επιπέδου DV το δίνουν 30 ευρώ, ενώ υπάρχουν από δωρεάν μέχρι 10-12 ευρώ δεκάδες επιλογές. Δεν λέω καλό ή κακό, απλά για το τζάμπα απαντώ. Δεν ξέρω με τι καθεστώς δουλεύουν, αν χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει συμφωνία για δωρεάν πιστοποίηση των εγγράφων του gov.gr και ίσως και άλλων.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Αν μπεις στη σελίδα τους τουλάχιστον οι ίδιοι αυτό ισχυρίζονται. Και καθόλου τζάμπα δεν είναι. Για το απλό-απλό πιστοποιητικό S/MIME (αυτό που δίνει τσάμπα η Actalis και έδινε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια η Comodo) χρεώνουν 15 ευρώ/έτος. Μετά το SSL για servers επιπέδου DV το δίνουν 30 ευρώ, ενώ υπάρχουν από δωρεάν μέχρι 10-12 ευρώ δεκάδες επιλογές. Δεν λέω καλό ή κακό, απλά για το τζάμπα απαντώ. Δεν ξέρω με τι καθεστώς δουλεύουν, αν χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει συμφωνία για δωρεάν πιστοποίηση των εγγράφων του gov.gr και ίσως και άλλων.


Τζαμπαντάν τη βγάζει εννοώντας πως δεν πληρώνει το κράτος (το υπουργείο εσωτερικών? το ψηφιακής διακυβέρνησης?) άμεσα για αυτό το κόστος αλλά τα πιστοποιητικά τα 'χρεώνεται' στην ουσία το GUNet, το οποίο έχει φαντάζομαι διάφορους πόρους, αρκετοί εκ των οποίων από ΕΕ.

Τώρα αν στο budget του GUNet υπάρχει ειδικό κονδύλι για τα ψηφιακά πιστοποιητικά των χρηστών και των servers του gov.gr, ή αν το GUNet κάνει εξυπηρέτηση, δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## goku

> Δηλαδή η μόνη Αρχή Πιστοποίησης που έχουμε είναι η HARICA; Πάλι τζαμπανταν τη βγάζει το κράτος...





> Αν μπεις στη σελίδα τους τουλάχιστον οι ίδιοι αυτό ισχυρίζονται. Και καθόλου τζάμπα δεν είναι. Για το απλό-απλό πιστοποιητικό S/MIME (αυτό που δίνει τσάμπα η Actalis και έδινε μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια η Comodo) χρεώνουν 15 ευρώ/έτος. Μετά το SSL για servers επιπέδου DV το δίνουν 30 ευρώ, ενώ υπάρχουν από δωρεάν μέχρι 10-12 ευρώ δεκάδες επιλογές. Δεν λέω καλό ή κακό, απλά για το τζάμπα απαντώ. Δεν ξέρω με τι καθεστώς δουλεύουν, αν χρηματοδοτούνται από το κράτος ενδεχομένως να υπάρχει συμφωνία για δωρεάν πιστοποίηση των εγγράφων του gov.gr και ίσως και άλλων.


Δεν υπάρχει και η ΑΠΕΔ; Εγώ από εκεί έχω βγάλει την δική μου ψηφιακή υπογραφή. Το μόνο που πληρώνεις είναι αν θες να αγοράσεις ένα usb token, αλλά για την υπογραφή αυτή καθεαυτή δεν πληρώνεις τίποτα.

----------


## Symos

> Δηλαδή η μόνη Αρχή Πιστοποίησης που έχουμε είναι η HARICA; Πάλι τζαμπανταν τη βγάζει το κράτος...


Όπως είπε και ο goku, η αρχή πιστοποίησης του ελληνικού δημοσίου είναι η ΑΠΕΔ (Αρχή Πιστοποίησης Ελληνικού Δημοσίου):
https://www.aped.gov.gr/

Απο εκεί εκδίδονται και οι ηλεκτρονικές υπογραφές για τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, αλλά και όποιον άλλον πολίτη τη χρειάζεται.*

Τώρα γιατί στο gov επέλεξαν να υπογράφουν με πιστοποιητικό της harica, δεν ξέρω.

*Κι εγώ από εκεί είχα ηλ. υπογραφή, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που ανανέωσα και είδα πως οι οδηγίες αφορούν ακόμα αναγκαστική χρήση Internet Explorer (!) και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια κουφά, αναγκάστηκα να απευθυνθώ σε ιδιώτη. Την προτελευταία φορά νομίζω τα κατάφερα μέσω ενός VM, την τελευταία φορά όμως δεν δούλεψε. Και επειδή κάθε αποτυχημένη απόπειρα θέλει εκ νέου επίσκεψη στο ΚΕΠ, ε, δεν άντεξα άλλο. Τα'σκασα.

----------


## goku

> Όπως είπε και ο goku, η αρχή πιστοποίησης του ελληνικού δημοσίου είναι η ΑΠΕΔ (Αρχή Πιστοποίησης Ελληνικού Δημοσίου):
> https://www.aped.gov.gr/
> 
> Απο εκεί εκδίδονται και οι ηλεκτρονικές υπογραφές για τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους, αλλά και όποιον άλλον πολίτη τη χρειάζεται.*
> 
> Τώρα γιατί στο gov επέλεξαν να υπογράφουν με πιστοποιητικό της harica, δεν ξέρω.
> 
> *Κι εγώ από εκεί είχα ηλ. υπογραφή, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που ανανέωσα και είδα πως οι οδηγίες αφορούν ακόμα αναγκαστική χρήση Internet Explorer (!) και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια κουφά, αναγκάστηκα να απευθυνθώ σε ιδιώτη. Την προτελευταία φορά νομίζω τα κατάφερα μέσω ενός VM, την τελευταία φορά όμως δεν δούλεψε. Και επειδή κάθε αποτυχημένη απόπειρα θέλει εκ νέου επίσκεψη στο ΚΕΠ, ε, δεν άντεξα άλλο. Τα'σκασα.


Εγώ δούλευα σε δημόσια υπηρεσία με σύμβαση, και είχα σετάρει καμιά 100στή ψηφιακές υπογραφές με usb tokens. Τις ψηφιακές υπογραφές τις σετάραμε μέσω του ΑΠΕΔ. Αυτό για τον Internet Explorer ισχύει, και μάλιστα είναι ακόμη χειρότερο καθώς χρειάζεται την έκδοση 10 που υπάρχει μόνο σε Windows 7. Αυτό αφορά την αρχική εγκατάσταση, το token μετά μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις σε ότι λειτουργικό σύστημα θες, Windows 7, windows 10, ακόμη και σε linux. Θεωρητικά περιμένουμε αναβάθμιση στα συστήματα της ΑΠΕΔ για να δουλεύει και σε νεότερα λειτουργικά συστήματα η αρχική εγκατάσταση αλλά δεν ξέρω πως πάει το πράγμα γιατί έχω καιρό να ασχοληθώ μιας και τελείωσε η σύμβασή μου πριν 3 μήνες, και δεν παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις. Επίσης επίσημα η ΑΠΕΔ δηλώνει ότι για την αρχική εγκατάσταση καλύτερα είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις κανονικό μηχάνημα, σε εικονικό δεν υπάρχει εγγύηση ότι θα δουλέψει, έχει συγκεκριμένη αναφορά για εικονικά μηχανήματα. Για αυτό εγώ είχα έναν παλιό σκληρό δίσκο με Windows 7 και μπούταρα από αυτόν όποτε ήθελα να εγκαταστήσω μια ψηφιακή υπογραφή,

----------


## sdikr

Τα πιστοποιητικά πάντως απο το gov.gr  συνεχίζουν να βγαίνουν με την υπόγραφη μέσω aped.
Σιγά σιγά όμως το αλλάζουν, τουλάχιστον σε δασκάλες κλπ  πλέον η υπογραφή τους δεν είναι μέσω Usb token

Τώρα το πότε θα το αλλάξουν για όλους, δεν το ξέρω αλλά ελπίζω πως θα είναι γρήγορα.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, τελικά το βρήκα. Εκδότης των πιστοποιητικών είναι η Αρχή Πιστοποίησης των Ελληνικών Ακαδημαϊκών και Ερευνητικών Ιδρυμάτων. Η σελίδα είναι η www.harica.gr. Μπορεί να το ελέγξει ο οποιοδήποτε ανοίγοντας κάποιο έγγραφο που έκδωσε από το gov.gr και πάει στις ιδιότητες της ψηφιακής υπογραφής. Προφανώς είναι διαφορετική Αρχή από την ΑΠΕΔ και δεν έχουν τα ίδια πιστοποιητικά. Πηγαίνοντας στην αρχική σελίδα, τέρμα κάτω και αριστερά σε ένα μαύρο πλαίσιο, έχει ένα λινκ που λέει "Οδηγοί". Στο νέο παράθυρο που θα ανοίξει επιλέγουμε το "Μετάβαση σε repository". Στη νέα σελίδα που θα ανοίξει, επιλέγουμε από τις "Κεντρικές Αρχικές Πιστοποίησης" το "Αποθήκευση ως... DER". Τρέχουμε το αρχείο που κατεβάσαμε και επιλέγουμε να κάνουμε import τα πιστοποιητικά. Το δοκίμασα και πλέον η υπογραφή του έγγραφου που έφτιαξα στο gov.gr αναγνωρίζεται ως έγκυρη.


Μόλις έβγαλα μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση και βλέπω τα εξής:



Που είδες τη HARICA σαν αρχή πιστοποίησης;
Το βρήκα, είναι λίγο πιο μέσα. Από ότι βλέπω, η RootCA της HARICA είναι για να πιστοποιεί:
*Digital Signature, Encrypt Keys, Client Authentication, Email Protection, Document Signing*
Ενώ η APED Qualified Timestamping Issuing CA είναι για να πιστοποιεί:
Digital Signature, *Non-Repudiation, TimeStamping*

Άσχετο rant, αλλά ας γίνει κάτι επιτέλους με το gov.gr για εμάς που δεν είμαστε δηλωμένοι στα μητρώα αρρένων (Κύπριος πολίτης γαρ) παρόλο που γεννηθήκαμε εδώ και δεν μπορούμε να εκδώσουμε σχεδόν τίποτα πέραν της υπεύθυνης δήλωσης...εκτός αν πάμε σε ΚΕΠ.
Με το σύστημα του ermis έβγαζα τα πάντα.

----------


## Symos

> Για αυτό εγώ είχα έναν παλιό σκληρό δίσκο με Windows 7 και μπούταρα από αυτόν όποτε ήθελα να εγκαταστήσω μια ψηφιακή υπογραφή,


Ε, επειδή όμως την πρώτη φορά που εξέδωσα το πιστοποιητικό είχαμε 2015 και είχε διάρκεια 5 χρόνια, το 2020 που χρειάστηκε να ασχοληθούμε ξανά δεν μας είχε μείνει κανένα μηχάνημα με Windows 7.

Δοκιμάσαμε από VM και τα καταφέραμε, επειδή όμως για κάποιον λόγο η διάρκεια είχε μειωθεί στο 1 έτος, ήθελε ξανά ανανέωση το 2021. Αυτή τη φορά δεν τα καταφέραμε, οπότε αναγκάστηκα να αγοράσω από την Adacom.

Είναι γελοίο πάντως αυτό, είπαμε να έχουν μείνει λίγο πίσω, αλλά σχεδόν 10 (δέκα!) χρόνια πίσω;;;;
Ο ΙΕ 10 βγήκε το 2012! Πόσα χρόνια μπορεί να δουλεύουν την αναβάθμιση; Ρυθμοί δημοσίου, ΟΚ, αλλά λίγο έλεος.

----------


## goku

> Ε, επειδή όμως την πρώτη φορά που εξέδωσα το πιστοποιητικό είχαμε 2015 και είχε διάρκεια 5 χρόνια, το 2020 που χρειάστηκε να ασχοληθούμε ξανά δεν μας είχε μείνει κανένα μηχάνημα με Windows 7.
> 
> Δοκιμάσαμε από VM και τα καταφέραμε, επειδή όμως για κάποιον λόγο η διάρκεια είχε μειωθεί στο 1 έτος, ήθελε ξανά ανανέωση το 2021. Αυτή τη φορά δεν τα καταφέραμε, οπότε αναγκάστηκα να αγοράσω από την Adacom.
> 
> Είναι γελοίο πάντως αυτό, είπαμε να έχουν μείνει λίγο πίσω, αλλά σχεδόν 10 (δέκα!) χρόνια πίσω;;;;
> Ο ΙΕ 10 βγήκε το 2012! Πόσα χρόνια μπορεί να δουλεύουν την αναβάθμιση; Ρυθμοί δημοσίου, ΟΚ, αλλά λίγο έλεος.


Ούτε εμείς είχαμε κάποιο μηχάνημα με Windows 7 αρχικώς, αλλά βρήκαμε ένα παλιό το οποίο το στήσαμε και το χρησιμοποιούσαμε αποκλειστικά για αυτό το λόγο. Η ΑΠΕΔ λέει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αναβαθμιστούν για να υποστηρίζουν ποιο σύγχρονα λειτουργικά, αλλά το πότε θα γίνει, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως τα πιστοποιητικά της είναι δωρεάν και μπορούν να βγάλουν όλοι, ακόμη και ιδιώτες, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να πληρώνεις σε τρίτες υπηρεσίες. Και επίσης άπαξ και τα εγκαταστήσεις σε κάποιο token μετά δουλεύουν σε όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Τώρα αν είσαι ιδιώτης σίγουρα είναι λίγο παίδεμα να κάθεσαι 1 φορά το έτος να στήνεις μηχάνημα με Windows 7, αλλά αν δουλεύεις σε υπηρεσία (δημόσια ή μη) στην οποία απαιτούν να έχεις token, τότε ας αναλαμβάνουν αυτοί να στο ενημερώνουν κάθε χρόνο.

----------


## sdikr

> Ούτε εμείς είχαμε κάποιο μηχάνημα με Windows 7 αρχικώς, αλλά βρήκαμε ένα παλιό το οποίο το στήσαμε και το χρησιμοποιούσαμε αποκλειστικά για αυτό το λόγο. Η ΑΠΕΔ λέει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αναβαθμιστούν για να υποστηρίζουν ποιο σύγχρονα λειτουργικά, αλλά το πότε θα γίνει, δεν ξέρω. Πάντως τα πιστοποιητικά της είναι δωρεάν και μπορούν να βγάλουν όλοι, ακόμη και ιδιώτες, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να πληρώνεις σε τρίτες υπηρεσίες. Και επίσης άπαξ και τα εγκαταστήσεις σε κάποιο token μετά δουλεύουν σε όλα τα λειτουργικά συστήματα. Τώρα αν είσαι ιδιώτης σίγουρα είναι λίγο παίδεμα να κάθεσαι 1 φορά το έτος να στήνεις μηχάνημα με Windows 7, αλλά αν δουλεύεις σε υπηρεσία (δημόσια ή μη) στην οποία απαιτούν να έχεις token, τότε ας αναλαμβάνουν αυτοί να στο ενημερώνουν κάθε χρόνο.


Πληρώνεις την υπηρεσία για να κάνουν αυτοί την έκδοση του πιστοποιητικού απο την aped μέσω του ερμη, δεν σου πουλάνε πιστοποιητικό

----------


## goku

> Πληρώνεις την υπηρεσία για να κάνουν αυτοί την έκδοση του πιστοποιητικού απο την aped μέσω του ερμη, δεν σου πουλάνε πιστοποιητικό


Ποια υπηρεσία πληρώνεις; Εννοείς τα μαγαζιά που σου πουλάνε το token, και σε χρεώνουν έξτρα για να σου εγκαταστήσουν και το πιστοποιητικό; Γιατί η έκδοση αυτή καθεαυτή του πιστοποιητικού από την ΑΠΕΔ είναι δωρεάν, εκτός αν άλλαξε κάτι πρόσφατα. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει ή δεν έχει την διάθεση/χρόνο να το κάνει μόνος του και θέλει να πληρώσει κάποιον τρίτο για να του το κάνει, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Ποια υπηρεσία πληρώνεις; Εννοείς τα μαγαζιά που σου πουλάνε το token, και σε χρεώνουν έξτρα για να σου εγκαταστήσουν και το πιστοποιητικό; Γιατί η έκδοση αυτή καθεαυτή του πιστοποιητικού από την ΑΠΕΔ είναι δωρεάν, εκτός αν άλλαξε κάτι πρόσφατα. Τώρα αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει ή δεν έχει την διάθεση/χρόνο να το κάνει μόνος του και θέλει να πληρώσει κάποιον τρίτο για να του το κάνει, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα.


Λες δεν βλέπεις λόγο να πληρώνεις τρίτες υπηρεσίες,   τέτοιο πιστοποιήτικο που να γίνεται δεκτό απο το κράτος βγαίνει μόνο μέσω ΑΠΕΔ.
Υπηρεσία είναι το να σου κάνουν την έκδοση απο την adacom πχ μέσω της ΑΠΕΔ καθώς αυτοί έχουν μηχάνημα με 7ρια έτοιμο, τους κάνεις και μια εξουσιοδότηση και το κάνουν αυτοί.

----------


## goku

> Λες δεν βλέπεις λόγο να πληρώνεις τρίτες υπηρεσίες,   τέτοιο πιστοποιήτικο που να γίνεται δεκτό απο το κράτος βγαίνει μόνο μέσω ΑΠΕΔ.
> Υπηρεσία είναι το να σου κάνουν την έκδοση απο την adacom πχ μέσω της ΑΠΕΔ καθώς αυτοί έχουν μηχάνημα με 7ρια έτοιμο, τους κάνεις και μια εξουσιοδότηση και το κάνουν αυτοί.


Ναι, αυτό ακριβώς εννοούσα. Στην ουσία δεν πληρώνεις το πιστοποιητικό της ΑΠΕΔ αυτό καθεαυτό, αλλά κάποιον για σου το εκδώσει για σένα (είτε είναι η Adacom είτε κάποιος άλλος), δηλαδή πληρώνεις το κόπο που θα κάνει κάποιος για να κάνει την διαδικασία για σένα. Απλώς το είπα με την λογική ότι δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να πληρώσεις κάποια τρίτη υπηρεσία (εφόσον είναι εφικτό), πχ εγώ στην δημόσια υπηρεσία που δούλευα μέχρι πρόσφατα στο τμήμα της μηχανογράφησης, το βγάζαμε εμείς για τους υπαλλήλους, προφανώς χωρίς να μας πληρώνουν, οπότε δεν χρειάζονταν να πάνε σε κάποια υπηρεσία ή κατάστημα και να πληρώσουν.

----------


## Symos

Δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέτε.

Το πιστοποιητικό που αγόρασα έχει εκδοθεί από την Adacom, όχι από την ΑΠΕΔ. Πλήρωσα για την αγορά του πιστοποιητικού, όχι για να μου κάνουν την εγκατάσταση του πιστοποιητικού της ΑΠΕΔ.

Αποδεκτό επίσης είναι, καθώς υπάρχει λίστα από την ΕΕΤΤ με εγκεγκριμένους παρόχους για αυτόν τον σκοπό:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...Providers.html

Τώρα για το αν θα μπορούσα να το εκδώσω δωρεάν από την ΑΠΕΔ, ξαναλέω: Το έκανα 2 φορές. Την 3η απέτυχε και *έπρεπε να πάω ξανά στο ΚΕΠ* καθώς στον Ερμή έδειχνε πως η εγκατάσταση είχε γίνει. Οπότε έπρεπε να πάω να κάνω νέα αίτηση και φυσικά χωρίς να ξέρω πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να το κάνω ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να τα καταφέρω. 

Να σημειωθεί πως είχα πάει ήδη 2 φορές στο ΚΕΠ γιατί έχουν και μια ηλίθια διαδικασία για την ανανέωση που επίσης είναι άλλα αντ'άλλων (άλλα λέει η ΑΠΕΔ να κάνεις, άλλα λέει το ΚΕΠ).*

Ε, πόσο χρόνο να διαθέσω για να βγάλω ένα κωλο-πιστοποιητικό; Δεν δουλεύω σε δημόσια υπηρεσία για να το κάνει άλλος για μένα, για τη δική μου εταιρεία το θέλω.

Υ.Γ. Αν παρ'όλα αυτά ξέρετε κάποιον τεχνικό/κατάστημα που αναλαμβάνει να κάνει την εγκατάσταση, πείτε το. Ίσως να είναι πιο οικονομική αυτή η λύση απ'ότι η αγορά του πιστοποιητικού από την Adacom.

* Α, και λόγω covid η κάθε επίσκεψη στο ΚΕΠ ήθελε ραντεβού!

----------


## ariadgr

> τέτοιο πιστοποιήτικο που να γίνεται δεκτό απο το κράτος βγαίνει μόνο μέσω ΑΠΕΔ.


Δεν ισχύει.
όπως αναφέρθηκε:
υπάρχει λίστα από την ΕΕΤΤ με εγκεγκριμένους παρόχους για αυτόν τον σκοπό:
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...Providers.html

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν είναι έτσι όπως τα λέτε.
> 
> Το πιστοποιητικό που αγόρασα έχει εκδοθεί από την Adacom, όχι από την ΑΠΕΔ. Πλήρωσα για την αγορά του πιστοποιητικού, όχι για να μου κάνουν την εγκατάσταση του πιστοποιητικού της ΑΠΕΔ.
> 
> Αποδεκτό επίσης είναι, καθώς υπάρχει λίστα από την ΕΕΤΤ με εγκεγκριμένους παρόχους για αυτόν τον σκοπό:
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...Providers.html
> 
> Τώρα για το αν θα μπορούσα να το εκδώσω δωρεάν από την ΑΠΕΔ, ξαναλέω: Το έκανα 2 φορές. Την 3η απέτυχε και *έπρεπε να πάω ξανά στο ΚΕΠ* καθώς στον Ερμή έδειχνε πως η εγκατάσταση είχε γίνει. Οπότε έπρεπε να πάω να κάνω νέα αίτηση και φυσικά χωρίς να ξέρω πόσες φορές θα χρειαστεί να το κάνω ξανά και ξανά μέχρι να τα καταφέρω. 
> 
> ...


Τι να πω μέχρι τώρα την adacom την ήξερα για παροχή  usb token,  μάλιστα έχω αγοράσει αρκετά για πελάτες, δεν ήξερα οτι παρέχει και πιστοποιητικά.
Εγώ αναφερόμουν σε παροχή υπηρεσίας που κάνει κάποιος την διαδικασία για τις υπογραφές μέσω ΑΠΕΔ, παράδειγμα πχ η OTIS που έχει αναλάβει συμβολαιογράφους, δικηγόρους και άλλες επαγγελματικές ομάδες.

- - - Updated - - -

Και το γνήσιο της υπογραφής μέσω gov και κινητού

https://www.voria.gr/article/pos-i-p...to-kinito-tous

----------


## euri

> Και το γνήσιο της υπογραφής μέσω gov και κινητού
> 
> https://www.voria.gr/article/pos-i-p...to-kinito-tous


Πολύ καλό, αυτό είναι πραγματικά σωτήριο για πολύ κόσμο.  Τώρα μένει να δούμε ποιοι θα αρχίσουν να νιαουρίζουν ότι δεν μπορούν να δεχθούν το έγγραφο επειδή δεν έχει βεβαίωση γνησίου υπογραφής με σφραγίδα και μελάνι.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Πολύ καλό, αυτό είναι πραγματικά σωτήριο για πολύ κόσμο.  Τώρα μένει να δούμε ποιοι θα αρχίσουν να νιαουρίζουν ότι δεν μπορούν να δεχθούν το έγγραφο επειδή δεν έχει βεβαίωση γνησίου υπογραφής με σφραγίδα και μελάνι.


Αν φροντίζει το υπουργείο να ενημερώσει πρώτα το προσωπικό και μετά τα ΜΜΕ, θα κάνουν όλοι μόκο.

----------


## pankostas

Μέσω του docs.gov.gr η βεβαίωση του γνησίου υπογραφής για όλα τα ιδιωτικά έγγραφα - Υπηρεσίες «Ψηφιακή Βεβαίωση Εγγράφου και «Ψηφιακή Βεβαίωση Ιδιωτικού Συμφωνητικού

https://www.lawspot.gr/nomika-nea/me...nation=upgrade

Πολύ καλό αυτό, ειδικά για όσους ασχολούνται με ιδιωτικά συμφωνητικά, δικηγόροι,  μηχανικοί κτλ., δεν θα χρειάζεται να τρέχουν σε ΚΕΠ και αστυνομία!

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην βγουν οι γνωστοί και πουν ότι εκθειάζουμε τον Πιερρακάκη. 
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει ποιος το έχει κάνει, το θέμα είναι ότι είναι μια ακόμα διευκόλυνση για πολλούς από εμάς!

----------


## Sovjohn

Κι όμως - καλά θα κάνουμε να εκθειάζουμε τον Πιερρακάκη και τα στελέχη του υπουργείου. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι σαφές ότι ένας κούκος δε φέρνει την άνοιξη, πλην όμως, μετά το 2000 υπήρξαν πολλά υπουργεία, γενικές γραμματείες, υπηρεσίες κτλ που θεωρητικά προσπάθησαν να βελτιώσουν τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες.

Συνήθως, αποτύγχαναν. Δεν σχολιάζω καν το ότι για να είσαι π.χ. πιστοποιημένος χρήστης του ΕΡΜΗ έπρεπε αν θυμάμαι καλά να ενεργοποιηθείς...σε ΚΕΠ.

Και ξαφνικά, σε ούτε 2 χρόνια, από εκεί που είμασταν κοντά στο μηδέν (σκεφτείτε τι γινόταν ψηφιακά όντως το 2019: Το GSIS/Taxisnet με τα πολλά προβλήματα που είχε...ο ΕΡΜΗΣ...και ορισμένα πράγματα που είχε κάνει η ΗΔΙΚΑ στον τομέα online αιτήσεων. Αυτά. The end.) έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω για το τάδε πράγμα που πλέον γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά.

Ειδικότερα η υπεύθυνη δήλωση, εξουσιοδότηση, και τώρα το γνήσιο υπογραφής, είναι πράγματα που νομίζω αφορούσαν όλο μα όλο τον ενήλικο πληθυσμό της χώρας. 

Πολλά μπράβο για την αποτελεσματικότητα και την ταχύτητα. Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν όλα αυτά να είναι "σε πιλοτικό στάδιο", να αφορούν λίγους ή/και να μη λειτουργούν καθόλου σωστά. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει η καλή δουλειά στο εν λόγω υπουργείο και να μακροημερεύσουν οι βελτιώσεις σε αυτούς τους τομείς!

----------


## pankostas

> Κι όμως - καλά θα κάνουμε να εκθειάζουμε τον Πιερρακάκη και τα στελέχη του υπουργείου. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι σαφές ότι ένας κούκος δε φέρνει την άνοιξη, πλην όμως, μετά το 2000 υπήρξαν πολλά υπουργεία, γενικές γραμματείες, υπηρεσίες κτλ που θεωρητικά προσπάθησαν να βελτιώσουν τις ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες.
> 
> Συνήθως, αποτύγχαναν. Δεν σχολιάζω καν το ότι για να είσαι π.χ. πιστοποιημένος χρήστης του ΕΡΜΗ έπρεπε αν θυμάμαι καλά να ενεργοποιηθείς...σε ΚΕΠ.
> 
> Και ξαφνικά, σε ούτε 2 χρόνια, από εκεί που είμασταν κοντά στο μηδέν (σκεφτείτε τι γινόταν ψηφιακά όντως το 2019: Το GSIS/Taxisnet με τα πολλά προβλήματα που είχε...ο ΕΡΜΗΣ...και ορισμένα πράγματα που είχε κάνει η ΗΔΙΚΑ στον τομέα online αιτήσεων. Αυτά. The end.) έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω για το τάδε πράγμα που πλέον γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά.
> 
> Ειδικότερα η υπεύθυνη δήλωση, εξουσιοδότηση, και τώρα το γνήσιο υπογραφής, είναι πράγματα που νομίζω αφορούσαν όλο μα όλο τον ενήλικο πληθυσμό της χώρας. 
> 
> Πολλά μπράβο για την αποτελεσματικότητα και την ταχύτητα. Κάλλιστα θα μπορούσαν όλα αυτά να είναι "σε πιλοτικό στάδιο", να αφορούν λίγους ή/και να μη λειτουργούν καθόλου σωστά. Ελπίζω να συνεχίσει η καλή δουλειά στο εν λόγω υπουργείο και να μακροημερεύσουν οι βελτιώσεις σε αυτούς τους τομείς!


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά σε προηγούμενο ποστ που είχαμε γράψει θετικά σχόλια για κάποιες ψηφιακές ευκολίες έπεσαν να μας φάνε 1-2 μέλη, και καλά ότι υποστηρίζουμε την κυβέρνηση και από τεχνολογικό φόρουμ κατέληξε πολιτικό. Κάποιοι δυστυχώς βάζουν τα πολιτικά πιστεύω πάνω από όλα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, αλλά σε προηγούμενο ποστ που είχαμε γράψει θετικά σχόλια για κάποιες ψηφιακές ευκολίες έπεσαν να μας φάνε 1-2 μέλη, και καλά ότι υποστηρίζουμε την κυβέρνηση και από τεχνολογικό φόρουμ κατέληξε πολιτικό. Κάποιοι δυστυχώς βάζουν τα πολιτικά πιστεύω πάνω από όλα.


Εδώ υπάρχει κόσμος που πιστεύει στο ψέκασμα, στα πολιτικά θα κολλούσε; Απλά συνεχίζεις και δεν ασχολείσαι περαιτέρω.

----------


## thourios

Θέλω βεβαιώσεις ενσήμων. Όχι προς χρήση ΑΣΕΠ αλλά βεβαίωση ότι έχω πχ 30000 έτοιμα.
Πράγματι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα πηγαίνοντας στο site του EFKA Ατομικός Λογαριασμός μπορώ να κάνω εκτύπωση.

Στο κάτω μέρος της εκτύπωσης  όμως γράφει Ο ατομικός λογαριασμός παρέχεται για ενημέρωσή σας. Δεν επιδέχεται υπογραφής και σφραγίδας καθόσον δεν αποτελεί βεβαίωση.
Ένας εκεί που δουλεύω δημόσια υπηρεσία δεν το δέχεται γιατί λέει είναι ανεπίσημο. 

Θα μου πείτε  στο δημόσιο εργάζομαι (Είμαι σε μια σύμβαση) με φάγανε κιόλας ότι έχω και μέσον που δεν ισχύει.  :Smile:   :Smile:  
Τα θέλω αυτά για να υπολογιστεί σωστά η κανονική μου άδεια. Αν δεν τους αποδείξω τα ένσημα είναι σαν να εργάζομαι για πρώτη φορά και θα μου κόψουν μέρες.  Προϋπόθεση για να με προσλάβουν ήταν να έχεις συγκεκριμένη προυηπηρεσία το οποίο και τους το είχα αποδείξει κατά την πρόσληωη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ.

Τώρα ζητάνε τα έγγραφα ξανά από την αρχή. Θα πάρω το 1555 έτσι για πλάκα.

----------


## YAziDis

> Θέλω βεβαιώσεις ενσήμων. Όχι προς χρήση ΑΣΕΠ αλλά βεβαίωση ότι έχω πχ 30000 έτοιμα.
> Πράγματι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα πηγαίνοντας στο site του EFKA Ατομικός Λογαριασμός μπορώ να κάνω εκτύπωση.
> 
> Στο κάτω μέρος της εκτύπωσης  όμως γράφει Ο ατομικός λογαριασμός παρέχεται για ενημέρωσή σας. Δεν επιδέχεται υπογραφής και σφραγίδας καθόσον δεν αποτελεί βεβαίωση.
> Ένας εκεί που δουλεύω δημόσια υπηρεσία δεν το δέχεται γιατί λέει είναι ανεπίσημο. 
> 
> Θα μου πείτε  στο δημόσιο εργάζομαι (Είμαι σε μια σύμβαση) με φάγανε κιόλας ότι έχω και μέσον που δεν ισχύει.   
> Τα θέλω αυτά για να υπολογιστεί σωστά η κανονική μου άδεια. Αν δεν τους αποδείξω τα ένσημα είναι σαν να εργάζομαι για πρώτη φορά και θα μου κόψουν μέρες.  Προϋπόθεση για να με προσλάβουν ήταν να έχεις συγκεκριμένη προυηπηρεσία το οποίο και τους το είχα αποδείξει κατά την πρόσληωη μέσω ΑΣΕΠ.
> 
> Τώρα ζητάνε τα έγγραφα ξανά από την αρχή. Θα πάρω το 1555 έτσι για πλάκα.


Κλείσε ένα ραντεβού, ή πέρασε από τον εφκα της περιοχής σου. Συνήθως αυτές οι υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν πλέον πολύ κόσμο, και κάνε τη δουλειά σου. Αν είναι να περιμένεις στο 1555, θα απαντήσουν όταν θα ναι να βγεις στη σύνταξη  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Κλείσε ένα ραντεβού, ή πέρασε από τον εφκα της περιοχής σου. Συνήθως αυτές οι υπηρεσίες δεν έχουν πλέον πολύ κόσμο, και κάνε τη δουλειά σου. Αν είναι να περιμένεις στο 1555, θα απαντήσουν όταν θα ναι να βγεις στη σύνταξη


το 1555 δεν απαντάει;

----------


## YAziDis

Ο Χατζηδάκις δεν ήταν που έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και δεν το σήκωνε κανείς; Άσε που νομίζω ότι χρεώνεται και ολας!

----------


## sdikr

> Ο Χατζηδάκις δεν ήταν που έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο και δεν το σήκωνε κανείς; Άσε που νομίζω ότι χρεώνεται και ολας!


Δεν νομίζω πως μιλούσανε για το 1555, αλλά για τα παλιά τηλέφωνα του ΕΦΚΑ

----------


## thourios

Δεν χρεώνεται το τηλεφώνημα.  Έκλεισα ραντεβού για προ του 2002 καταμέτρηση. Αν και έχω μια παλαιότερη γραμμένη με το χέρι και με σφραγίδα σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες μου κάνουν νούμερα όταν την πάω.. Στο 1555 μου είπαν για ραντεβού το οποίο και έκανα.. Πρέπει να μπει ένα τέλος σε αυτό το μπάχαλο. Η φάση είναι ότι τα έγγραφα που εκτυπώνεις από τον Ατομικό Μητρώο δεν έχουν ισχύει αν το διαβάσεις προσεκτικά. Αν σας πω που ακριβώς στο δημόσιο εργάζομαι θα θεωρηθεί ανέκδοτο. Ίσως γίνεται μια προσπάθεια προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα ευδοκιμήσει.
Όπως παλιά με τα ΚΕΠ που είχε γίνει ντόρος και τώρα αποτελούν καθημερινότητα.
Η ίδια υπηρεσία μου έχει ζητήσει τα ίδια χαρτιά 3 φορές. Μία για το μισθολογικό κλιμάκιο, μία για την άδεια, μία για την πρόσληψη.

----------


## YAziDis

Τι να σου πω.. Ας δοκιμάσει ο άνθρωπος. Εγώ όταν το χρειάστηκα πέρσι τέτοια εποχή δε μπόρεσα να βγάλω άκρη και αναγκάστηκα να πάω από το τοπικό μου υποκατάστημα (όπου και εκεί δήλωσαν αναρμόδιοι και με παρέπεμψαν στην Αθήνα  :Thumb down: )

----------


## thourios

Το υποτίθεται ραντεβού που έκλεισα στον ΕΦΚΑ δεν είναι αυτοματοποιημένο. Δηλώνεις ότι θες ραντεβού και κάποια στιγμή σε παίρνουν πίσω τηλέφωνο και το κανονίζουν ή όχι.Δεν είναι σαν το εμβόλιο που σου καθορίζει ημέρα και ώρα. 
Ζητάς απλά ραντεβού και βλέπουμε.

----------


## marvelx

Ξερει κανενας μηπως,
αν εχει καταργηθει η αναγκη αυτοπροσωπης παρουσιας, 
για αποδοση νεου αφμ σε ανηλικο;

Βρισκω διαφορα λινκ για myaade live/gov.gr, αλλα δεν ξερω αν οντως μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα ηλεκτρονικα.

----------


## 8anos

> Ξερει κανενας μηπως,
> αν εχει καταργηθει η αναγκη αυτοπροσωπης παρουσιας, 
> για αποδοση νεου αφμ σε ανηλικο;
> 
> Βρισκω διαφορα λινκ για myaade live/gov.gr, αλλα δεν ξερω αν οντως μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα ηλεκτρονικα.


Εδώ γράφει όλη την διαδικασία και έχει παραπομπες σε όλες τις σχετικές διατάξεις.

https://www.aade.gr/apodosi-afm-kai-...opoymyaadelive


*Spoiler:*





Είναι πλήρως εμβολιασμενος;  :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

*Πιερρακάκης: Δίπλωμα οδήγησης, βιβλιάριο υγείας και ταυτότητα μέσω κινητού*

https://www.cnn.gr/politiki/story/29...a-meso-kinitoy

----------


## thourios

> *Πιερρακάκης: Δίπλωμα οδήγησης, βιβλιάριο υγείας και ταυτότητα μέσω κινητού*
> 
> https://www.cnn.gr/politiki/story/29...a-meso-kinitoy


Πάντως έχω δώσει όλα τα έγγραφα παράβολα στο ΚΕΠ για ανανέωση διπλώματος εδώ και τέσσερις μήνες και ακόμα να βγει το καινούργιο. (Επαγγελματικό). Κυκλοφορώ με μια φωτοτυπία από το ΚΕΠ.
Μάλιστα όταν πήγα για την ανανέωση μου είπαν ότι λόγω covid-19 πήραν παράταση τα διπλώματα ενώ το πρωί μου είχαν πει άλλη και πήγα στους γιατρούς. Ευτυχώς μετά δέχθηκαν τις βεβαιώσεις γιατί θα μπορούσαν να πουν θέλουμε φρέσκες και ότι δεν ισχύουν. 
Καλό είναι αυτό με το Wallet αλλά να κόψουν και την χρέωση 30 ευρώ κόστος λέει του εντύπου διπλώματος

----------


## jap

Πολύ πρωτοποριακό αυτό αν το κάνει, γίνεται άραγε σε άλλο κράτος; Θα κυκλοφορούμε όλοι με ένα powerbank μην ξεμείνει το κινητό από μπαταρία.

----------


## gcf

> Πολύ πρωτοποριακό αυτό αν το κάνει, γίνεται άραγε σε άλλο κράτος; Θα κυκλοφορούμε όλοι με ένα powerbank μην ξεμείνει το κινητό από μπαταρία.


Μεξικό, πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ, νομίζω Καναδάς και Δανία.

----------


## euri

Φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω...) ότι θα είναι εναλλακτικός τρόπος, παράλληλα με την υλική μορφή των εγγράφων. Αλλιώς θα είναι λίγο προβληματικό (μπαταρία, βλάβη, ...)

----------


## tsigarid

> Φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω...) ότι θα είναι εναλλακτικός τρόπος, παράλληλα με την υλική μορφή των εγγράφων. Αλλιώς θα είναι λίγο προβληματικό (μπαταρία, βλάβη, ...)


Σε οτιδήποτε έχω ηλεκτρονικά στο κινητό μου (στις ΗΠΑ) αναφέρουν οι όροι ότι είναι ευθύνη μου να έχει μπαταρία το κινητό για να το δείξω όποτε χρειαστεί, αλλιώς θα υποστώ τις συνέπειες. Τίμιο είναι πιστεύω. Στο αυτοκίνητο δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα πάντως, καθώς μπορείς να φορτίσεις το κινητό. 




> Μεξικό, πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ, νομίζω Καναδάς και Δανία.


Δεν ήξερα ότι κάποιες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ έχουν ψηφιακό δίπλωμα, στη Νέα Υόρκη απ' όσο ξέρω δεν γίνεται, και θεωρείται πρωτοποριακή πολιτεία σε ψηφιοποιήσεις. Ξέρεις σε ποιες γίνεται;

----------


## Verde

> Σε οτιδήποτε έχω ηλεκτρονικά στο κινητό μου (στις ΗΠΑ) αναφέρουν οι όροι ότι είναι ευθύνη μου να έχει μπαταρία το κινητό για να το δείξω όποτε χρειαστεί, αλλιώς θα υποστώ τις συνέπειες. Τίμιο είναι πιστεύω. Στο αυτοκίνητο δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει θέμα πάντως, καθώς μπορείς να φορτίσεις το κινητό. 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ήξερα ότι κάποιες πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ έχουν ψηφιακό δίπλωμα, στη Νέα Υόρκη απ' όσο ξέρω δεν γίνεται, και θεωρείται πρωτοποριακή πολιτεία σε ψηφιοποιήσεις. Ξέρεις σε ποιες γίνεται;


Πραγματικά έχω απορία τι γίνεται σε περιπτώσεις πχ μπαταριας, βλάβης αν όλα ειναι ψηφιακά.
Η για να το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα πχ βρίσκεις έναν άνθρωπο αναίσθητο στο δρόμο η σε τροχαίο... δεν θα ξέρεις ποιος είναι

Επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουμε τη συνήθεια να μην κουβαλάμε πάντα το κινητό μαζί μας για διάφορους λόγους.

Καλα τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά δεν μπορει να είναι όλα μόνο εκεί.
Ειναι εντελως διαφορετικό να ειναι ΚΑΙ ηλεκτρονικά και άλλο να είναι ΜΟΝΟ ηλεκτρονικά. Τι 1ο σενάριο ειναι το ιδανικό  Το 2ο σενάριο έχει τους ίδιους περιορισμους και προβλήματα που έχει μόνο το hardcopy απλά είναι από την ανάποδη!

----------


## tsigarid

> Επίσης πολλοί άνθρωποι έχουμε τη συνήθεια να μην κουβαλάμε πάντα το κινητό μαζί μας για διάφορους λόγους.


Πολλοί; Ελάχιστοι εννοείς. Ποιος βγαίνει πλέον από το σπίτι του χωρίς το κινητό του, συνειδητά; Δεν μιλάω για αυτούς που το ξέχασαν και βαρέθηκαν να γυρίσουν.

----------


## Zus

Και όσοι δεν έχουν smartphone τι θα κάνουν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και όσοι δεν έχουν smartphone τι θα κάνουν.


Θα κουβαλάνε τα κλασικά.

----------


## sdikr

Οι πιθανότητες να έχει κάποιος πάνω του το τηλέφωνο και να μην έχει ταυτότητα ειδικά στους εως 45  είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη πάντως απο το να έχει μαζί του ταυτότητα παλιου τύπου.
Όπως και να έχει όμως, όπως και με το πιστοποιητικό,  μπορείς να το έχεις και σε ψηφιακή και σε χάρτινη μορφή

----------


## goku

> Η για να το πάω ακόμα παραπέρα πχ βρίσκεις έναν άνθρωπο αναίσθητο στο δρόμο η σε τροχαίο... δεν θα ξέρεις ποιος είναι


Δηλαδή αν εσύ βρεις κάποιον αναίσθητο στον δρόμο, το πρώτο που θα σε νοιάξει είναι να μάθεις ποιος είναι; Και όχι να καλέσεις ασθενοφόρο για να έρθει να τον μαζέψει;

----------


## tsigarid

> Θα κουβαλάνε τα κλασικά.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Ούτε καταργούνται τα κλασικά, ούτε γίνεται υποχρεωτική η χρήση των ηλεκτρονικών, για όσους δεν θέλουν να τα βάλουν στο smartphone τους.

----------


## BlueChris

Καλά όλα τα παιδιά, αυτές τις ρημαδες τις νέες ταυτότητες που τις έχουν παγώσει 2 χρόνια τώρα, θα τις προχωρήσουν ποτέ? 
Καλά τα egov κλπ αλλά έχουμε πήξει στις πλαστές και στις κομπίνες με τις παλιές.

----------


## sdikr

> Καλά όλα τα παιδιά, αυτές τις ρημαδες τις νέες ταυτότητες που τις έχουν παγώσει 2 χρόνια τώρα, θα τις προχωρήσουν ποτέ? 
> Καλά τα egov κλπ αλλά έχουμε πήξει στις πλαστές και στις κομπίνες με τις παλιές.


Θέλω να πιστεύω πως μας το ετοιμάζει έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να πάμε απο το ΑΤ  και να γίνεται η έκδοση μέσω Gov.gr και αποστολή στο σπίτι.

Δεν ξέρω αν είχες κάνει πρόσφατα  επικαιροποιηση στοιχείων σε κάποια τράπεζα,  είχε την φώτο που έχω καταθέσει στο ΑΤ πριν απο 10 χρόνια που έβγαλα νέα ταυτότητα,  όποτε κάτι κάνουν.

----------


## KostakisK

> Θέλω να πιστεύω πως μας το ετοιμάζει έτσι ώστε να μην χρειαστεί να πάμε απο το ΑΤ  και να γίνεται η έκδοση μέσω Gov.gr και αποστολή στο σπίτι.
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν είχες κάνει πρόσφατα  επικαιροποιηση στοιχείων σε κάποια τράπεζα,  είχε την φώτο που έχω καταθέσει στο ΑΤ πριν απο 10 χρόνια που έβγαλα νέα ταυτότητα,  όποτε κάτι κάνουν.


Συγνώμη από άποψη ασφάλειας, είναι λογικό να σου στείλει την ταυτότητα με ταχυδρομείο? Δεν μιλάμε για απλή πιστωτική

----------


## tsigarid

> Συγνώμη από άποψη ασφάλειας, είναι λογικό να σου στείλει την ταυτότητα με ταχυδρομείο? Δεν μιλάμε για απλή πιστωτική


Συστημένο με tracking number δεν έχει θέμα. Οι ΗΠΑ δεν έχουν ταυτότητα, χρησιμοποιούν την άδεια οδήγησης αντί για ταυτότητα, και στη στέλνουν στο σπίτι με γράμμα.

----------


## esertas

Μπα, εδώ έκανα μόνος μου αλλαγή διπλώματος οδήγησης και πρέπει να πάω από εκεί να το παραλάβω και να παραδώσω το παλιό όταν είναι έτοιμο. Ούτε το δίπλωμα δεν στέλνουν.

----------


## jap

> Μπα, εδώ έκανα μόνος μου αλλαγή διπλώματος οδήγησης και πρέπει να πάω από εκεί να το παραλάβω και να παραδώσω το παλιό όταν είναι έτοιμο. Ούτε το δίπλωμα δεν στέλνουν.


Για πες. Θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ τη διαδικασία και έχω την απορία. ΟΚ για την παραλαβή, το λέει, για τις φωτογραφίες απλά έστειλες μια ψηφιακή και τη δέχτηκαν; Γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο να ελέγξουν ότι είσαι εσύ μόνο στην τελική φάση που θα παραλάβεις το νέο δίπλωμα.

----------


## Zus

> Θα κουβαλάνε τα κλασικά.


Το λέω επειδή αναφέρθηκε κάτι για μόνο ψηφιακά. Προφανώς και θα το κουβαλάω κι εγώ μαζί μου, στο πορτοφόλι. Τουλάχιστον ταυτότητα, δίπλωμα. Και ας υπάρχουν και ψηφιακά, καλό είναι.

----------


## esertas

> Για πες. Θέλω να κάνω κι εγώ τη διαδικασία και έχω την απορία. ΟΚ για την παραλαβή, το λέει, για τις φωτογραφίες απλά έστειλες μια ψηφιακή και τη δέχτηκαν; Γιατί μου φαίνεται περίεργο να ελέγξουν ότι είσαι εσύ μόνο στην τελική φάση που θα παραλάβεις το νέο δίπλωμα.


Πρώτα γίνεται ταυτοποίηση ατόμου και ενημέρωση στοιχείων και σου έρχεται απάντηση ότι έγινε και τώρα μπορείς να προχωρήσεις σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα. Φωτογραφία, υπογραφή, παράβολο.

----------


## Catchphrase

> Το λέω επειδή αναφέρθηκε κάτι για μόνο ψηφιακά. *Προφανώς και θα το κουβαλάω κι εγώ μαζί μου, στο πορτοφόλι*. Τουλάχιστον ταυτότητα, δίπλωμα. Και ας υπάρχουν και ψηφιακά, καλό είναι.


Αυτό ακριβώς νομίζω προσπαθεί να γλυτώσει. Να μην χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς πορτοφόλι, το οποίο μπορεί να το ξεχάσεις/χάσεις/κλέψουν.

----------


## Zus

> Αυτό ακριβώς νομίζω προσπαθεί να γλυτώσει. Να μην χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς πορτοφόλι, το οποίο μπορεί να το ξεχάσεις/χάσεις/κλέψουν.


Γιατί το κινητό δεν μπορεί να το ξεχάσεις/χάσεις/κλέψουν? Καλώς να γίνει αλλά μην τρελαθούμε τελείως  :Wink:

----------


## tsigarid

> Αυτό ακριβώς νομίζω προσπαθεί να γλυτώσει. Να μην χρειάζεται να κουβαλάς πορτοφόλι, το οποίο μπορεί να το ξεχάσεις/χάσεις/κλέψουν.


Μόνο η ευκολία αλλάζει. Το κινητό είναι πανεύκολο να το βγάλεις από την τσέπη και μπορείς να το κάνεις με ένα χέρι (οπότε στο άλλο κουβαλάς πχ τα ψώνια σου), για οποιοδήποτε χαρτί χρειάζεται δύο χέρια και άνοιξε πορτοφόλι, βρες το χαρτί μέσα στο χαμό, βάλε το πάλι πίσω... Θυμάμαι με αποτροπιασμό την εποχή που έπρεπε να βγάζω την πιστωτική κάρτα για να πληρώσω, τώρα με το κινητό όλα γίνονται σε δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## Mr Arkadin

Το κινητό και να στο κλέψουν τι θα το κάνουν, ένα άχρηστο κουτί είναι. Τα έγγραφά μου απο την άλλη δεν θα ήθελα κλαπούν. Επίσης σε τι είδους πορτοφόλι χωράει η Ελληνική ταυτότητα, μόνο μπελάς είναι στο σημερινό της σχήμα. 

Το θέμα είναι να κουβαλάς όσο λιγότερα γίνεται, ένα κινητο, 1-2 κάρτες για backup και τέλος.

----------


## BlueChris

> Το κινητό και να στο κλέψουν τι θα το κάνουν, ένα άχρηστο κουτί είναι. Τα έγγραφά μου απο την άλλη δεν θα ήθελα κλαπούν. Επίσης σε τι είδους πορτοφόλι χωράει η Ελληνική ταυτότητα, μόνο μπελάς είναι στο σημερινό της σχήμα. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι να κουβαλάς όσο λιγότερα γίνεται, ένα κινητο, 1-2 κάρτες για backup και τέλος.


Κινητό και δάχτυλο θα κλέβουν  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Κινητό και δάχτυλο θα κλέβουν


Καλά σίγουρα γίνεται αυτό, για αυτό κάποια κινητά σου ζητάνε να βάλεις τον κωδικό σου ανα ταχτά διαστήματα αντί να δέχονται μόνο το fingerprint.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι πιο ασφαλές απο το να σου πάρουν το πορτοφόλι

----------


## Catchphrase

> Γιατί το κινητό δεν μπορεί να το ξεχάσεις/χάσεις/κλέψουν? Καλώς να γίνει αλλά μην τρελαθούμε τελείως


Νομίζω στις μέρες μας είναι πιο πιθανό κάποιος να ξεχάσει το πορτοφόλι του παρά το κινητό του.




> Μόνο η ευκολία αλλάζει. Το κινητό είναι πανεύκολο να το βγάλεις από την τσέπη και μπορείς να το κάνεις με ένα χέρι (οπότε στο άλλο κουβαλάς πχ τα ψώνια σου), για οποιοδήποτε χαρτί χρειάζεται δύο χέρια και άνοιξε πορτοφόλι, βρες το χαρτί μέσα στο χαμό, βάλε το πάλι πίσω... Θυμάμαι με αποτροπιασμό την εποχή που έπρεπε να βγάζω την πιστωτική κάρτα για να πληρώσω, τώρα με το κινητό όλα γίνονται σε δευτερόλεπτα.


Ακριβώς!!!!




> *Το κινητό και να στο κλέψουν τι θα το κάνουν, ένα άχρηστο κουτί είναι. Τα έγγραφά μου απο την άλλη δεν θα ήθελα κλαπούν.* Επίσης σε τι είδους πορτοφόλι χωράει η Ελληνική ταυτότητα, μόνο μπελάς είναι στο σημερινό της σχήμα. 
> 
> Το θέμα είναι να κουβαλάς όσο λιγότερα γίνεται, ένα κινητο, 1-2 κάρτες για backup και τέλος.


Σκέψου το τρέξιμο και την αγωνία για την έκδοση καρτών/διπλώματος/ταυτότητας (που θα πρέπει να ανανεώσεις με τα καινούρια τις υπηρεσίες/οργανισμούς που τα έχεις κοινοποιήσει). Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει για κάποιον που του έκλεψαν το κινητό και έκαναν χρήση των καρτών που είχε περασμένες.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομίζω στις μέρες μας είναι πιο πιθανό κάποιος να ξεχάσει το πορτοφόλι του παρά το κινητό του.
> 
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Σκέψου το τρέξιμο και την αγωνία για την έκδοση καρτών/διπλώματος/ταυτότητας (που θα πρέπει να ανανεώσεις με τα καινούρια τις υπηρεσίες/οργανισμούς που τα έχεις κοινοποιήσει). Προσωπικά δεν έχω ακούσει για κάποιον που του έκλεψαν το κινητό και έκαναν χρήση των καρτών που είχε περασμένες.


Και δεν είναι καν οι κάρτες περασμένες στο κινητό,  κάθε φόρα που προσθέτεις μια δίνεται νέος αριθμός στην ψηφιακή κάρτα, η ακύρωση τους είναι ακόμα πιο εύκολη δηλαδή.

----------


## Verde

> Δηλαδή αν εσύ βρεις κάποιον αναίσθητο στον δρόμο, το πρώτο που θα σε νοιάξει είναι να μάθεις ποιος είναι; Και όχι να καλέσεις ασθενοφόρο για να έρθει να τον μαζέψει;


Προφανώς και αναφέρομαι σε Αστυνομια, Πυροσβεστική, ΕΚΑΒ κλπ
Πως θα εξακριβωσουν τα στοιχεία ενός ανθρώπου χωρίς χαρτιά με κλειδωμένο ή με σπασμένο κινητό??

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολλοί; Ελάχιστοι εννοείς. Ποιος βγαίνει πλέον από το σπίτι του χωρίς το κινητό του, συνειδητά; Δεν μιλάω για αυτούς που το ξέχασαν και βαρέθηκαν να γυρίσουν.


Όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο συμβαίνει.
Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω στατιστική αλλά υπάρχει κόσμος που για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους το κάνει.
πχ προσωπικά το κάνω συχνά όταν θα βγω πχ για τρέξιμο κλπ

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

Από περιέργεια, υπάρχει άλλο κράτος με ταυτότητα σε ψηφιακή μορφή; Όχι δίπλωμα οδήγησης που να χρησιμοποιείται αντί ταυτότητας αλλά κανονική ταυτότητα.

----------


## jap

Είπαμε, είμαστε πρωτοπόροι, το κράτος το κάνουν οι πολίτες του, Σουηδία θα γίνουμε.

----------


## Zus

> Προφανώς και αναφέρομαι σε Αστυνομια, Πυροσβεστική, ΕΚΑΒ κλπ
> Πως θα εξακριβωσουν τα στοιχεία ενός ανθρώπου χωρίς χαρτιά με κλειδωμένο ή με σπασμένο κινητό??
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο συμβαίνει.
> Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω στατιστική αλλά υπάρχει κόσμος που για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους το κάνει.
> πχ προσωπικά το κάνω συχνά όταν θα βγω πχ για τρέξιμο κλπ


Ο μόνος λόγος που το παίρνω σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι για την μουσική. Αλλά ούτε και το πορτοφόλι το χρειάζομαι τότε.

----------


## 8anos

> Από περιέργεια, υπάρχει άλλο κράτος με ταυτότητα σε ψηφιακή μορφή; Όχι δίπλωμα οδήγησης που να χρησιμοποιείται αντί ταυτότητας αλλά κανονική ταυτότητα.


Οι Σουηδοί έχουν κάτι που μοιάζει με ηλεκτρονική ταυτότητα που μπορείς να την περάσεις στο κινητό σου, αλλά η χρηση της είναι περιορισμένη.

https://frejaeid.com/en/home/

Έχουν βέβαια και το bankid που είναι πιο διαδεδομένο ως μέθοδος ηλεκτρονικής ταυτοποίησης αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που Ρώτας.

https://www.bankid.com/en

Τέλος με τις ταυτοτητες που εκδίδει η σουηδική εφορία μπορεί κάποιος να ταυτοποιηθεί σε ηλεκτρονικές συναλλαγές εφόσον έχει τη συσκευή που θα διαβάσει την καρτα

https://www.skatteverket.se/privat/f...e893f8169.html

----------


## gcf

Όλα αυτά και περισσότερα είναι μέρος προγραμματισμού της Ε.Ε.
https://ec.europa.eu/info/strategy/p...al-identity_en
Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να τα υλοποιούμε με συμβατό τρόπο.

----------


## goku

> Προφανώς και αναφέρομαι σε Αστυνομια, Πυροσβεστική, ΕΚΑΒ κλπ
> Πως θα εξακριβωσουν τα στοιχεία ενός ανθρώπου χωρίς χαρτιά με κλειδωμένο ή με σπασμένο κινητό??


Φαντάζομαι ότι η αστυνομία έχει τρόπους να σε ταυτοποιήσει ακόμη και αν δεν έχεις στοιχεία επάνω σου (με δακτυλικό αποτύπωμα ίσως). Εξάλλου ακόμη και τώρα πολλοί βγαίνουν έξω χωρίς τις ταυτότητες τους, αν κάποιος δηλαδή θέλει να πεταχτεί στο περίπτερο που είναι δίπλα στο σπίτι του ή αν θέλει να πάει απλώς μια βόλτα θα πρέπει να πάρει και την ταυτότητα μαζί του;

----------


## tsigarid

> Όσο κι αν σου φαίνεται περίεργο συμβαίνει.
> Δεν μπορώ να σου δώσω στατιστική αλλά υπάρχει κόσμος που για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους το κάνει.
> πχ προσωπικά το κάνω συχνά όταν θα βγω πχ για τρέξιμο κλπ


Ειδικά στο τρέξιμο, το παίρνω πάντα μαζί μου. Είναι ασφάλεια, τι θα γίνει αν πέσω και χτυπήσω στη μέση του πουθενά; Δεν τρέχω πάντα στη γειτονιά μου ή σε κατοικημένα μέρη.

----------


## sdikr

> Ειδικά στο τρέξιμο, το παίρνω πάντα μαζί μου. Είναι ασφάλεια, τι θα γίνει αν πέσω και χτυπήσω στη μέση του πουθενά; Δεν τρέχω πάντα στη γειτονιά μου ή σε κατοικημένα μέρη.


Για αυτό δεν πάω για τρέξιμο για να μην έχω τέτοια θέματα  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

> Για αυτό δεν πάω για τρέξιμο για να μην έχω τέτοια θέματα


Εμ πες τα.. αν δεν με τρέχει ο μικρός, το επόμενο μεγαλύτερο τρέξιμο που κάνω είναι μέχρι το σουβλατζίδικο.

----------


## Φιλόσοφος_Στ@ρχίδας

> Όλα αυτά και περισσότερα είναι μέρος προγραμματισμού της Ε.Ε.
> https://ec.europa.eu/info/strategy/p...al-identity_en
> Θεωρώ αυτονόητο ότι πρέπει να τα υλοποιούμε με συμβατό τρόπο.


Αυτό όμως μοιάζει με κάτι διαφορετικό:
“Every time an App or website asks us to create a new digital identity or to easily log on via a big platform, we have no idea what happens to our data in reality. That is why the Commission will propose a secure European e-identity."
Δεν γίνεται νύξη για εναλλακτική ταυτότητα, όπως τουλάχιστον αφήνεται να εννοηθεί από τις ανακοινώσεις της κυβέρνησης.
Συγκεκριμένα ο Πιερρακακης είπε:
«όταν ο διαγωνισμός των νέων ταυτοτήτων ολοκληρωθεί, θα μπορούμε να λέμε ότι η ταυτότητά μας θα έχει περάσει πλήρως και στο κινητό μας».
Άρα λίγο προσοχή με τις λέξεις, για να ξέρουμε και τι να περιμένουμε  :Wink:

----------


## spiderman

> Ξερει κανενας μηπως,
> αν εχει καταργηθει η αναγκη αυτοπροσωπης παρουσιας, 
> για αποδοση νεου αφμ σε ανηλικο;
> 
> Βρισκω διαφορα λινκ για myaade live/gov.gr, αλλα δεν ξερω αν οντως μπορεις να τα κανεις ολα ηλεκτρονικα.


Το έκανα πριν κάποιους μήνες μέσω αυτού που αναφέρεις.
Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι η κυρία απέναντι δεν έβλεπε καθαρά την ταυτότητα από την κάμερα του κινητού και χάσαμε 10 λεπτά μέχρι να "πιστοποιηθώ", όλα τα υπόλοιπα κύλισαν ρολόι.
Είχαν βέβαια ζητήσει (με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο) να ανεβάσω όλα τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά πριν το meeting, κάτι που βοήθησε στην όλη διαδικασία.

----------


## jap

> Το έκανα πριν κάποιους μήνες μέσω αυτού που αναφέρεις.
> Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι η κυρία απέναντι δεν έβλεπε καθαρά την ταυτότητα από την κάμερα του κινητού και χάσαμε 10 λεπτά μέχρι να "πιστοποιηθώ", όλα τα υπόλοιπα κύλισαν ρολόι.
> Είχαν βέβαια ζητήσει (με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο) να ανεβάσω όλα τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά πριν το meeting, κάτι που βοήθησε στην όλη διαδικασία.


Ποιος ήταν στην κλήση, εσύ, το παιδί ή και οι δύο; Και το ραντεβού το έκλεισες εσύ;

----------


## spiderman

> Ποιος ήταν στην κλήση, εσύ, το παιδί ή και οι δύο; Και το ραντεβού το έκλεισες εσύ;


Μόνο εγώ ήμουν στην κλήση (με μια κυρία από εφορία Κατερίνης αν θυμάμαι καλά).
Και εγώ είχα κλείσει το ραντεβού (online).

----------


## jap

:One thumb up:  θα ενημερώσω κι εγώ όταν κάνω τη διαδικασία.

----------


## marvelx

> Το έκανα πριν κάποιους μήνες μέσω αυτού που αναφέρεις.
> Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι η κυρία απέναντι δεν έβλεπε καθαρά την ταυτότητα από την κάμερα του κινητού και χάσαμε 10 λεπτά μέχρι να "πιστοποιηθώ", όλα τα υπόλοιπα κύλισαν ρολόι.
> Είχαν βέβαια ζητήσει (με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο) να ανεβάσω όλα τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά πριν το meeting, κάτι που βοήθησε στην όλη διαδικασία.


Ανεβασες, εκεινη τη στιγμη, στο meeting, οτι αλλο χρειαζονταν;
Και μετα πως ολοκληρωθηκε η αποδοση αφμ?

----------


## spiderman

> Ανεβασες, εκεινη τη στιγμη, στο meeting, οτι αλλο χρειαζονταν;
> Και μετα πως ολοκληρωθηκε η αποδοση αφμ?


Τα είχα ανεβάσει όλα από πριν, γιατί με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου πουν τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται.
Για την ακρίβεια με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν τι χρειάζονται, τα ανέβασα, μετά με ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ότι χρειάζονται και κάτι ακόμα, οπότε τα ανέβασα και αυτά.
Στη συνάντηση, εκτός από πιστοποίηση/επιβεβαίωση όλων των δικαιολογητικών που είχα ανεβάσει, απλά μου έκαναν κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
Αφού τελείωσε η συνάντηση μετά από κάποια λεπτά μου ήρθαν 2 emails με την απόδοση ΑΦΜ.

----------


## sdikr

https://www.skai.gr/news/greece/liva...e-liges-imeres




> Διαθέσιμη θα είναι σε λίγες ημέρες στο Covid free wallet των κινητών τηλεφώνων η ταυτότητα, όπου θα αποθηκεύονται ορισμένα στοιχεία τους προκειμένου να γίνει ευκολότερα ο έλεγχος των πιστοποιητικών εμβολιασμού, όπως δήλωσε από το βήμα της Βουλής ο υφυπουργός Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης, Θεόδωρος Λιβάνιος. 
> 
> «Έχουμε παρατηρήσει όλοι ότι όταν πάμε σε ένα κατάστημα σύμφωνα με τα μέτρα που υπάρχουν κατά της διάδοσης του κορωνοϊού μαζί με το πιστοποιητικό που έχουμε στο κινητό μας ή σε έγχαρτη μορφή, μας ζητάνε και την ταυτότητά προκειμένου να διαπιστώσουν ότι συμπίπτει το όνομα με το πρόσωπο, το οποίο θέλει να εισέλθει σε ένα κατάστημα», δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά. 
> 
> Υπογράμμισε ότι σε λίγες ημέρες θα είναι διαθέσιμη η αποθήκευση ορισμένων στοιχείων της ταυτότητας στο Wallet, στο κινητό ώστε να μην αναζητείται η ταυτότητα.
> 
> Ο κ. Λιβάνιος πρόσθεσε ότι θα είναι σε ψηφιακή μορφή ώστε ο πολίτης να κουβαλάει λιγότερα χαρτιά μαζί του, ενώ τόνισε ότι θα αφορά μόνο στην επίδειξης της ταυτότητας και ο καταστηματάρχης δε θα έχει πρόσβαση στην επαλήθευση ή στα στοιχεία της. 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του skai.gr οι πολίτες θα μπαίνουν στην πλατφόρμα, θα συμπληρώνουν τους κωδικούς του Taxisnet και τον OTP (One Time Password) που θα τους αποστέλλεται στο κινητό τους και αυτόματα θα τους εμφανίζονται ορισμένα στοιχεία της ταυτότητάς τους. Συγκεκριμένα, στην πρώτη ψηφιακή μορφή της ταυτότητας θα αναγράφονται το όνομα, το επώνυμο, η ημερομηνία γέννησης, αλλά και η φωτογραφία της ταυτότητας. 
> ...

----------


## BlueChris

> https://www.skai.gr/news/greece/liva...e-liges-imeres


Σωστό αυτό, μπράβο τους.

----------


## KostakisK

Εγώ να σας πω την μαύρη μου αλήθεια, θα προτιμούσα μία ψηφιοποίηση ταυτότητας εντός του κινητού για συναλλαγές αποκλειστικά με το δημοσιο και με τις πύλες εισόδου χωρίς τσιπ χωρίς τίποτε άλλο και αν κλέψει κάνεις το κινητό απλά να μην έχει πρόσβαση στην εφαρμογή. Ούτε συναλλαγές με pos ούτε ανάληψη μετρητών ούτε τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εγώ να σας πω την μαύρη μου αλήθεια, θα προτιμούσα μία ψηφιοποίηση ταυτότητας εντός του κινητού για συναλλαγές αποκλειστικά με το δημοσιο και με τις πύλες εισόδου χωρίς τσιπ χωρίς τίποτε άλλο και αν κλέψει κάνεις το κινητό απλά να μην έχει πρόσβαση στην εφαρμογή. Ούτε συναλλαγές με pos ούτε ανάληψη μετρητών ούτε τίποτα άλλο.


Προς το τέλος του 2022 θα γίνει κι αυτό, αλλά και για γενική χρήση, όχι μόνο αυτά.

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ να σας πω την μαύρη μου αλήθεια, θα προτιμούσα μία ψηφιοποίηση ταυτότητας εντός του κινητού για συναλλαγές αποκλειστικά με το δημοσιο και με τις πύλες εισόδου χωρίς τσιπ χωρίς τίποτε άλλο και αν κλέψει κάνεις το κινητό απλά να μην έχει πρόσβαση στην εφαρμογή. Ούτε συναλλαγές με pos ούτε ανάληψη μετρητών ούτε τίποτα άλλο.


Αν σου κλέψει κάποιος το κινητό θα πρέπει να το ξεκλειδώσει για να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλα αυτά, (έχεις κωδικό έτσι; )    αν σου κλέψει το πορτοφόλι όχι

----------


## BlueChris

> Αν σου κλέψει κάποιος το κινητό θα πρέπει να το ξεκλειδώσει για να έχει πρόσβαση σε όλα αυτά, (έχεις κωδικό έτσι; )    αν σου κλέψει το πορτοφόλι όχι


Είπαμε η δουλειά θα γίνεται μαζί με το δάχτυλο  :Smile:

----------


## Iris07

*ΑΑΔΕ: Με SMS θα μπαίνουμε στο Taxisnet για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια*

https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...-sto-taxisnet/

Τώρα μου φαίνεται ότι στο Taxis δεν έβγαζε και το κινητό μου στην φορολογική..
ενώ το έχω καταχωρήσει στο άλλο site για την προσωπική πιστοποίηση..  :Thinking:

----------


## euri

> *ΑΑΔΕ: Με SMS θα μπαίνουμε στο Taxisnet για μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια*
> 
> https://www.protothema.gr/economy/ar...-sto-taxisnet/


Χοχο, θα κλάψει πολύς κόσμος...

----------


## KostakisK

> Χοχο, θα κλάψει πολύς κόσμος...


Εγώ θέλω να δω τι θα γίνει αν πληκτρολογησεις το ONE TIME PASSWORD 3 φορές λάθος. Ερε και κλειδώσει να δω πως το ξεκλειδωνεις μετά

----------


## sdikr

> Εγώ θέλω να δω τι θα γίνει αν πληκτρολογησεις το ONE TIME PASSWORD 3 φορές λάθος. Ερε και κλειδώσει να δω πως το ξεκλειδωνεις μετά


Γιατί να το κάνεις αυτό;   μαζοχισμός;

----------


## ThReSh

> Χοχο, θα κλάψει πολύς κόσμος...


Προσωπικά με βγάζει από την δυσκολία του να πω στον λογιστή ότι θέλω να μπαίνει με το ειδικό authorization που μπορεί να δωθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια αντί των δικών μου κωδικών, γιατί αν του το έλεγα τώρα θα σκεφτόταν ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## KostakisK

Για ρώτα αυτούς που δεν βλέπουν καλά ή από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα πατάνε ότι να ναι

----------


## Iris07

Τουλάχιστον ας πάρουν τα στοιχεία από το eGov-KYC..
μην μπλέξουμε πάλι..

----------


## jap

Σωστό αυτό με τους λογιστές(*), αλλά θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όσους έχουν ηλικιωμένους γονείς και άσχετους συγγενείς. Για τους γονείς ψάχνω για λύση, αν είχαν smartphone θα έβαζα εφαρμογή που να προωθεί τα sms.

* Στόκος λογιστής άσχετου συγγενούς, μας έδωσε μετά από χίλια παρακάλια τα στοιχεία πρόσβασης στο taxis που ήξερε μόνο ο ίδιος, μας έκανε και τη χάρη, αποτέλεσμα rapid test θέλαμε να τυπώσουμε. username το ΑΦΜ και password 111111.  Προτιμώ να προβληματιστώ λίγο για το πώς θα παίρνω τα SMS για τις διάφορες δουλειές των γονιών παρά να πέσουμε σε τέτοιο στόκο. Ο δικός μου λογιστής έχει κάνει μόνος του τις εξουσιοδοτήσεις από τότε που βγήκε η σχετική δυνατότητα.

----------


## euri

> Σωστό αυτό με τους λογιστές(*), αλλά θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όσους έχουν ηλικιωμένους γονείς και άσχετους συγγενείς. Για τους γονείς ψάχνω για λύση, αν είχαν smartphone θα έβαζα εφαρμογή που να προωθεί τα sms.


Μια από τα ίδια κι εδώ.

Άραγε οι εξουσιοδοτήσεις μπορούν να γίνουν και σε μη επαγγελματίες λογιστές;  :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> Προσωπικά με βγάζει από την δυσκολία του να πω στον λογιστή ότι θέλω να μπαίνει με το ειδικό authorization που μπορεί να δωθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια αντί των δικών μου κωδικών, γιατί αν του το έλεγα τώρα θα σκεφτόταν ότι δεν τον εμπιστεύομαι.


Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια, αν αναγκαστεί να μου ζητάει SMS θα ξέρω και τι κάνει με τον λογαριασμό μου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και εγώ μια από τα ίδια, αν αναγκαστεί να μου ζητάει SMS θα ξέρω και τι κάνει με τον λογαριασμό μου.


Για κανένα λόγο δεν θα κάθομαι να του λέω sms. Θα κάνουμε εξουσιοδότηση με τον νέο τρόπο (υπάρχει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια?) που θα μπορεί να υποβάλει τις δηλώσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει τα username/pass των accounts μας.

----------


## pankostas

> Για κανένα λόγο δεν θα κάθομαι να του λέω sms. Θα κάνουμε εξουσιοδότηση με τον νέο τρόπο (υπάρχει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια?) που θα μπορεί να υποβάλει τις δηλώσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει τα username/pass των accounts μας.


Εννοείται! Η εξουσιοδότηση δεν είναι τίποτα. Μια απλή επιλογή στο taxisnet. 
Στην 1η σελίδα αριστερά γράφει εξουσιοδοτήσεις.  Και μετά σε βγάζει μια μεγάλη λίστα, για τους περισσότερους πατάμε "Δηλώσεις Φόρου εισοδήματος Φυσικών Προσώπων Ε1,Ε2,Ε3" και "Διαχείριση Δηλώσεων E9 Φυσικών και Νομικών Προσώπων". 
Εφόσον είστε επαγγελματίας θα σας πει ο λογιστής τι άλλο θα πρέπει να δώσετε εξουσιοδότηση. 

Από δεξιά σε κάθε επιλογή πατάμε το "Νεα" και εκεί θα μας ζητήσει να βάλουμε το ΑΦΜ του λογιστή μας και τέλος!
Κάντε το όλοι να έχετε το κεφάλι σας ήσυχο! Είναι απλό!

----------


## jkoukos

> Σωστό αυτό με τους λογιστές(*), αλλά θα είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα για όσους έχουν ηλικιωμένους γονείς και άσχετους συγγενείς. Για τους γονείς ψάχνω για λύση, αν είχαν smartphone θα έβαζα εφαρμογή που να προωθεί τα sms.


Με έκαψε κι εμένα. Πεθερικά (άντε γι' αυτά υπάρχει και ο κουνιάδος), γονείς και μια θεία κατάκοιτη σε άλλη πόλη στην επαρχία και χωρίς κινητό μόνο με την γυναίκα που την φροντίζει.

----------


## jap

Η μία λύση είναι η twin sim, αλλά στη wind που κοίταξα (έχει συμβόλαιο παλιό με μηδενικό πάγιο) δίνουν μόνο σε συμβόλαια και αυτό με κόστος 3 ευρώ και κάτι ψιλά το μήνα. Η άλλη λύση είναι το smartphone αλλά ο δικός μου τουλάχιστον δεν τα καταφέρνει, τη μία κλείνει τα data, την άλλη το βάζει σε airplane mode, αν και έχει θέληση δεν τα καταφέρνει και μπερδεύεται.  Η τελευταία λύση είναι να γίνονται όλες οι δουλειές με εφορίες-τράπεζες κάθε τόσο που τους επισκεπτόμαστε. Αν έχει κάποια άλλη πρόταση κάποιος υπόψη του ας γράψει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χοχο, θα κλάψει πολύς κόσμος...


Kai πρώτα απ'όλα οι γονείς για τα παιδιά τους και τα παιδιά για τους ηλικιωμένους γονείς,
Εχω 5 λογαριασμούς υπό την εποπτεία μου, κάνω και τις φορολογικές δηλώσεις,
Αμα ζητήσουν και ταυτοποίηση κινητού από εταιρείες κινητής, την κάτσαμε πανελλαδικά.

mail έχω δώσει το δικό μου.

Να υποθέσω εξουσιοδοτήσεις μέσω gov δεν ισχύουν ?

----------


## lewton

> Για κανένα λόγο δεν θα κάθομαι να του λέω sms. Θα κάνουμε εξουσιοδότηση με τον νέο τρόπο (υπάρχει εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια?) που θα μπορεί να υποβάλει τις δηλώσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται να γνωρίζει τα username/pass των accounts μας.


Α ναι, δεν το είδα δει καν αυτό ότι γίνεται.
Πολύ καλό.
Ευκαιρία λοιπόν να πάρω τον κωδικό μου από τη λογιστρια και να μου κάνει την δήλωση με αυτήν την εξουσιοδότηση.

----------


## SyMpToM

Για τους κάτοικους εξωτερικού: στα καρτοκινητά πλέον μπαίνει φραγή μετά τους 3 μήνες χωρίς ανανέωση που σημαίνει ότι για να έχεις νούμερο στο οποίο μπορείς να λάβεις τα sms πρέπει να πληρώνεις κανένα 50ρι το χρόνο, για χρόνο τον οποίον δε θα χρησιμοποίησω. Στις τράπεζες το OTP έρχεται μέσω viber, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή για το taxis.
Ξέρετε κάποιον virtual carrier ή service ή τρόπο που να μπορούμε να λάβουμε αυτά τα σμς με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος;

----------


## thourios

Θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν και άλλες επιλογές αφού υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας που δεν διαθέτουν κινητό. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υποχρεώσουν τους 70άρηδες και πάνω να αγοράσουν και να ταΐζουν κινητά.

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν και άλλες επιλογές αφού υπάρχουν πάρα πολλά άτομα μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας που δεν διαθέτουν κινητό. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να υποχρεώσουν τους 70άρηδες και πάνω να αγοράσουν και να ταΐζουν κινητά.


Αν ο 70αρης και πάνω κάνει μόνος του την δήλωση, λογικά θα έχει και κινητό, αν όχι όλο και κάτι θα γίνει με τον λογιστή του.

----------


## thourios

Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνει με τον λογιστή αφού ένας αριθμός τηλεφώνου στο gov.gr αντιστοιχεί σε έναν και μόνο πολίτη. Πχ εγώ μένω με την μητέρα μου. Όπου χρειάζεται δίνω το δικό μου κινητό. Στο gov.gr δεν γίνεται αποδεκτό όμως. Ήθελα να της βγάλω μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση και δεν γινόταν. Οπότε πήγα στο ΚΕΠ αναγκαστικά. Έχω και δεύτερο αριθμό αλλά ούτε και αυτός γίνεται αποδεκτός γιατί είναι ταυτοποιημένος και αυτός στο δικό μου το όνομα.
Θα πρέπει να της αγοράσω κινητό ή να μεταβιβάσω τον έναν αριθμό στο όνομά της.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να γίνει με τον λογιστή αφού ένας αριθμός τηλεφώνου στο gov.gr αντιστοιχεί σε έναν και μόνο πολίτη. Πχ εγώ μένω με την μητέρα μου. Όπου χρειάζεται δίνω το δικό μου κινητό. Στο gov.gr δεν γίνεται αποδεκτό όμως. Ήθελα να της βγάλω μια υπεύθυνη δήλωση και δεν γινόταν. Οπότε πήγα στο ΚΕΠ αναγκαστικά. Έχω και δεύτερο αριθμό αλλά ούτε και αυτός γίνεται αποδεκτός γιατί είναι ταυτοποιημένος και αυτός στο δικό μου το όνομα.
> Θα πρέπει να της αγοράσω κινητό ή να μεταβιβάσω τον έναν αριθμό στο όνομά της.


Για τις δηλώσεις κτλπ, υποθέτω ότι αν δώσει εξουσιοδότηση στον λογιστή απο πριν, θα μπαίνει χωρίς το username/password που είναι κι ο προβλεπέ τρόπος.

----------


## 8anos

Γενικά το SMS πρέπει να λειτουργει ως λύση ανάγκης και να χρησιμοπούνται αλλες εφαρμογές που παράγουν κωδικούς ταυτοποίησης.

----------


## ThReSh

> Γενικά το SMS πρέπει να λειτουργει ως λύση ανάγκης και να χρησιμοπούνται αλλες εφαρμογές που παράγουν κωδικούς ταυτοποίησης.


Ναι αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι το κράτος θέλει να "ξέρει" ότι η συσκευή ταυτοποίησης είναι δικιά σου.

Γιατί πχ με Google Authenticator που έχουμε 2FA, θα μπορεί να το βάζει ο λογιστής κι όχι ο ίδιος ο χρήστης.

----------


## thourios

> Για τις δηλώσεις κτλπ, υποθέτω ότι αν δώσει εξουσιοδότηση στον λογιστή απο πριν, θα μπαίνει χωρίς το username/password που είναι κι ο προβλεπέ τρόπος.


Δεν έχουμε λογιστή. Τις φτιάχνω εγώ τις δηλώσεις. Όλοι μου λένε όταν έχω κάποιο θέμα. να πας στον λογιστή σου ή με την δουλειά ή με κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό όμως να έχει κάποιος λογιστή.
Δεν είναι βέβαια και κακό. Είχαμε λογιστή και μας τα έκανε "μαντάρα". Άσε που στράβωνε όταν τον ρώταγα κάτι. Ήταν από αυτούς που από την πρώτη στιγμή που πήγα φαινόταν "Ότι δεν γούσταρε την φάτσα μου".

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν έχουμε λογιστή. Τις φτιάχνω εγώ τις δηλώσεις. Όλοι μου λένε όταν έχω κάποιο θέμα. να πας στον λογιστή σου ή με την δουλειά ή με κάτι άλλο. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό όμως να έχει κάποιος λογιστή.
> Δεν είναι βέβαια και κακό. Είχαμε λογιστή και μας τα έκανε "μαντάρα". Άσε που στράβωνε όταν τον ρώταγα κάτι. Ήταν από αυτούς που από την πρώτη στιγμή που πήγα φαινόταν "Ότι δεν γούσταρε την φάτσα μου".


Τότε μάλλον θα φορτωθείς με μια sim παραπάνω η οποία θα είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας σου. Λέω μάλλον, διότι δεν ξέρουμε αν θα είναι υποχρεωτικά ενεργοποιημένο το 2FA.

----------


## thourios

> Τότε μάλλον θα φορτωθείς με μια sim παραπάνω η οποία θα είναι στο όνομα της μητέρας σου. Λέω μάλλον, διότι δεν ξέρουμε αν θα είναι υποχρεωτικά ενεργοποιημένο το 2FA.


Θα το δούμε. Έτσι και αλλιώς έπρεπε να έχει γίνει αυτό με την SIM για να της έχω e-banking κτλ αλλά και αυτές είναι πανάκριβες στην συντήρηση αριθμού. Είναι πολύς κόσμος έτσι.
120 ευρώ περίπου τον χρόνο.
Δώρο στις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλό είναι. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λύση μπορεί να βρεθεί.

----------


## jap

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το taxis χρησιμοποιείται ως ταυτοποίηση για πολλά άλλα πράγματα πλέον, αν ήταν μόνο για τις δηλώσεις ΟΚ. Η βλακεία είναι που ως κύριο τρόπο 2FA το κράτος δέχεται μόνο το αναχρονιστικό 2FA. Και βέβαια που οι διάφορες εφαρμογές, από το taxis μέχρι την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών, τις δηλώσεις test και το κλείσιμο ραντεβού για γιατρό δεν είναι τόσο φιλικές όσο θα έπρεπε για να χρησιμοποιούνται από όλο τον πληθυσμό. Όλα αυτά καλό να υπάρχουν, αλλά έγιναν υποχρεωτικά πολύ γρήγορα και με αφορμή όχι ευχάριστες καταστάσεις (πρώτα τα capital controls - τα ξεχάσαμε; - και τώρα η πανδημία).

----------


## ThReSh

> Θα το δούμε. Έτσι και αλλιώς έπρεπε να έχει γίνει αυτό με την SIM για να της έχω e-banking κτλ αλλά και αυτές είναι πανάκριβες στην συντήρηση αριθμού. Είναι πολύς κόσμος έτσι.
> 120 ευρώ περίπου τον χρόνο.
> Δώρο στις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας καλό είναι. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλη λύση μπορεί να βρεθεί.


Δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάζεις κάθε μήνα, ανά 2μηνο πρέπει για να μην χάνεις τα χρήματα. 

Επίσης αν έχεις πχ What's Up κι επιλέξεις το ίδιο για τον αριθμό της μητέρας σου, μπορείς να στέλνεις χρήματα από εκείνη σε σένα για να μην κάθονται αδίκως σε αριθμό που δεν χρησιμοποιείται για εξερχόμενες. 

Αν έχετε πχ CU, μπορείς με το Pocket να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε άλλα πράγματα εφόσον πάλι δεν θα καλεί κάποιος από αυτό.

----------


## thourios

Ναι υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές με τις κάρτες τηλεφωνίας κυνηγώντας offers και τέτοια countdown πως τα λένε. Δεν θέλω να βάλω άλλον μπελά στο κεφάλι μου. Ήδη το δεύτερο νούμερο που έχω έχει συσσωρεύσει περίπου στα 220 ευρώ από ανανεώσεις. Άσε που άμα ξεχάσω να ανανεώσω θα τα χάσω. Πρέπει σε κάποια φάση όταν κάνουν αλλαγή στους τιμοκαταλόγους να ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.
Κάπου το έχω δώσει και αυτό σε site και υπηρεσίες. πρέπει να αρχίσω να το αποσύρω από εκεί που το έχω καταχωρήσει. Βγαίνουμε off topic αλλά όχι και τόσο νομίζω.

----------


## jkoukos

Μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά θα πληρώνουμε γύρω στα 50-60€/έτος είτε σε λογιστή είτε σε πάροχο για να κάνουμε την απλούστερη δουλειά 1-2 φορές.

Καλά όλα αυτά με την υποχρεωτική χρήση των κινητών για δουλειές με το δημόσιο, αλλά πλέον εισάγεται με τον νόμο χαράτσι αντί της δωρεάν χρήσης στους ηλικιωμένους και χαμηλοσυνταξιούχους, για να μην αναφέρω ειδικά όσους από αυτούς ζουν σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές.

----------


## pavlitakis

> Για τους κάτοικους εξωτερικού: στα καρτοκινητά πλέον μπαίνει φραγή μετά τους 3 μήνες χωρίς ανανέωση που σημαίνει ότι για να έχεις νούμερο στο οποίο μπορείς να λάβεις τα sms πρέπει να πληρώνεις κανένα 50ρι το χρόνο, για χρόνο τον οποίον δε θα χρησιμοποίησω. Στις τράπεζες το OTP έρχεται μέσω viber, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή για το taxis.
> Ξέρετε κάποιον virtual carrier ή service ή τρόπο που να μπορούμε να λάβουμε αυτά τα σμς με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος;





> Ναι υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές με τις κάρτες τηλεφωνίας κυνηγώντας offers και τέτοια countdown πως τα λένε. Δεν θέλω να βάλω άλλον μπελά στο κεφάλι μου. Ήδη το δεύτερο νούμερο που έχω έχει συσσωρεύσει περίπου στα 220 ευρώ από ανανεώσεις. Άσε που άμα ξεχάσω να ανανεώσω θα τα χάσω. Πρέπει σε κάποια φάση όταν κάνουν αλλαγή στους τιμοκαταλόγους να ζητήσω τα λεφτά μου πίσω.
> Κάπου το έχω δώσει και αυτό σε site και υπηρεσίες. πρέπει να αρχίσω να το αποσύρω από εκεί που το έχω καταχωρήσει. Βγαίνουμε off topic αλλά όχι και τόσο νομίζω.


 Q δίνει εισερχόμενες και σμς για έναν χρόνο ακόμη και με μηδενικό υπόλοιπο στην Ελλάδα. Υποθέτω ότι με το ροαμινγκ θα παίζει και εξωτερικό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παίζει μόνιμα. Σε περιστασιακή χρήση έχει δουλέψει.
Στην Ελλάδα πολλοί το χρησιμοποιούν σε υπηρεσίες, τράπεζες κλπ. με κόστος 6€ τον χρόνο. Ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει σύντομα.

----------


## SyMpToM

> Q δίνει εισερχόμενες και σμς για έναν χρόνο ακόμη και με μηδενικό υπόλοιπο στην Ελλάδα. Υποθέτω ότι με το ροαμινγκ θα παίζει και εξωτερικό, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν παίζει μόνιμα. Σε περιστασιακή χρήση έχει δουλέψει.
> Στην Ελλάδα πολλοί το χρησιμοποιούν σε υπηρεσίες, τράπεζες κλπ. με κόστος 6€ τον χρόνο. Ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει σύντομα.


Thanks!  :One thumb up:  θα το κοιτάξω και ας ελπίσουμε να συνεχίζει να παίζει

----------


## thourios

> Thanks!  θα το κοιτάξω και ας ελπίσουμε να συνεχίζει να παίζει


Ισχύει αλλά αν διαβάσεις τους όρους ο πάροχος λέει ότι έχει δικαίωμα να κόψει τις εισερχόμενες και τα SMS πολύ νωρίτερα από τον χρόνο. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αν είναι στο τρίμηνο ή στο εξάμηνο οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρη λύση.

----------


## lewton

> Για τους κάτοικους εξωτερικού: στα καρτοκινητά πλέον μπαίνει φραγή μετά τους 3 μήνες χωρίς ανανέωση που σημαίνει ότι για να έχεις νούμερο στο οποίο μπορείς να λάβεις τα sms πρέπει να πληρώνεις κανένα 50ρι το χρόνο, για χρόνο τον οποίον δε θα χρησιμοποίησω. Στις τράπεζες το OTP έρχεται μέσω viber, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει τέτοια επιλογή για το taxis.
> Ξέρετε κάποιον virtual carrier ή service ή τρόπο που να μπορούμε να λάβουμε αυτά τα σμς με το μικρότερο δυνατό κόστος;


Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ είναι ότι η φραγή μπαίνει επειδή το έχω στο εξωτερικό για 3 μήνες, όχι επειδή δεν έβαλα κάρτα. Επομένως και να βάλω κάρτα, αν το έχω στο εξωτερικό η φραγή εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, σωστά;
Το κόστος για να το έχεις ενεργό, πάλι σύμφωνα με όσα έχω καταλάβει, δεν είναι 50€ το χρόνο, αλλά 20€ και κάτι (10€ και κάτι ψιλά κάθε 6 μήνες).
Αλλά πρέπει κάθε 3 μήνες να συνδέεται στο ελληνικό δίκτυο. Ισχύει ή όχι;

Εγώ έχω ένα ελληνικό νούμερο και τώρα το άφησα στην Ελλάδα. Όταν χρειάζομαι κωδικό θα λέω στον αδερφό μου να το δει.
Είχε μπει φραγή επειδή δεν είχα έρθει από τον Μάιο και όταν άλλαξα κινητό δε μπορούσα να ενεργοποιήσω το Winbank app της Πειραιώς γιατί δεν ερχόταν το SMS.

----------


## SyMpToM

> Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει εγώ είναι ότι η φραγή μπαίνει επειδή το έχω στο εξωτερικό για 3 μήνες, όχι επειδή δεν έβαλα κάρτα. Επομένως και να βάλω κάρτα, αν το έχω στο εξωτερικό η φραγή εξακολουθεί να ισχύει, σωστά;
> Το κόστος για να το έχεις ενεργό, πάλι σύμφωνα με όσα έχω καταλάβει, δεν είναι 50€ το χρόνο, αλλά 20€ και κάτι (10€ και κάτι ψιλά κάθε 6 μήνες).
> Αλλά πρέπει κάθε 3 μήνες να συνδέεται στο ελληνικό δίκτυο. Ισχύει ή όχι;
> 
> Εγώ έχω ένα ελληνικό νούμερο και τώρα το άφησα στην Ελλάδα. Όταν χρειάζομαι κωδικό θα λέω στον αδερφό μου να το δει.
> Είχε μπει φραγή επειδή δεν είχα έρθει από τον Μάιο και όταν άλλαξα κινητό δε μπορούσα να ενεργοποιήσω το Winbank app της Πειραιώς γιατί δεν ερχόταν το SMS.


Για την κοκκινοεταιρία που είμαι εγώ, αναφέρει πως "Σε περίοδο 3 μηνών μετά από την τελευταία ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας, ενεργοποιείται η φραγή εισερχομένων/εξερχομένων. Η φραγή απενεργοποιείται με ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας".
Οπότε ανα 3 μήνες πρέπει να βάζω 12 ευρώ (το 10ρι νομίζω πως πολύ πρόσφατα καταργήθηκε). Αυτό που αναφέρεις (μπορεί να) είναι ξεχωριστό πρόβλημα, ξέχωρο της ανανέωσης, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν στα πλαίσια του fair-use τσεκάρουν δεδομένα κίνησης ή χρονική διάρκεια.
Μπλέξαμε  :Razz: 
 Εdit: Όσες φορές έβαλα κάρτα ενω είχα φραγή και ήμουν εξωτερικό, η φραγή βγήκε (το έκανα πρόσφατα για να πάρω κωδικό απο το emvolio.gov.gr)

----------


## lewton

> Για την κοκκινοεταιρία που είμαι εγώ, αναφέρει πως "Σε περίοδο 3 μηνών μετά από την τελευταία ανανέωση χρόνου ομιλίας, ενεργοποιείται η φραγή εισερχομένων/εξερχομένων. Η φραγή απενεργοποιείται με ανανέωση του χρόνου ομιλίας".
> Οπότε ανα 3 μήνες πρέπει να βάζω 12 ευρώ (το 10ρι νομίζω πως πολύ πρόσφατα καταργήθηκε). Αυτό που αναφέρεις (μπορεί να) είναι ξεχωριστό πρόβλημα, ξέχωρο της ανανέωσης, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν στα πλαίσια του fair-use τσεκάρουν δεδομένα κίνησης ή χρονική διάρκεια.
> Μπλέξαμε 
>  Εdit: Όσες φορές έβαλα κάρτα ενω είχα φραγή και ήμουν εξωτερικό, η φραγή βγήκε (το έκανα πρόσφατα για να πάρω κωδικό απο το emvolio.gov.gr)


OK ενδιαφέρον.
Άρα λες ότι αν πάρω την κάρτα μαζί μου στη Γερμανία και μπει φραγή μπορώ να λύσω τη φράγη *αν το χρειαστώ* απλά βάζοντας 12€ (όταν έγραφα κάτι ψιλά, τα 2€ εννοούσα  :Razz:  ).
Αν σκεφτείς ότι για κάμποσους μήνες δε μπορούσα να λάβω τα SMS της Πειραιώς, καλύτερα να είχα δώσει 12€ για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.

----------


## sdikr

> OK ενδιαφέρον.
> Άρα λες ότι αν πάρω την κάρτα μαζί μου στη Γερμανία και μπει φραγή μπορώ να λύσω τη φράγη *αν το χρειαστώ* απλά βάζοντας 12€ (όταν έγραφα κάτι ψιλά, τα 2€ εννοούσα  ).
> Αν σκεφτείς ότι για κάμποσους μήνες δε μπορούσα να λάβω τα SMS της Πειραιώς, καλύτερα να είχα δώσει 12€ για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.


Αυτό που αναφέρουν για 3 ή 4 μήνες είναι αν είσαι σε roaming συνεχόμενα  και την χρέωση κλήσεων/sms που έχουν υποχρέωση να σου προσφέρουν σαν να είσαι στην χώρα σου,  τους δίνεται το δικαίωμα να επιβάλουν εξτρά χρέωση για κλήσεις και sms   αλλά όχι να σου κόψουν την σύνδεση

----------


## euri

Έχω Q στο εξωτερικό εδώ και δέκα χρόνια. Τα πρώτα χρόνια ανανέωνα κάθε 3 μήνες, μετά το πήγα στο εξάμηνο, κι αυτό αν το θυμηθώ  :Razz:  
Δεν έχει μπει ποτέ σε φραγή μέχρι τώρα, ακόμα κι όταν έμεινε αρκετούς μήνες με μηδενικό υπόλοιπο. Το ανοίγω όμως αποκλειστικά και μόνο για 2FA και μετά πάει για ύπνο ξανά.

----------


## SyMpToM

> Άρα λες ότι αν πάρω την κάρτα μαζί μου στη Γερμανία και μπει φραγή μπορώ να λύσω τη φράγη *αν το χρειαστώ* απλά βάζοντας 12€ (όταν έγραφα κάτι ψιλά, τα 2€ εννοούσα  ).


Τα τελευταία χρόνια έτσι γίνεται σε μένα. Έρχομαι Ελλάδα χριστούγεννα, βάζω μια 10ρα, ξεμπλοκάρει, ανεβαίνω Τσεχία, μετα το 2μηνο μου τρώει το υπόλοιπο που δεν εχω χρησιμοποιήσει, στο 3μηνο μπαίνει η φραγή (κάποτε ήταν 6 μηνο  :Evil: ) και το αφήνω έτσι μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να ξανακατέβω το καλοκαίρι. Συνήθως την κάρτα την βάζω πριν έρθω Ελλάδα μέσω του app και τότε γίνεται άρση της φραγής.
@Euri, thanks, είναι και αυτό μια λύση μέχρι να αξιωθούν να βάλουν 2FA μεσω app.

----------


## Chingachgook

> Έχω Q στο εξωτερικό εδώ και δέκα χρόνια. Τα πρώτα χρόνια ανανέωνα κάθε 3 μήνες, μετά το πήγα στο εξάμηνο, κι αυτό αν το θυμηθώ  
> Δεν έχει μπει ποτέ σε φραγή μέχρι τώρα, ακόμα κι όταν έμεινε αρκετούς μήνες με μηδενικό υπόλοιπο. Το ανοίγω όμως αποκλειστικά και μόνο για 2FA και μετά πάει για ύπνο ξανά.


Με την χρήση που κάνεις, σου έχουν έρθει "προειδοποιητικά" μηνύματα του στυλ "αγαπητε συνδρομητη αν δεν ανανεωσετε θα..";

----------


## tsigarid

> OK ενδιαφέρον.
> Άρα λες ότι αν πάρω την κάρτα μαζί μου στη Γερμανία και μπει φραγή μπορώ να λύσω τη φράγη *αν το χρειαστώ* απλά βάζοντας 12€ (όταν έγραφα κάτι ψιλά, τα 2€ εννοούσα  ).
> Αν σκεφτείς ότι για κάμποσους μήνες δε μπορούσα να λάβω τα SMS της Πειραιώς, καλύτερα να είχα δώσει 12€ για να κάνω τη δουλειά μου.


Αυτό ακριβώς κάνω εγώ.

----------


## YAziDis

Υπάρχει και μια ακόμη λύση που απλά είναι λίγο σπαστική. Αν έχετε πχ 2 καρτοκινητά what’s up, αν βάλετε στο 1ο κάρτα (ας πούμε των γονιών) ανανεώνεται η χρήση του και μπορείς να μετακινείς τα χρήματα με easy transfer στο 2ο καρτοκινητό (πχ το δικό σας) απλά χρεώνει 0,20€ τη μεταφορά. Πρακτικά αν δεν κάνω λάθος θα σας κοστίζει 0,20€ ο μήνας ή στο δίμηνο αν δε λήγουν τα χρήματα. Δεν τα έχω βάλει ακριβώς κάτω για ακριβείς υπολογισμούς!

----------


## thourios

Να δώσουν γεννήτρια κωδικών έστω με πληρωμή όπως έκαναν παλιά οι τράπεζες. Εχω ακόμα της Εθνικής που όποτε το θυμάται το web banking μου ζητάει κωδικό από αυτό αν και έχω ζητήσει απενεργοποίηση

----------


## pavlitakis

> Ισχύει αλλά αν διαβάσεις τους όρους ο πάροχος λέει ότι έχει δικαίωμα να κόψει τις εισερχόμενες και τα SMS πολύ νωρίτερα από τον χρόνο. Δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς αν είναι στο τρίμηνο ή στο εξάμηνο οπότε δεν είναι σίγουρη λύση.


Αντίθετα στο συμβόλαιο που υπάρχει μέσα στην κάρτα γράφει ότι είναι για έναν χρόνο και επειδή έχω smart watch που κάνω εκτροπή ισχύει κανονικά.
Δεν έχω ακούσει ότι κάπου σταμάτησε αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Αντίθετα στο συμβόλαιο που υπάρχει μέσα στην κάρτα γράφει ότι είναι για έναν χρόνο και επειδή έχω smart watch που κάνω εκτροπή ισχύει κανονικά.
> Δεν έχω ακούσει ότι κάπου σταμάτησε αυτό.


Αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιό, αυτά τα έχει αλλάξει με ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση αρκετές φορές απο τότε που ήταν 12 μήνες
πχ εδώ μια που αλλάξει τις 90 σε 60

----------


## pavlitakis

> Αυτό πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιό, αυτά τα έχει αλλάξει με ξεχωριστή ανακοίνωση αρκετές φορές απο τότε που ήταν 12 μήνες
> πχ εδώ μια που αλλάξει τις 90 σε 60


Μπορεί, δεν το έχω ψάξει τώρα τελευταία. Μην πάρω κάποιον στο λαιμό μου. Αυτό το έχω πρίν το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## lewton

> Έχω Q στο εξωτερικό εδώ και δέκα χρόνια. Τα πρώτα χρόνια ανανέωνα κάθε 3 μήνες, μετά το πήγα στο εξάμηνο, κι αυτό αν το θυμηθώ  
> Δεν έχει μπει ποτέ σε φραγή μέχρι τώρα, ακόμα κι όταν έμεινε αρκετούς μήνες με μηδενικό υπόλοιπο. Το ανοίγω όμως αποκλειστικά και μόνο για 2FA και μετά πάει για ύπνο ξανά.


Ωραία η Q!
Εγώ το νούμερο αυτό το πήρα μόνο και μόνο για την Winbank, βασικά μπήκα στο πρώτο κατάστημα κινητής που βρήκα μπροστά μου και πήρα μια SIM. Θα πάρω Q λοιπόν. 

Στην Winbank το χρειάζομαι μόνο για να κάνω setup την εφαρμογή της σε νέο κινητό, μετά μου έρχονται τα αιτήματα για έγκριση στην εφαρμογή οπότε δε χρειάζομαι το κινητό. 
Αν όμως γίνει απαραίτητο για πρόσβαση στο taxis, τότε θα πρέπει να το έχω διαθέσιμο πολύ πιο συχνά.

----------


## sdikr

> Ωραία η Q!
> Εγώ το νούμερο αυτό το πήρα μόνο και μόνο για την Winbank, βασικά μπήκα στο πρώτο κατάστημα κινητής που βρήκα μπροστά μου και πήρα μια SIM. Θα πάρω Q λοιπόν. 
> 
> Στην Winbank το χρειάζομαι μόνο για να κάνω setup την εφαρμογή της σε νέο κινητό, μετά μου έρχονται τα αιτήματα για έγκριση στην εφαρμογή οπότε δε χρειάζομαι το κινητό. 
> Αν όμως γίνει απαραίτητο για πρόσβαση στο taxis, τότε θα πρέπει να το έχω διαθέσιμο πολύ πιο συχνά.


Μπορείς να βάλεις και κινητό εξωτερικού  στο taxis και νομίζω και σε τράπεζα μπορείς

----------


## tsigarid

> Ωραία η Q!
> Εγώ το νούμερο αυτό το πήρα μόνο και μόνο για την Winbank, βασικά μπήκα στο πρώτο κατάστημα κινητής που βρήκα μπροστά μου και πήρα μια SIM. Θα πάρω Q λοιπόν. 
> 
> Στην Winbank το χρειάζομαι μόνο για να κάνω setup την εφαρμογή της σε νέο κινητό, μετά μου έρχονται τα αιτήματα για έγκριση στην εφαρμογή οπότε δε χρειάζομαι το κινητό. 
> Αν όμως γίνει απαραίτητο για πρόσβαση στο taxis, τότε θα πρέπει να το έχω διαθέσιμο πολύ πιο συχνά.


Η winbank τον παίζει άγρια όμως με την υποχρεωτική αλλαγή κωδικού κάθε 2-3 μήνες, και να απαιτεί extraPIN για αυτήν. Σήμερα έτυχε να πρέπει να δω κάτι, και δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να συνδεθώ εκτός αν έβαζα λεφτά στην κάρτα μου.

----------


## lewton

> Η winbank τον παίζει άγρια όμως με την υποχρεωτική αλλαγή κωδικού κάθε 2-3 μήνες, και να απαιτεί extraPIN για αυτήν. Σήμερα έτυχε να πρέπει να δω κάτι, και δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να συνδεθώ εκτός αν έβαζα λεφτά στην κάρτα μου.


Καλά αυτό είναι τραγικό.
Για την αλλαγή του PIN είναι υποχρεωτικό να σου έρθει SMS; Δε γίνεται με επιβεβαίωση από την εφαρμογή; Ρωτάω γιατί την τελευταία φορά που έγινε μου είχε μπλοκαριστεί έτσι και αλλιώς το ελληνικό νούμερο και άρα δεν είχα καταφέρει και να ενεργοποιήσω την εφαρμογή στο κινητό.

----------


## tsigarid

> Καλά αυτό είναι τραγικό.
> Για την αλλαγή του PIN είναι υποχρεωτικό να σου έρθει SMS; Δε γίνεται με επιβεβαίωση από την εφαρμογή; Ρωτάω γιατί την τελευταία φορά που έγινε μου είχε μπλοκαριστεί έτσι και αλλιώς το ελληνικό νούμερο και άρα δεν είχα καταφέρει και να ενεργοποιήσω την εφαρμογή στο κινητό.


Ναι, και για το PIN ζητάει SMS.

- - - Updated - - -

ΥΓ: πήγα να κοροϊδέψω το σύστημα και να αλλάξω κωδικό μέσω του web interface, και για να δω το push notification μου ζητούσε να κάνω login πρώτα. Τον παίζουν και με τα δύο χέρια.

----------


## euri

> Με την χρήση που κάνεις, σου έχουν έρθει "προειδοποιητικά" μηνύματα του στυλ "αγαπητε συνδρομητη αν δεν ανανεωσετε θα..";


Όχι, ποτέ. Και για αυτό φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχάσω να ανανεώσω και θα χάσω τον αριθμό. Οπότε έχω βάλει διάφορα υπενθυμιστήρια στα ημερολόγια για να το θυμάμαι. 

Αλλά επειδή ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του, πολλές φορές ξεχνάω και τα υπενθυμιστήρια...

----------


## tsigarid

> Όχι, ποτέ. Και για αυτό φοβάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή θα ξεχάσω να ανανεώσω και θα χάσω τον αριθμό. Οπότε έχω βάλει διάφορα υπενθυμιστήρια στα ημερολόγια για να το θυμάμαι. 
> 
> Αλλά επειδή ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του, πολλές φορές ξεχνάω και τα υπενθυμιστήρια...


Δεν πας μία φορά το χρόνο στην Ελλάδα;

----------


## euri

> Δεν πας μία φορά το χρόνο στην Ελλάδα;


Υπό Κ.Σ. ναι, συνήθως Χριστούγεννα και καλοκαίρι. Τώρα λόγω Covid-19 έχω να πάω δύο χρόνια.

----------


## ipo

Η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς κάποτε έδινε συσκευή παραγωγής token (extraPIN generator) σε ιδιώτες. Δεν ξέρω αν την έχει καταργήσει και την παρέχει πλέον μόνο σε λογιστήρια εταιρειών.

Δεν χάνετε κάτι να ρωτήσετε, αν μπορεί να δοθεί σε ιδιώτες, έστω και σαν εξαίρεση για όσους είναι στο εξωτερικό. Η Εθνική Τράπεζα πάντως κατήργησε τέτοιες συσκευές.





> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το taxis χρησιμοποιείται ως ταυτοποίηση για πολλά άλλα πράγματα πλέον, αν ήταν μόνο για τις δηλώσεις ΟΚ. Η βλακεία είναι που ως κύριο τρόπο 2FA το κράτος δέχεται μόνο το αναχρονιστικό 2FA. Και βέβαια που οι διάφορες εφαρμογές, από το taxis μέχρι την έκδοση πιστοποιητικών, τις δηλώσεις test και το κλείσιμο ραντεβού για γιατρό δεν είναι τόσο φιλικές όσο θα έπρεπε για να χρησιμοποιούνται από όλο τον πληθυσμό. Όλα αυτά καλό να υπάρχουν, αλλά έγιναν υποχρεωτικά πολύ γρήγορα και με αφορμή όχι ευχάριστες καταστάσεις (πρώτα τα capital controls - τα ξεχάσαμε; - και τώρα η πανδημία).


Τι άλλο 2FA θα θεωρούσες καλύτερο;

Πράγματι, έχουμε δρόμο για να γίνουν πιο φιλικές οι υπηρεσίες, αλλά έχουν γίνει ωραία βήματα προς τα μπροστά εξαιτίας των πιεστικών εξελίξεων. Ως προς την ταχεία υποχρεωτικότητα, θεωρώ ότι δεν θα μπορούσε εύκολα να υπάρξει ομαλή μετάβαση. Γνωρίζω πολύ έξυπνα άτομα που αντιδρούσαν έντονα σε οποιαδήποτε ψηφιοποίηση των διαδικασιών, διότι δεν ήθελαν να μάθουν τη χρήση υπολογιστή. Πάνω από 10 χρόνια έλεγε το κράτος ότι θα γίνει αποκλειστικά ψηφιακή η δήλωση φόρου εισοδήματος κι εκείνοι μέχρι τελευταία στιγμή την έκαναν σε έντυπο. Όλη αυτή τη δεκαετία που ήταν δυνατή η παράλληλη χρήση του taxisnet και των εντύπων, δεν φρόντισαν να προσαρμοστούν. Ε, μόλις καταργήθηκε το έντυπο, παραπονιούνταν για απότομες (10 χρόνια!) αλλαγές.

----------


## YAziDis

> Η Τράπεζα Πειραιώς κάποτε έδινε συσκευή παραγωγής token (extraPIN generator) σε ιδιώτες. Δεν ξέρω αν την έχει καταργήσει και την παρέχει πλέον μόνο σε λογιστήρια εταιρειών.
> 
> Δεν χάνετε κάτι να ρωτήσετε, αν μπορεί να δοθεί σε ιδιώτες, έστω και σαν εξαίρεση για όσους είναι στο εξωτερικό. Η Εθνική Τράπεζα πάντως κατήργησε τέτοιες συσκευές.


Σίγουρα; Από το 2004-2005, δε θυμάμαι ποτέ πρωτοπήγα, ποτέ δεν είχα πάρει στην Πειραιώς token.. Μόνο η Alpha Bank και η Κύπρου μου είχε δώσει θυμάμαι!

----------


## ipo

> Σίγουρα; Από το 2004-2005, δε θυμάμαι ποτέ πρωτοπήγα, ποτέ δεν είχα πάρει στην Πειραιώς token.. Μόνο η Alpha Bank και η Κύπρου μου είχε δώσει θυμάμαι!


Μάλλον το 2007 άρχισε να την παρέχει.

Χρησιμοποιούσα πριν από 10+ χρόνια, ως ιδιώτης, συσκευές token generator σε Τράπεζα Πειραιώς, Alpha Bank και Εθνική Τράπεζα.

----------


## jap

> Τι άλλο 2FA θα θεωρούσες καλύτερο;


Προφανώς εννοούσα το αναχρονιστικό SMS, αναχρονιστικό ως μέσο. Και μην αρχίσω να λέω για το viber. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι για OTP. Για τον ηλικιωμένο που δεν έχει ή δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί smartphone δεν έχω λύση, και ειδικά για μένα που θέλω να παρακάμψω και το σύστημα και να κάνω μια πληρωμή για τους ηλικιωμένους γονείς μου ή να έχω εικόνα για τις τρέχουσες δόσεις τους στην εφορία.

Για τα περί ηλεκτρονικών δηλώσεων, όταν άρχισαν να τρέχουν οι ηλεκτρονικές δηλώσεις στην εφορία για αυτό τον λόγο άλλαξα λογιστή. Αν και νεότερός μου επέμενε να κάνει τα πάντα σε χαρτί, σεβαστό αλλά όχι για μένα, αναρωτιέμαι πώς επιβιώνει ο συγκεκριμένος σήμερα. Όλα αυτά καλά είναι, αλλά να δίνονται και εναλλακτικές. 

Από τη μεριά του δημοσίου έχουν γίνει πολλά βήματα, αλλά στο σύνολο όσων πρέπει να γίνουν είναι ελάχιστα. Η γραφειοκρατία και ο παραλογισμός καλά κρατούν. Στις μεγάλες εταιρείες και στις τράπεζες ακόμα χειρότερα. Κάντε για παράδειγμα ένα απλό αίτημα στον cosmote και δοκιμάστε να βγάλετε άκρη για το πιο απλό πράγμα στο τηλέφωνο. Ή πηγαίνετε για ένα απλό άνοιγμα λογαριασμού στη "μεγάλη μας φίλη". Ή πληρώστε ένα ευρώ παραπάνω κατά λάθος στη δόση της εφορίας να δείτε τι τεράστιο μπέρδεμα είναι να το πιστώσουν κάπου, οπουδήποτε και πόσους μήνες θα πάρει. Στη θέση τους βάλτε οποιονδήποτε δημόσιο οργανισμό, μεγάλη εταιρεία, τράπεζα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Oπως είχε πει και ο Τζωρτζάκης το μακρυνό 2009 (επί Γ. Παπανδρέου) για την ψηφιοποίηση
https://www.eklogika.gr/page/diffpag...zakis_pantelis

"Μου παραδώσανε το μπάχαλο.
Θα σας παραδώσω το e-μπάχαλο"

ΥΓ
Η μάνα μου 95 συνταξιούχος θέλει να πουλήσει ένα ακίνητο και χρειάζεται ασφαλιστική ενημερώτητα.
Δεν της βγάζει "το σύστημα" γιατί χρωστάει.
Μόνο που δεν ξέρουνε πόσο και από τί.

Τι κι αν πήγε δικηγόρος στον ΕΦΚΑ, ακόμα ψάχνουν.

Το συμβόλαιο αναβλήθηκε.

ΥΓ2
Οσο για τις ανανεώσεις διπλωμάτων που βγαίνουνε με ένα κλικ, ισχύει ? μόνο για αυτοκίνητα.
Για μοτοσυκλέτες βόλτες από το Υπουργείο.

----------


## sdikr

> Oπως είχε πει και ο Τζωρτζάκης το μακρυνό 2009 (επί Γ. Παπανδρέου) για την ψηφιοποίηση
> https://www.eklogika.gr/page/diffpag...zakis_pantelis
> 
> "Μου παραδώσανε το μπάχαλο.
> Θα σας παραδώσω το e-μπάχαλο"
> 
> ΥΓ
> Η μάνα μου 95 συνταξιούχος θέλει να πουλήσει ένα ακίνητο και χρειάζεται ασφαλιστική ενημερώτητα.
> Δεν της βγάζει "το σύστημα" γιατί χρωστάει.
> ...


Μα ένα είναι το δίπλωμα για το αμάξι και την Μηχανή, αν ανανεώσεις το δίπλωμα ανανεώνεται με όλα τα στοιχεία που διαθέτει.
Τώρα  για παράδειγμα που μπήκα για τον πατέρα μου του κάνει ανανέωση κανονικά και για την μηχανή.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μα ένα είναι το δίπλωμα για το αμάξι και την Μηχανή, αν ανανεώσεις το δίπλωμα ανανεώνεται με όλα τα στοιχεία που διαθέτει.
> Τώρα  για παράδειγμα που μπήκα για τον πατέρα μου του κάνει ανανέωση κανονικά και για την μηχανή.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 233817


Θα μπώ και θα δώ ευχαριστώ
Παλιότερα με τον αρ. διπλώματος αυτοκινήτου το υπουργείο εύρισκε μόνο το αυτοκίνητο, με τον αρ. διπλώματος μοτοσυκλέτας μου βρίσκανε και τα δύο.

Είμαι παλιότερος από τον πατέρα σου, έχω 2 διπλώματα, ένα για αυτοκίνητο και άλλο για μοτοσυκλέτα  :Smile: 

Δενν είναι δικά μου στο internet τα βρήκα, το ροζ μοτοσυκλέτας, το μπλέ αυτοκινήτου



ΥΓ
Επίσης αν έχεις μόνο μοτοσυκλέτας και όχι αυτοκινήτου, η διαδικασία είναι μέσω ΚΕΠ

----------


## ipo

> Προφανώς εννοούσα το αναχρονιστικό SMS, αναχρονιστικό ως μέσο. Και μην αρχίσω να λέω για το viber. Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι για OTP.


Ποιον τρόπο λήψης OTP θεωρείς καλύτερο;

----------


## sdikr

> Θα μπώ και θα δώ ευχαριστώ
> Παλιότερα με τον αρ. διπλώματος αυτοκινήτου το υπουργείο εύρισκε μόνο το αυτοκίνητο, με τον αρ. διπλώματος μοτοσυκλέτας μου βρίσκανε και τα δύο.
> 
> Είμαι παλιότερος από τον πατέρα σου, έχω 2 διπλώματα, ένα για αυτοκίνητο και άλλο για μοτοσυκλέτα 
> 
> Δενν είναι δικά μου στο internet τα βρήκα, το ροζ μοτοσυκλέτας, το μπλέ αυτοκινήτου
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Και ο Πατέρας μου δυο είχε, απλά τα έκανε ενα πριν αρκετά χρόνια,  τότε που είχε βγεί το ροζ
Και εγώ είχα και μοτοποδηλατου,  πήγα και εγώ πριν πολλά χρόνια και το πέρασα στο κανονικό δίπλωμα.

sorry αλλά  δεν σε φταίει το gov που θέλεις να κρατήσεις αυτό το παλιό

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και ο Πατέρας μου δυο είχε, απλά τα έκανε ενα πριν αρκετά χρόνια,  τότε που είχε βγεί το ροζ
> Και εγώ είχα και μοτοποδηλατου,  πήγα και εγώ πριν πολλά χρόνια και το πέρασα στο κανονικό δίπλωμα.
> 
> sorry αλλά  δεν σε φταίει το gov που *θέλεις να κρατήσεις αυτό το παλιό*


Βολικό ήταν.
Οταν μου έπαιρναν το ένα, μου έμενε το άλλο, αντικίνητρο τα 2 σε 1  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> Βολικό ήταν.
> Οταν μου έπαιρναν το ένα, μου έμενε το άλλο, αντικίνητρο τα 2 σε 1


Ναι κλασική περίπτωση αυτή
Και πάλι όμως δεν σε φταίει το gov για το ότι έχεις μείνει με κάτι τόσο παλιό

----------


## tsigarid

Εγώ θυμάμαι να είχα 2 γιατί είχα δίπλωμα για 50cc μόνο, το οποίο το έβγαζε η αστυνομία, όχι το υπουργείο, και είχα και για αυτοκίνητο από το υπουργείο, το κλασικό τρίπτυχο. Νομίζω έχει καταργηθεί αυτή η διαφοροποίηση εδώ και καιρό όμως.

----------


## jap

> Ποιον τρόπο λήψης OTP θεωρείς καλύτερο;


Σε εφαρμογή τύπου Authy (καλύτερα, γιατί έχεις πρόσβαση και από υπολογιστή και από κινητό) ή Google Authenticator προφανώς. Αλλά δεν είναι για όλους.

----------


## ThReSh

> Σε εφαρμογή τύπου Authy (καλύτερα, γιατί έχεις πρόσβαση και από υπολογιστή και από κινητό) ή Google Authenticator προφανώς. Αλλά δεν είναι για όλους.


Και πως θα ταυτοποιεί το κράτος ότι αυτός που την ενεργοποίησε είναι πράγματι ο κάτοχος του λογαριασμού κι όχι πχ ο λογιστής του?

----------


## sdikr

> Και πως θα ταυτοποιεί το κράτος ότι αυτός που την ενεργοποίησε είναι πράγματι ο κάτοχος του λογαριασμού κι όχι πχ ο λογιστής του?


Ο βασικός λόγος που το κάνουν έτσι είναι αυτός, να μην μπορεί να είναι πλέον ο λογιστής.

Θα μπορούσε κιόλας να το βάλουν σαν υποχρέωση πλέον στους παρόχους κινητής  να μπορεί να δέχεται sms  ακόμα και αν δεν έχεις υπόλοιπό ή δεν έχεις κάνει ανανέωση για έναν χρόνο πχ ή και γιατί όχι για παραπάνω

----------


## jap

Εντάξει, σε μερικά χρόνια μπορεί να ακουμπάς το δάχτυλο στο κινητό ή να φυσάς στον αισθητήρα και θα ελέγχει μέσω DNA ότι είσαι όντως εσύ, μέχρι τότε κάπως πρέπει να γίνει η δουλειά. Είτε μιλάμε πάντως για SMS, είτε για άλλη μέθοδο, το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορείς να το έχεις και εσύ και ο όποιος εκπρόσωπός σου.

----------


## ThReSh

> Εντάξει, σε μερικά χρόνια μπορεί να ακουμπάς το δάχτυλο στο κινητό ή να φυσάς στον αισθητήρα και θα ελέγχει μέσω DNA ότι είσαι όντως εσύ, μέχρι τότε κάπως πρέπει να γίνει η δουλειά. Είτε μιλάμε πάντως για SMS, είτε για άλλη μέθοδο, το θέμα είναι πως δεν μπορείς να το έχεις και εσύ και ο όποιος εκπρόσωπός σου.


Οπότε μέχρι τότε SMS, το οποίο θα έχουμε μόνο εμείς κι ο "εκπρόσωπος" θα μπαίνει με την εξουσιοδότηση που θα του κάνουμε χωρίς να χρειάζεται να χρησιμοποιεί τα username/password μας.

----------


## jkoukos

Ξέρει κανείς αν γενικά υπάρχει περιορισμός στην ηλικία κάποιου που θέλει να κάνει μια σύνδεση κινητής (οποία κι αν είναι αυτή);

Ρωτώ διότι κατά την online αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση στο Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot στο όνομα ηλικιωμένου συγγενή, έβγαλε σχετικό μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να είναι έως 70 ετών.

Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τι γίνεται σε περιπτώσεις ηλικιωμένων με το gov και την πιστοποίηση των στοιχείων επικοινωνίας;

----------


## sdikr

> Ξέρει κανείς αν γενικά υπάρχει περιορισμός στην ηλικία κάποιου που θέλει να κάνει μια σύνδεση κινητής (οποία κι αν είναι αυτή);
> 
> Ρωτώ διότι κατά την online αίτηση για νέα σύνδεση στο Vodafone Giga WiFi on the spot στο όνομα ηλικιωμένου συγγενή, έβγαλε σχετικό μήνυμα ότι πρέπει να είναι έως 70 ετών.
> 
> Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, τι γίνεται σε περιπτώσεις ηλικιωμένων με το gov και την πιστοποίηση των στοιχείων επικοινωνίας;


Δεν μου έχει συμβεί με κανονική σύνδεση ή καρτοκινητό ως τώρα

----------


## jkoukos

Τι να πω! Θα δω αύριο τι παίζει.
Το θέλουμε αποκλειστικά για το sms του Taxis, που αυτό το πακέτο δεν χρειάζεται φόρτιση κάθε τόσο.
Μα είναι δυνατόν να αποκλείουν χρήστες λόγω ηλικίας, ακόμη και αν πρόκειται για πακέτο μόνο data;

----------


## goku

Επειδή βλέπω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται λόγος για την ταυτοποίηση μέσω κινητού, και η παροιμία λέει «Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν», θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Εκτός από τον δικό μου λογαριασμό taxis διαχειρίζομαι επίσης και του πατέρα μου και της μητέρας μου. Ο πατέρας μου έχει ήδη νούμερο στο όνομά του στην Q, και η μητέρα μου έχει ένα νούμερο Frog αλλά για διευκόλυνση δικιά της είχα πάει εγώ και το είχα εκδώσει στο δικό μου όνομα, το χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα μου όμως. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί ακόμη να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το taxis της μητέρας μου, αλλά για να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή, τι ενέργειες μπορώ να κάνω; Αν πάω σε κάποιο ΚΕΠ για παράδειγμα, θα δεκτούν το ότι είναι στο δικό μου όνομα; Ή να πάω κατευθείαν στην Cosmote και να κάνω αλλαγή ονόματος; Ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## thourios

Θα πρέπει αρχικά να ταυτοποιήσεις το όνομα της μητέρας σου με το κινητό. Δηλαδή υποχρεωτικό κινητό ο καθένας στο όνομά του.
Όχι πακιστανικά νούμερα κτλ.

----------


## Iris07

> Επειδή βλέπω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται λόγος για την ταυτοποίηση μέσω κινητού, και η παροιμία λέει «Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν», θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Εκτός από τον δικό μου λογαριασμό taxis διαχειρίζομαι επίσης και του πατέρα μου και της μητέρας μου. Ο πατέρας μου έχει ήδη νούμερο στο όνομά του στην Q, και η μητέρα μου έχει ένα νούμερο Frog αλλά για διευκόλυνση δικιά της είχα πάει εγώ και το είχα εκδώσει στο δικό μου όνομα, το χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα μου όμως. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί ακόμη να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το taxis της μητέρας μου, αλλά για να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή, τι ενέργειες μπορώ να κάνω; Αν πάω σε κάποιο ΚΕΠ για παράδειγμα, θα δεκτούν το ότι είναι στο δικό μου όνομα; Ή να πάω κατευθείαν στην Cosmote και να κάνω αλλαγή ονόματος; Ή κάτι άλλο;


Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα..
Και εγώ έχω τα 2 κινητά των δικών μου στο όνομα μου και τα έχω ταυτοποιήσει κανονικά στο GOV (και στις τράπεζες) στο όνομα τους.
Στις τράπεζες το είχα κάνει παλιότερα με παρουσία σε κατάστημα.

Χθες το κοίταγα στο Taxis και επειδή είχα βάλει άλλο κινητό στην μητέρα μου για επικοινωνία έχει κουμπάκι για συγχρονισμό με το GOV απ' ότι κατάλαβα, 
αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη.

Αλλά είδα ότι έχει 2 ξεχωριστά πεδία για κινητό, και έδειχνε και τα 2 νούμερα που έχουμε δηλώσει..

----------


## thourios

Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται στο gov με τα τηλέφωνα. Προσπάθησα να ταυτοποιήσω ένα που είναι στο δικό μου όνομα για την μητέρα μου παλαιότερα για να  βγάλω εξουσιοδότηση και δεν το δεχόταν. Σε τράπεζες το έδινα αλλά με φυσική παρουσία. Τότε δεν τους ένοιαζε.

----------


## 8anos

> Χθες το κοίταγα στο Taxis και επειδή είχα βάλει άλλο κινητό στην μητέρα για επικοινωνία έχει κουμπάκι για συγχρονισμό με το GOV απ' ότι κατάλαβα, 
> αλλά δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμη.


Που έχει αυτό το κουμπάκι του συγχρονισμού με το gov;
Στο πεδίο Διαχείριση λογαριασμού/Στοιχεία λογαριασμού δεν βλέπω κάτι.

----------


## Iris07

> Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται στο gov με τα τηλέφωνα. Προσπάθησα να ταυτοποιήσω ένα που είναι στο δικό μου όνομα για την μητέρα μου παλαιότερα για να  βγάλω εξουσιοδότηση και δεν το δεχόταν. Σε τράπεζες το έδινα αλλά με φυσική παρουσία. Τότε δεν τους ένοιαζε.


Μα και το GOV, μπορεί να κάνει ταυτοποίηση με στοιχεία από τράπεζα..
Έτσι το έκανα..

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν νομίζω να γίνεται στο gov με τα τηλέφωνα. Προσπάθησα να ταυτοποιήσω ένα που είναι στο δικό μου όνομα για την μητέρα μου παλαιότερα για να  βγάλω εξουσιοδότηση και δεν το δεχόταν. Σε τράπεζες το έδινα αλλά με φυσική παρουσία. Τότε δεν τους ένοιαζε.


Μπορείς να πας στο ΚΕΠ να κάνεις την πιστοποίηση,  οχι εσυ η μητέρα σου, απο την στιγμή που το κινητό δεν έχει δηλωθεί σε άλλον λογαριασμό

----------


## Iris07

> Που έχει αυτό το κουμπάκι του συγχρονισμού με το gov;
> Στο πεδίο Διαχείριση λογαριασμού/Στοιχεία λογαριασμού δεν βλέπω κάτι.


My ΑΑDE -> Μητρώο & Επικοινωνία..

----------


## dimitri_ns

Πόσους άραγε αριθμούς τηλεφώνου δέχεται το gov ?

H AADE 2
Η τράπεζα 1
Το mail της ΔΕΗ 1 mail  :Smile:

----------


## 8anos

> My ΑΑDE -> Μητρώο & Επικοινωνία..


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κοιτουσα στο gsis

----------


## Iris07

> Πόσους άραγε αριθμούς τηλεφώνου δέχεται το gov ?
> 
> H AADE 2
> Η τράπεζα 1
> Το mail της ΔΕΗ 1 mail


Απλά είχαν κρατήσει και τα τηλέφωνα που είχες δηλώσει από παλιά στο gsis για επικοινωνία.

Κάποια πράγματα μέχρι πέρυσι έχω συνηθίσει και εγώ να τα κάνω μπαίνοντας από το gsis.

----------


## 8anos

> My ΑΑDE -> Μητρώο & Επικοινωνία..


Δεν δέχεται αριθμό κινητού της αλλοδαπής παρόλο που το gov τον δέχεται και δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## nothing

Αντιγραφω και εδω (αρχικα ρωτησα στο sfbb thread) μπας και το δουν περισσοτεροι να ριξουν καμια ιδεα...

"_Μια βοήθεια για όποιον γνωρίζει:

Ήρθε στη μητέρα μου mail από cosmote ότι πρέπει να στείλουμε ψηφιακή βεβαίωση εγγράφου για μια δήλωση που ουσιαστικά δίνουμε τη δυνατότητα να παίρνει η cosmote την επιδότηση.

Πήγα και έκανα τη διαδικασία και τράβηξε τα δεδομένα μέσω εθνικής τράπεζας ώστε να μπορέσω μέσω gov (όπως είναι οι οδηγίες) να το κάνω, αλλά όταν ανεβάζω το έγγραφο και πατάω "Συνέχεια" μου βγάζει "προέκυψε σφάλμα".

Γνωρίζει κανείς τι παίζει ακριβώς μιας και δε γράφει τίποτα παραπάνω ώστε να καταλάβω τι φταίει?_"

Ειναι απλο pdf που εβαλα ημερομηνια και και υπογραφη.
Επισης παρατηρω οτι η ημερομηνια γεννησης ειναι λαθος στα στοιχεια που εμφανιζει (1/1 του σωστου ομως ετους). Αυτο πως μπορουμε να το διορθωσουμε? 


Βαζω και ενα screenshot:

----------


## geodimis

> Επειδή βλέπω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό γίνεται λόγος για την ταυτοποίηση μέσω κινητού, και η παροιμία λέει «Των φρονίμων τα παιδιά πριν πεινάσουν μαγειρεύουν», θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. Εκτός από τον δικό μου λογαριασμό taxis διαχειρίζομαι επίσης και του πατέρα μου και της μητέρας μου. Ο πατέρας μου έχει ήδη νούμερο στο όνομά του στην Q, και η μητέρα μου έχει ένα νούμερο Frog αλλά για διευκόλυνση δικιά της είχα πάει εγώ και το είχα εκδώσει στο δικό μου όνομα, το χρησιμοποιεί η μητέρα μου όμως. Δεν έχει χρειαστεί ακόμη να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το taxis της μητέρας μου, αλλά για να μην τρέχουμε τελευταία στιγμή, τι ενέργειες μπορώ να κάνω; Αν πάω σε κάποιο ΚΕΠ για παράδειγμα, θα δεκτούν το ότι είναι στο δικό μου όνομα; Ή να πάω κατευθείαν στην Cosmote και να κάνω αλλαγή ονόματος; Ή κάτι άλλο;


Αυτή η ερώτηση με ενδιαφέρει και μένα: το δικό μου κινητό, το είχα δηλώσει στο ebanking  εθνικής του πατέρα μου όταν του το άνοιξα πριν χρόνια και το δέχεται κανονικά το gov.gr όταν τον ταυτοποίω μέσω I-bank του- είναι υπέρηλικας, μενει μακριά με αποκλειστική όποτε συχνά πυκνά του βγάζω ΥΔ μέσω gov.gr για διάφορες υπηρεσίες. Μέσω taxis όμως είναι δηλωμένο το δικό του κινητό και για το λόγο αυτό δεν του κάνω και Μητρωο Επικοινωνίας για να μην «δέσουν» το δικό του νουμερο στο gov. Επισης το Μητρωο Επικοινωνιας πολύ λογικά δε δέχεται ίδιο νουμερο κινητού με άλλου χρήστη (το δικό μου νουμερο). Σκέφτομαι όμως αν τελικά γινει με PIN η είσοδος στο taxis τότε θα έχω «πρόβλημα»..

----------


## jap

Άνοιξε η πλατφόρμα για την απαλλαγή τελών κινητής τηλεφωνίας για τους 15-29 ετών. Το link είναι αυτό, οδηγίες εδώ. Σήμερα όσοι έχουν λήγοντα ΑΦΜ το 0, αύριο το 1 κ.ο.κ. Από την 11η μέρα (20 του μηνός όπως το  υπολογίζω) όσοι δεν έχουν κάνει ήδη δήλωση. Για τους ανηλίκους οι γονείς. Φαίνεται πως αρκεί η δήλωση του αριθμού και του παρόχου και επιβεβαίωση μέσω SMS, δεν χρειάζονται δηλώσεις παρόχου και άλλα γραφειοκρατικά.

----------


## bomberb17

Χρειάζεται να κάνω ενημέρωση στοιχείων στην τράπεζά μου (Πειραιώς) και επειδή η ενημέρωση θα γίνει χωρίς τη φυσική μου παρουσία στο κατάστημα, μου ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά (διαβατήριο, ταυτότητα, πιστοποιητικά επαγγέλματος κλπ") νομίμως επικυρωμένα από επίσημη Δημόσια αρχή". Επειδή βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό και η πρεσβεία είναι πολύ μακριά, τους πρότεινα να το κάνω μέσω του gov.gr https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iose-eggraphou . Δεν δέχοναι όμως και επιμένουν στην "μη ψηφιακή" επικύρωση εγγράφου.. Είναι "σωστό - νόμιμο" αυτό που λένε;

----------


## sdikr

> Χρειάζεται να κάνω ενημέρωση στοιχείων στην τράπεζά μου (Πειραιώς) και επειδή η ενημέρωση θα γίνει χωρίς τη φυσική μου παρουσία στο κατάστημα, μου ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά (διαβατήριο, ταυτότητα, πιστοποιητικά επαγγέλματος κλπ") νομίμως επικυρωμένα από επίσημη Δημόσια αρχή". Επειδή βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό και η πρεσβεία είναι πολύ μακριά, τους πρότεινα να το κάνω μέσω του gov.gr https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iose-eggraphou . Δεν δέχοναι όμως και επιμένουν στην "μη ψηφιακή" επικύρωση εγγράφου.. Είναι "σωστό - νόμιμο" αυτό που λένε;


Δεν μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του gov-kyc η ενημέρωση; 
Για την ώρα νομίζω πως  υποχρέωση να το δεχτεί το επικυρωμένο μέσω gov υπάρχει μόνο για το δημόσιο

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.winbank.gr/sites/idiwtes...%83%CE%B7.aspx

----------


## bomberb17

> Δεν μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του gov-kyc η ενημέρωση; 
> Για την ώρα νομίζω πως  υποχρέωση να το δεχτεί το επικυρωμένο μέσω gov υπάρχει μόνο για το δημόσιο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> https://www.winbank.gr/sites/idiwtes...%83%CE%B7.aspx


Το δοκίμασα απ'ευθείας μέσω του KYC και για κάποιο λόγο αποτυγχάνει στο τελικό βήμα, χωρίς περαιτέρω εξήγηση.
Πάντως ακόμα και αν δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι ως τράπεζα, μου φαίνεται περίεργο (και θα έλεγα απαράδεκτο) να μη δέχονται το gov.gr από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει.

----------


## sdikr

> Το δοκίμασα απ'ευθείας μέσω του KYC και για κάποιο λόγο αποτυγχάνει στο τελικό βήμα, χωρίς περαιτέρω εξήγηση.
> Πάντως ακόμα και αν δεν είναι υποχρεωμένοι ως τράπεζα, μου φαίνεται περίεργο (και θα έλεγα απαράδεκτο) να μη δέχονται το gov.gr από τη στιγμή που υπάρχει.


Εχεις γραφτεί στο μητρώο επικοινωνίας; 

Το ίδιο το gov αναφέρει πως είναι για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες




> Η ψηφιακή βεβαίωση που θα εκδώσετε είναι νομικά ισοδύναμη με έγγραφο που φέρει το γνήσιο της υπογραφής και μπορείτε είτε να την αποστείλετε ηλεκτρονικά, είτε να την εκτυπώσετε και να την καταθέσετε σε δημόσια υπηρεσία.

----------


## Iris07

Πειραιώς με είχαν ταλαιπωρήσει και μένα κάποια στιγμή, και ήθελαν και κάτι άλλα χαρτιά εκτός από τα στοιχεία που έβγαζε το gov-kyc..
το οποίο ήταν ενημερωμένο.

Τους τα σκάναρα και τα έστειλα.

----------


## bomberb17

> Εχεις γραφτεί στο μητρώο επικοινωνίας;


Ναι και όλα μου τα στοιχεία είναι ενημερωμένα.




> Το ίδιο το gov αναφέρει πως είναι για δημόσιες υπηρεσίες


Το πρώτο κομμάτι όπως το διαβάζω



> Η ψηφιακή βεβαίωση που θα εκδώσετε είναι νομικά ισοδύναμη με έγγραφο που φέρει το γνήσιο της υπογραφής


δεν συνεπάγεται ότι η νομική ισοδυναμία ισχύει μόνο για δημόσια υπηρεσία.
Το δεύτερο κομμάτι 



> να την καταθέσετε σε δημόσια υπηρεσία.


μάλλον αναφέρεται σε αυτό που είπες πριν, ότι το δημόσιο είναι απλά υποχρεωμένο να την δεχτεί

----------


## thourios

Τελευταίες ώρες από ότι με πληροφορούν συνάδελφοι όλες οι ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες του ΕΦΚΑ είναι down. Προσπάθησα και εγώ να μπω εδώ

https://www.gov.gr/upourgeia/upourge...ises-misthoton

----------


## geodimis

> Χρειάζεται να κάνω ενημέρωση στοιχείων στην τράπεζά μου (Πειραιώς) και επειδή η ενημέρωση θα γίνει χωρίς τη φυσική μου παρουσία στο κατάστημα, μου ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά (διαβατήριο, ταυτότητα, πιστοποιητικά επαγγέλματος κλπ") νομίμως επικυρωμένα από επίσημη Δημόσια αρχή". Επειδή βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό και η πρεσβεία είναι πολύ μακριά, τους πρότεινα να το κάνω μέσω του gov.gr https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iose-eggraphou . Δεν δέχοναι όμως και επιμένουν στην "μη ψηφιακή" επικύρωση εγγράφου.. Είναι "σωστό - νόμιμο" αυτό που λένε;


νομίζω είναι σωστό γιατί είναι ιδιωτικός τομέας και δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό.. βέβαια αν ήταν να σου πουλήσουν κάτι θα τα δεχόντουσαν όπως όπως..

----------


## thourios

> Χρειάζεται να κάνω ενημέρωση στοιχείων στην τράπεζά μου (Πειραιώς) και επειδή η ενημέρωση θα γίνει χωρίς τη φυσική μου παρουσία στο κατάστημα, μου ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά (διαβατήριο, ταυτότητα, πιστοποιητικά επαγγέλματος κλπ") νομίμως επικυρωμένα από επίσημη Δημόσια αρχή". Επειδή βρίσκομαι στο εξωτερικό και η πρεσβεία είναι πολύ μακριά, τους πρότεινα να το κάνω μέσω του gov.gr https://www.gov.gr/ipiresies/polites...iose-eggraphou . Δεν δέχοναι όμως και επιμένουν στην "μη ψηφιακή" επικύρωση εγγράφου.. Είναι "σωστό - νόμιμο" αυτό που λένε;


Στην θέση σου θα προσπαθούσα να το κάνω ηλεκτρονικά μέσω του gov.gr Αν κάτι δεν είναι αποδεκτό σου βγάζει μήνυμα. Ο κάθε υπάλληλος πολλές φορές λέει ότι να ναι αφού εργάζονται πολλές φορές εργολαβικοί που είναι υπάλληλοι 2 μηνών. Σε περίπτωση δυσκολίας στείλε e-mail στο support της τράπεζας αλλά αυτό μόνο αν έχεις πρόβλημα.
Οι πρεσβείες ζητούν λεφτά για επικυρώσεις και πολλές φορές είναι και πολλά.

----------


## jap

> Το έκανα πριν κάποιους μήνες μέσω αυτού που αναφέρεις.
> Αν εξαιρέσεις ότι η κυρία απέναντι δεν έβλεπε καθαρά την ταυτότητα από την κάμερα του κινητού και χάσαμε 10 λεπτά μέχρι να "πιστοποιηθώ", όλα τα υπόλοιπα κύλισαν ρολόι.
> Είχαν βέβαια ζητήσει (με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο) να ανεβάσω όλα τα σχετικά δικαιολογητικά πριν το meeting, κάτι που βοήθησε στην όλη διαδικασία.


Να αναφέρω κι εγώ τώρα που τελειώσαμε ότι η διαδικασία (απόδοση ΑΦΜ και κλειδάριθμου σε ανήλικο) είναι πανεύκολη. Μπλέκεται μόνο ο γονιός, χρειάζονται και οι δύο ταυτότητες, γονιού και παιδιού. Τα δικαιολογητικά (οικογενειακή κατάσταση) από την αρχή ως συνημμένα στην αίτηση (θέλει προσοχή γιατί σε αφήνει να προχωρήσεις και χωρίς να τα βάλεις). Έκανα τη διαδικασία 2 φορές, γιατί χρειάστηκε να βγει ΑΦΜ για δύο παιδιά, 2 ξεχωριστά ραντεβού. Με τον πρώτο υπάλληλο αργήσαμε να ξεκινήσουμε, δοκίμασα αρχικά από τον υπολογιστή όπου δεν είχα ήχο (αν και είχα μόλις δοκιμάσει ακουστικά - μικρόφωνα) και μετά από 3-4 αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες μου πρότεινε να αλλάξω συσκευή. Και ευτυχώς, γιατί βολεύει να κάνεις τη βιντεοκλήση από το τηλέφωνο και να έχεις τον υπολογιστή από την άλλη να τσεκάρεις τα email που σου στέλνει ο υπάλληλος (την απόδοση ΑΦΜ), το σύστημα (κλειδάριθμος) και τις επιβεβαιώσεις, αλλά και να κάνεις την εγγραφή στο taxis σε πρώτη φάση και την ενεργοποίηση σε δεύτερη. Όλα με το δικό μου τηλέφωνο και email, μόνο για την εγγραφή στο taxis δήλωσα τα email των παιδιών αλλά χρειάζεται κι εκεί πρόσβαση γιατί εκεί έρχεται ο κλειδάριθμος. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο, τα email όπως και τα τηλέφωνα μπορούν να αλλάξουν σε δεύτερη φάση. Με τον πρώτο υπάλληλο που ήταν πολύ διεξοδικός και εξηγούσε τα πάντα, κάναμε 20-25 λεπτά συνολικά, για τον κλειδάριθμο μου είπε αρχικά ότι θα είχε υπόψη του να το προχωρήσει αν είχα κάνει την εγγραφή εντός μιας ώρας, τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε, ολοκληρώσαμε μέσα στην κλήση. Με τον δεύτερο υπάλληλο είχαμε ξεμπερδέψει μέσα σε 10 λεπτά την όλη διαδικασία, μετά από λίγο του έκανα και μια πολύ σύντομη κλήση όπως ζήτησε να του επιβεβαιώσω ότι ήρθαν όλα τα email με τις βεβαιώσεις. 

Ελπίζω να χρησιμεύσουν τα παραπάνω σε κάποιον, μέχρι να ξανααλλάξουν τις διαδικασίες  :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

Και η άδεια μοτοποδηλάτου  στο gov.gr



> Ο πολίτης συνδέεται μέσω των κωδικών Taxisnet και μπορεί να υποβάλλει την αίτηση ηλεκτρονικά στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία Τροχαίας στον τόπο κατοικίας του.
> 
> Τη δυνατότητα να ανανεώνουν ηλεκτρονικά την άδεια κυκλοφορίας του μοτοποδηλάτου τους μέσω του gov.gr έχουν από το απόγευμα της Τετάρτης οι πολίτες.
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την Κοινή Υπουργική Απόφαση των Υπουργών Προστασίας του Πολίτη Τάκη Θεοδωρικάκου και Επικρατείας και Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης Κυριάκου Πιερρακάκη, η αίτηση για την ανανέωση θα πραγματοποιείται με πολύ απλό τρόπο μέσω του gov.gr, στην ενότητα «Πολίτης και καθημερινότητα» και την υποενότητα «Μετακινήσεις».
> 
> Ειδικότερα, ο πολίτης συνδέεται μέσω των κωδικών Taxisnet και μπορεί να υποβάλλει την αίτηση ηλεκτρονικά στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία Τροχαίας του τόπου κατοικίας του. Μέσω της εφαρμογής, μπορεί να δει ηλεκτρονικά το σχετικό κόστος που ποικίλει ανάλογα με την ημερομηνία της τελευταίας ανανέωσης καθώς και να πληρώσει με ηλεκτρονικό παράβολο. Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της επεξεργασίας η βεβαίωση ανανέωσης άδειας κυκλοφορίας μοτοποδηλάτου αποστέλλεται ηλεκτρονικά στο gov.gr στην θυρίδα του πολίτη.
> 
> Στο Μητρώο Μοτοποδηλάτων της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας είναι καταχωρισμένες 1.419.923 ενεργές άδειες. Η πλατφόρμα χρησιμοποιεί τις ηλεκτρονικές υπηρεσίες του Κέντρου Διαλειτουργικότητας και τις Ηλεκτρονικές Θυρίδες του gov.gr που έχουν αποδοθεί στις Υπηρεσίες της Τροχαίας, επιτυγχάνοντας έτσι την εξάλειψη της απαίτησης για φυσική παρουσία του πολίτη στις Υπηρεσίες της Τροχαίας. Ο σχεδιασμός και η ανάπτυξη της υπηρεσίας έγινε από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία, το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Υποδομών Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας (ΕΔΥΤΕ ΑΕ – GRNET), την Γενική Γραμματεία Πληροφοριακών Συστημάτων Δημόσιας Διοίκησης και την Γενική Γραμματεία Ψηφιακή Διακυβέρνησης και Απλούστευσης Διαδικασιών του Υπουργείου Ψηφιακής Διακυβέρνησης.
> ...


Πηγή: https://www.voria.gr/article/sto-gov...-motopodilatou

----------


## goku

Ερώτηση. Μιας και υπάρχουν ακόμη αδαείς πολίτες οι οποίοι δίνουν τους κωδικούς taxis τους σε λογιστές και δεν ξέρω και που αλλού, γνωρίζει κανείς αν υπάρχει τρόπος να δούμε κάποιο ιστορικό με το που έχουν συνδεθεί αυτοί οι κωδικοί; ή έστω αν μπορούμε να βρούμε τίποτα hints για του που έχουν συνδεθεί; Σε φάση δηλαδή "έχει συνδεθεί από συσκευή Windows, Chrome φυλλομετρητή, στις 14/3/2022 13:11", ή κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## jap

Δεν νομίζω, αυτό που γίνεται είναι να δεις στο taxis αν ο λογιστής έχει κάνει εξουσιοδότηση στον εαυτό του για αυτά που όντως πρέπει να κάνει ο ίδιος. Στη συνέχεια να αλλάξεις το password. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω αναφέρει, πήγα να κάνω εξυπηρέτηση σε συγγενείς, διαπίστωσα ότι ο λογιστής τους είχε βάλει σε όλους username το αντίστοιχο ΑΦΜ και password σε όλους 11111111  :Razz:

----------


## goku

> Δεν νομίζω, αυτό που γίνεται είναι να δεις στο taxis αν ο λογιστής έχει κάνει εξουσιοδότηση στον εαυτό του για αυτά που όντως πρέπει να κάνει ο ίδιος. Στη συνέχεια να αλλάξεις το password. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω αναφέρει, πήγα να κάνω εξυπηρέτηση σε συγγενείς, διαπίστωσα ότι ο λογιστής τους είχε βάλει σε όλους username το αντίστοιχο ΑΦΜ και password σε όλους 11111111


Εγώ προσωπικά έχω αλλάξει τους κωδικούς σε όλα τα μέλη της οικογένειας. Δυστυχώς οι γονείς μου αλλά και άλλοι συγγενείς δεν καταλαβαίνουν και δίνουν τους κωδικούς στον λογιστή για να τους κάνει την φορολογική δήλωση (την δικιά μου δήλωση την κάνω μόνος μου). Φυσικά μετά από κάθε δήλωση τους ξανα-αλλάζω άμεσα τους κωδικούς αλλά αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια κάθε χρόνο ή κάθε φορά που θέλουν να κάνουν κάποια μεταβολή στο Ε1 ή στο Ε9. Για εξουσιοδότηση στους λογιστές ούτε λόγος καθώς οι περισσότεροι πληρώνονται μαύρα και μάλλον δεν θέλουν να φαίνεται στο σύστημα πόσες δηλώσεις κάνουν. Επίσης τι γίνεται αν κάποιος επαγγελματίας (μη-λογιστής) χρειάζεται τους κωδικούς και το σύστημα δεν δίνει επιλογή για εξουσιοδότηση ώστε να μπει με τους δικούς του; Για το κτηματολόγιο για παράδειγμα έπρεπε να μπεις με κωδικούς taxis για να δηλώσεις τα τεμάχια/οικόπεδα και δεν είχε επιλογή να εξουσιοδοτήσεις τον μηχανικό που σε εξυπηρέτησε (από όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον).

----------


## thourios

Ίσως έχει δημιουργηθεί άλλο νήμα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρω. Το βάζω εδώ επειδή ίσως έχει ενδιαφέρον. Αν θέλουν οι διαχειριστές το διαγράφουν ή το μεταφέρουν.
Σήμερα έλαβα αυτό. Αν και είναι γνωστό ότι θα γίνουν αλλαγές ώστε να μην έχει πρόσβαση να μπαίνει όποτε θέλει ο κάθε λογιστής στον λογαριασμό μας.



> _Επικαιροποίησε τώρα την επικοινωνία σου με την ΑΑΔΕ
> Πρόσθεσε το προσωπικό e-mail σου και το e-mail του Βοηθού σου
> Πολίτες και νομικά πρόσωπα, καθώς και νομικές οντότητες, που είναι πιστοποιημένοι χρήστες των ηλεκτρονικών υπηρεσιών της ΑΑΔΕ, οφείλουν να επικαιροποιούν στην ψηφιακή πύλη myAADE, στην επιλογή «Μητρώο & Επικοινωνία» και στην ενότητα «Στοιχεία Επικοινωνίας», τα στοιχεία ηλεκτρονικής επικοινωνίας τους, ήτοι τις διευθύνσεις ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου (e-mail) και τα τηλέφωνά τους (Κινητό & Σταθερό τηλέφωνο).
> Για την ηλεκτρονική επικοινωνία με την ΑΑΔΕ μπορείτε να δηλώσετε:
> •	Το «Προσωπικό e-mail», ως διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου στην οποία έχετε πρόσβαση η ίδια / ο ίδιος.
> •	Στη διεύθυνση αυτή λαμβάνετε κάθε είδους ενημερωτικά μηνύματα της ΑΑΔΕ και όλες τις ειδοποιήσεις για όλες τις πράξεις και έγγραφα που κοινοποιούνται στο λογαριασμό (θυρίδα) σας στην ψηφιακή πύλη myAADE, περιλαμβανομένων αυτών που ενδεχομένως περιέχουν ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα που δεν αφορούν φορολογικές δηλώσεις ή φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις σας.
> •	Το e-mail του Βοηθού σας, δηλαδή του προσώπου σας βοηθά στην εκπλήρωση των φορολογικών υποχρεώσεών σας (επιλέγοντας τη σχέση σας με τον Βοηθό σας από αποκλειστική λίστα ρόλων, όπως λογιστής, σύμβουλος, συγγενής/οικείο πρόσωπο).
> •	Στο mail του Βοηθού σας αποστέλλονται ειδοποιήσεις για την κοινοποίηση σας στην ψηφιακή πύλη myAADE, πράξεων, εγγράφων και ενημερωτικών μηνυμάτων της ΑΑΔΕ, εξαιρουμένων αυτών που ενδέχεται να περιέχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα (ευαίσθητα ή μη) που δεν αφορούν φορολογικές δηλώσεις ή φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις σας (πχ πρόστιμα ανεμβολίαστων, κοινοποίηση ατομικών ειδοποιήσεων καταβολής μη φορολογικών υποχρεώσεων, όπως πρόστιμα τροχαίας, υποχρεώσεις υπέρ τρίτων κλπ).
> •	Μπορεί να επιλέξετε (check-box), στο mail του Βοηθού να αποστέλλονται και ειδοποιήσεις οι οποίες αφορούν ή περιέχουν προσωπικά δεδομένα (ευαίσθητα ή μη) που δεν σχετίζονται με φορολογικές υποχρεώσεις σας. Εάν δεν γίνει αυτή η επιλογή, οι ειδοποιήσεις για τα θέματα αυτά αποστέλλονται μόνο στο «Προσωπικό e-mail» σας. Εφόσον δεν καταχωρήσετε τέτοιο, η κοινοποίηση για τα θέματα αυτά πραγματοποιείται κατά τις κείμενες διατάξεις (πχ συστημένη επιστολή, επίδοση).
> ...


Είναι υποχρεωτικό αυτό;  Προς το παρόν εγώ δεν έχω λογιστή.

----------


## nnn

> Είναι υποχρεωτικό αυτό; Προς το παρόν εγώ δεν έχω λογιστή.


Καλό είναι να επικαιροποιήσεις τα στοιχεία σου. Σε περίπτωση που δεν το κάνεις, δεν θα μπορείς να πεις δεν έλαβα ειδοποίηση για κάτι που σε αφορά φορολογικά.

Εμένα τα πήρε από το ΕΜΕΠ απευθείας.

----------


## Chingachgook

Και εγώ πήρα το email (αλλά είχα επικαιροποιήσει τα στοιχεία επικοινωνίας σχετικά πρόσφατα)

----------


## thourios

> Καλό είναι να επικαιροποιήσεις τα στοιχεία σου. Σε περίπτωση που δεν το κάνεις, δεν θα μπορείς να πεις δεν έλαβα ειδοποίηση για κάτι που σε αφορά φορολογικά.
> 
> Εμένα τα πήρε από το ΕΜΕΠ απευθείας.


Τα τσέκαρα είναι εντάξει. Απλά εκεί που λέει βοηθός δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα αφού δεν έχω βοηθό.

----------


## nnn

> Τα τσέκαρα είναι εντάξει. Απλά εκεί που λέει βοηθός δεν έχω βάλει τίποτα αφού δεν έχω βοηθό.


Ούτε εγώ.

----------


## Chingachgook

Τσκ τσκ τσκ, πλεμπαίοι χωρις βοηθό, ω μοντιε, πως ζείτε;  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

> Τσκ τσκ τσκ, πλεμπαίοι χωρις βοηθό, ω μοντιε, πως ζείτε;


Γιατί αυτή η κυρία που είχα τα έκανε μαντάρα. Καλύτερα τα έφτιαχνα εγώ. Είμαι σε αναζήτηση καινούργιου.
Και κάποιος που δεν έχει καθόλου περιουσιακά στοιχεία και παίρνει έναν μισθό γιατί να έχει βοηθό;

----------


## goku

Έκανα αίτηση προχθές για ένα πιστοποιητικό Εντοπιότητας. Κατά την διαδικασία συμπλήρωσα όλα τα πεδία με τα στοιχεία που ζητούσε η φόρμα. Δεν μου ζήτησε τίποτα άλλο. Μου έρχεται σήμερα SMS και λέει ότι θέλει αποδεικτικό κατοικίας (εκκαθαριστικό). Μπαίνω πάλι στο gov.gr, βρίσκω την αίτηση, αλλά πουθενά επιλογή για να ανεβάσω το εκκαθαριστικό. Πάω να κάνω νέα αίτηση, αλλά πουθενά επιλογή για να ανεβάσω το εκκαθαριστικό. Στην ουσία σε αφήνει να κάνεις αίτηση αλλά την ακυρώνουν εκ των υστέρων γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά επιλογή να ανεβάσεις το εκκαθαριστικό, είναι ημιτελής δηλαδή. Έχασα 3 μέρες για το τίποτα και αναγκαστικά αύριο θα πρέπει να πάω όπως και να έχει στο ΚΕΠ για να τους πάω το εκκαθαριστικό, και να περιμένω άλλες 3 μέρες.

----------


## sdikr

> Έκανα αίτηση προχθές για ένα πιστοποιητικό Εντοπιότητας. Κατά την διαδικασία συμπλήρωσα όλα τα πεδία με τα στοιχεία που ζητούσε η φόρμα. Δεν μου ζήτησε τίποτα άλλο. Μου έρχεται σήμερα SMS και λέει ότι θέλει αποδεικτικό κατοικίας (εκκαθαριστικό). Μπαίνω πάλι στο gov.gr, βρίσκω την αίτηση, αλλά πουθενά επιλογή για να ανεβάσω το εκκαθαριστικό. Πάω να κάνω νέα αίτηση, αλλά πουθενά επιλογή για να ανεβάσω το εκκαθαριστικό. Στην ουσία σε αφήνει να κάνεις αίτηση αλλά την ακυρώνουν εκ των υστέρων γιατί δεν υπάρχει πουθενά επιλογή να ανεβάσεις το εκκαθαριστικό, είναι ημιτελής δηλαδή. Έχασα 3 μέρες για το τίποτα και αναγκαστικά αύριο θα πρέπει να πάω όπως και να έχει στο ΚΕΠ για να τους πάω το εκκαθαριστικό, και να περιμένω άλλες 3 μέρες.


Δοκίμασες να τους στείλεις μήνυμα;

----------


## goku

> Δοκίμασες να τους στείλεις μήνυμα;


Που να στείλω μήνυμα; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτό, το αναφέρω καθαρά και μόνο για το ειρωνικό της υπόθεσης, φτιάχνουν κάτι που δεν δουλεύει. Θα πάω αύριο από το ΚΕΠ να ξεμπερδεύω.

----------


## sdikr

> Που να στείλω μήνυμα; Δεν με ενδιαφέρει αυτό, το αναφέρω καθαρά και μόνο για το ειρωνικό της υπόθεσης, φτιάχνουν κάτι που δεν δουλεύει. Θα πάω αύριο από το ΚΕΠ να ξεμπερδεύω.


Αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει οκ.

Αλλά το ότι αρκετές φορές κάποιοι δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους, καθώς  έχουν υποχρέωση να ψάξουν ότι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζεται ενδουπηρεσιακα αλλά δεν το κάνουν  και σου λένε φέρε μας το τάδε χαρτί   δεν φταίει το gov για αυτό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει οκ.
> 
> Αλλά το ότι αρκετές φορές κάποιοι δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους, καθώς  έχουν υποχρέωση να ψάξουν ότι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζεται ενδουπηρεσιακα αλλά δεν το κάνουν  και σου λένε φέρε μας το τάδε χαρτί   δεν φταίει το gov για αυτό.


Τίποτα κυβερνητικό ( αυτής της κυβέρνησης) δεν φταίει.
Εξυπηρετούν τους Ελληνες πολίτες καταπληκτικά.

Πήγα στο ΚΕΠ για ανανέωση διπλώματος. (δεν είχα ηλεκτρονική δυνατότητα, δεν φταίει το gov, εγώ φταίω   :Razz: , πιθανά η νεοδημοκρατική ατομική ευθύνη που δεν έχω )
Μοτοσυκλέτας και αυτοκινήτου.
Μόλις είδαν ότι μοτοσυκλέτας το έχω βγάλει στην Ξάνθη, μου προτείνανε να πάω στο Υπουργείο(νάναι καλά οι άνθρωποι, εξυπηρέτησαν)

Γιατί σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση για δίπλωμα που έχει εκδοθεί στην Ρόδο, η ανανέωση πήρε 5 μήνες.
Και το προσωρινό δίπλωμα που δίνει το ΚΕΠ ισχύει για 4 μήνες.  :Razz: 

Παράλληλα στο προσωρινό δίπλωμα που σου δίνει το υπουργείο κολλάνε φωτογραφία, του ΚΕΠ είναι χωρίς φωτογραφία.

Στο υπουργείο δεν είχε κόσμο, εξυπηρετήθηκα γρήγορα, το προσωρινό ισχύει πάλι 4 μήνες.
Ευτυχώς η υπάλληλος μου είπε 2 βδομάδες πριν την λήξη να ξαναπάω από το υπουργείο, σε ερώτηση αν θα με ειδοποιήσουν μου είπε: 
"Σιγά μην σαν ειδοποιήσουμε"
Ευγενέστατη

300 νάναι οι ώρες τους, σκέφτομαι κι αυτούς του εξωτερικού που θα επιστρέψουν στην Ελλάδα.

ΥΓ
Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, η αδερφή μου έβαλε το παλιό δίπλωμα σε φάκελο και το έστειλε Αγγλία, όταν διαπίστωσε τι ζητάει το Ελληνικό δημόσιο.
Της ήρθε το καινούργιο (αγγλικό) πάλι σε φάκελο.

----------


## sdikr

Ιστορία dimitris_ns  Νο 529   :Yawn:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ιστορία dimitris_ns  Νο 529


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα συνεχίσει.
Μέχρι να μου φέρετε λουλούδια  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα συνεχίσει.
> Μέχρι να μου φέρετε λουλούδια


Ναι εδώ και ένα χρόνο είναι,    το gov μιλάει για το νέο δίπλωμα, την κάρτα,  όχι για το παλιό το 3πτυχο ούτε το παλιό το 50αρι απο την τροχαία και σίγουρα όχι για το δίπλωμα που θα βγάλεις την φώτο να την βάλεις στο καινούργιο.

Το ότι εσύ δεν είχε κάνει την αλλαγή τόσα χρόνια δεν σε φταίει το gov

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ναι εδώ και ένα χρόνο είναι,    το gov μιλάει για το νέο δίπλωμα, την κάρτα,  όχι για το παλιό το 3πτυχο ούτε το παλιό το 50αρι απο την τροχαία και σίγουρα όχι για το δίπλωμα που θα βγάλεις την φώτο να την βάλεις στο καινούργιο.
> 
> *Το ότι εσύ δεν είχε κάνει την αλλαγή τόσα χρόνια δεν σε φταίει το gov*


Είπαμε
Δεν φταίει το gov
Η νεοδημοκρατική ατομική ευθύνη που δεν έχω, φταίει.

Με κάνεις και επαναλαμβάνομαι, ή δεν ακούς ή δεν βλέπεις να διαβάσεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Είπαμε
> Δεν φταίει το gov
> Η νεοδημοκρατική ατομική ευθύνη που δεν έχω, φταίει.
> 
> Με κάνεις και επαναλαμβάνομαι, ή δεν ακούς ή δεν βλέπεις να διαβάσεις.


Είσαι δηλαδή εσύ προσωπικά λάθος;

----------


## goku

> Αφού δεν σε ενδιαφέρει οκ.
> 
> Αλλά το ότι αρκετές φορές κάποιοι δεν κάνουν την δουλειά τους, καθώς  έχουν υποχρέωση να ψάξουν ότι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζεται ενδουπηρεσιακα αλλά δεν το κάνουν  και σου λένε φέρε μας το τάδε χαρτί   δεν φταίει το gov για αυτό.


Οκ, αλλά στην αρχική αίτηση στο gov.gr γιατί δεν αναφερόταν ότι χρειάζεται κάποιο δικαιολογητικό κατοικίας ώστε να το προσκομίσεις και στέλνουν SMS 3 μέρες μετά; Και χωρίς καμιά πληροφορία, δηλαδή ούτε κάποιο email, ούτε κάποιο τηλέφωνο, που να στείλεις το δικαιολογητικό;

----------


## sdikr

> Οκ, αλλά στην αρχική αίτηση στο gov.gr γιατί δεν αναφερόταν ότι χρειάζεται κάποιο δικαιολογητικό κατοικίας ώστε να το προσκομίσεις και στέλνουν SMS 3 μέρες μετά; Και χωρίς καμιά πληροφορία, δηλαδή ούτε κάποιο email, ούτε κάποιο τηλέφωνο, που να στείλεις το δικαιολογητικό;


Μα δεν χρειάζεται, έχει υποχρέωση ο ΔΥ να το αναζητήσει αυτοβούλως ενδουπηρεσιακα.

Στείλει ενα ερώτημα εσύ μέσω του gov.gr γιατί σου ζητάνε κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είσαι δηλαδή εσύ προσωπικά λάθος;


Προφανώς

----------


## goku

> Μα δεν χρειάζεται, έχει υποχρέωση ο ΔΥ να το αναζητήσει αυτοβούλως ενδουπηρεσιακα.
> 
> Στείλει ενα ερώτημα εσύ μέσω του gov.gr γιατί σου ζητάνε κάτι τέτοιο


Χμ, οκ τότε. Επειδή το βιάζομαι για μια προκήρυξη στον ΑΣΕΠ, και υπάρχει προθεσμία, θα πάω αύριο από το ΚΕΠ γιατί δεν θέλω να το διακινδυνεύσω με άλλη καθυστέρηση. Αλλά θα το ρωτήσω από περιέργεια.

----------


## sdikr

> Προφανώς


Στην επόμενη έκδοση του gov θα υπάρχει πρόβλεψη και για αυτό  :Smile:

----------


## jap

finddoctors.gov.gr: Ψηφιακά τα ραντεβού για γιατρό, σε λειτουργία η πλατφόρμα

Και νάσου οι δηλώσεις από Πλεύρη και Πιερρακάκη ευλογώντας τα γένια τους. Ενώ η λειτουργικότητα υπάρχει ήδη, εδώ και δεν θυμάμαι πόσα χρόνια, στην https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p, μαζί με άλλες λειτουργίες (οικογενειακούς γιατρούς και δήλωση άυλης συνταγογράφησης). Μου θυμίζει τα οδικά έργα που κάθε τόσο κάνανε καινούργια εγκαίνια και ταρατατζούμ για τον ίδιο δρόμο, πολλές φορές όχι ακόμα σε λειτουργία.  :Razz:

----------


## thourios

> finddoctors.gov.gr: Ψηφιακά τα ραντεβού για γιατρό, σε λειτουργία η πλατφόρμα
> 
> Και νάσου οι δηλώσεις από Πλεύρη και Πιερρακάκη ευλογώντας τα γένια τους. Ενώ η λειτουργικότητα υπάρχει ήδη, εδώ και δεν θυμάμαι πόσα χρόνια, στην https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p, μαζί με άλλες λειτουργίες (οικογενειακούς γιατρούς και δήλωση άυλης συνταγογράφησης). Μου θυμίζει τα οδικά έργα που κάθε τόσο κάνανε καινούργια εγκαίνια και ταρατατζούμ για τον ίδιο δρόμο, πολλές φορές όχι ακόμα σε λειτουργία.


Μόνο που δεν μπορούσες να βρεις γιατρό με τίποτα. Στην καλύτερη μένεις Γλυφάδα και έβρισκες γιατρό μετά από έναν μήνα στον Ωρωπό. Τώρα βέβαια θα βρίσκεις μετά από 3 μήνες ίσως στον Κάλαμο. :Razz: 
***Τώρα το τσέκαρα. Παθολόγος πουθενά διαθέσιμος***

----------


## sdikr

> finddoctors.gov.gr: Ψηφιακά τα ραντεβού για γιατρό, σε λειτουργία η πλατφόρμα
> 
> Και νάσου οι δηλώσεις από Πλεύρη και Πιερρακάκη ευλογώντας τα γένια τους. Ενώ η λειτουργικότητα υπάρχει ήδη, εδώ και δεν θυμάμαι πόσα χρόνια, στην https://www.e-syntagografisi.gr/p-rv/p, μαζί με άλλες λειτουργίες (οικογενειακούς γιατρούς και δήλωση άυλης συνταγογράφησης). Μου θυμίζει τα οδικά έργα που κάθε τόσο κάνανε καινούργια εγκαίνια και ταρατατζούμ για τον ίδιο δρόμο, πολλές φορές όχι ακόμα σε λειτουργία.


Η άυλη έγινε το 2020
Το σύστημα των ραντεβού υπήρχε απο παλιότερα, αλλά δεν περιλάμβανε ιδιωτικούς

----------


## thourios

Οι ιδιώτες έχουν δικά τους site όπως doctors anytime. Τι τους ανακατεύει με το δημόσιο;  Αν θέλω πάλι ιδιώτη γιατρό για επέμβαση θα πάω απευθείας στο Metropolitan. Γιατί να ψάχνομαι για ιδιώτη πχ στο Γενικό Κρατικό;

----------


## sdikr

> Οι ιδιώτες έχουν δικά τους site όπως doctors anytime. Τι τους ανακατεύει με το δημόσιο;  Αν θέλω πάλι ιδιώτη γιατρό για επέμβαση θα πάω απευθείας στο Metropolitan. Γιατί να ψάχνομαι για ιδιώτη πχ στο Γενικό Κρατικό;


Ιδιώτες μέσω ΕΟΠΥ,  όχι ιδιώτες που τους πληρώνεις φουλ

----------


## thourios

> Ιδιώτες μέσω ΕΟΠΥ,  όχι ιδιώτες που τους πληρώνεις φουλ


Δεν νομίζω να είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα. Έχουμε και σχετικό topic πάντως.
Εκεί θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ραντεβού αλλά όταν θα πηγαίνεις να κλείσεις ραντεβού με τον ΕΦΚΑ (το ταμείο σου) θα σου λένε δεν θα υπάρχουν. Έχουμε όμως διαθέσιμα το απόγευμα.


Off Topic


		Ο άνθρωπος είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Απολύει καθαρίστριες και φύλακες των 650 ευρώ καθαρά και δίνει τις δουλειές σε  εργολάβους με μεγαλύτερο κόστος.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν νομίζω να είναι και τόσο καλή ιδέα. Έχουμε και σχετικό topic πάντως.
> Εκεί θα υπάρχουν διαθέσιμα ραντεβού αλλά όταν θα πηγαίνεις με τον ΕΦΚΑ δεν θα υπάρχουν.
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ο άνθρωπος είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου. Απολύει καθαρίστριες και φύλακες των 650 ευρώ καθαρά και δίνει τις δουλειές σε  εργολάβους με μεγαλύτερο κόστος.


Μην μπερδεύεις πράγματα
Είναι άλλο πράγμα το ότι μπορείς να πας σε συμβεβλημένο γιατρό ιδιώτη,  μπορούσες εδώ και χρόνια αλλά έπρεπε να κλήσεις ραντεβού σε αυτόν και είχε κάποιο πλαφόν ραντεβού ΕΟΠΠΥ.
Και είναι άλλο πράγμα τα απογευματινά σε νοσοκομείο, που και αυτά υπήρχανε παλιά και μπορούσες να πας με εξτρά χρέωση,  πχ Ιπποκράτειο

----------


## thourios

> Μην μπερδεύεις πράγματα
> Είναι άλλο πράγμα το ότι μπορείς να πας σε συμβεβλημένο γιατρό ιδιώτη,  μπορούσες εδώ και χρόνια αλλά έπρεπε να κλήσεις ραντεβού σε αυτόν και είχε κάποιο πλαφόν ραντεβού ΕΟΠΠΥ.
> Και είναι άλλο πράγμα τα απογευματινά σε νοσοκομείο, που και αυτά υπήρχανε παλιά και μπορούσες να πας με εξτρά χρέωση,  πχ Ιπποκράτειο


Δεν μπερδεύομαι καθόλου. Γιατί το έχω αντιμετωπίσει με τον πατέρα μου. Δεν υπήρχε διαθέσιμος γιατρός το πρωί στο νοσοκομείο. Αν υπήρχε διαθέσιμος έβρισκες μετά από τρεις μήνες. Και αυτό πολλές φορές ακυρωνόταν στο ξαφνικό.
Οπότε αναγκαστικά πληρώναμε για να έχουμε άμεση πρόσβαση ίσως και την ίδια μέρα. Μετά ο ίδιος ο γιατρός μας «εξυπηρετούσε» αναλαμβάνοντας να κλείσει ο ίδιος το επόμενο ραντεβού.
Δηλαδή για να εξυπηρετηθείς έπρεπε να βάλεις το χέρι στην τσέπη. Νόμιμο γρηγορόσημο. 
Εντέχνως το σύστημα έβγαινε εκτός όπως και τώρα αυτό το σημερινό με το gov.gr. αφού ραντεβού δεν υπάρχουν.  Μπες και επέλεξε ένα παθολόγο στην περιοχή σου να δεις πότε θα σου το βγάλει. Θα πρέπει να είσαι πολύ τυχερός.
Όταν είναι με πληρωμή βρίσκεις με όλους τους τρόπους.

----------


## jap

> Το σύστημα των ραντεβού υπήρχε απο παλιότερα, αλλά δεν περιλάμβανε ιδιωτικούς


Μια χαρά έχει και είχε, απλά ποτέ δεν εμφάνιζε κανέναν διαθέσιμο. Με όσους ιδιώτες ξέρω τα δεσμεύουν οι ίδιοι και τα κλείνεις με τους ίδιους. Παλιά νομίζω σε κάποιο site έβγαζε τους συμβεβλημένους και γινόταν πανικός, κλείνονταν όλα τα ραντεβού (200 νομίζω) τις πρώτες 1-2 μέρες του μήνα. 

Edit: Ούτε στα πρωινά των νοσοκομείων βγάζει ποτέ ελεύθερα ραντεβού. 

@thourios: Έτυχε και βρήκα καρδιολόγο όταν τον χρειάστηκα αμέσως, 3 δήμους παραπέρα. Ο κανόνας είναι πως στους 2 μήνες + 1 μέρα δεν σου επιτρέπει το σύστημα να κλείσεις, στους 2 μήνες παρά λίγες μέρες δεν βρίσκεις, πρέπει να προγραμματίζεις σχεδόν 2 μήνες πριν πότε θα αρρωστήσεις. Τώρα έχουν αποδεσμεύσει κάποιους που ήταν αποκλειστικά σε εμβολιαστικά κέντρα, όταν αποφασίσουν να πάψουν να προωθούν τον εμβολιασμό θα επανέλθουν νοσοκομεία, ΤΟΜΥ και οι άλλες δομές στην πρότερη κατάσταση.

----------


## sdikr

> Μια χαρά έχει και είχε, απλά ποτέ δεν εμφάνιζε κανέναν διαθέσιμο. Με όσους ιδιώτες ξέρω τα δεσμεύουν οι ίδιοι και τα κλείνεις με τους ίδιους. Παλιά νομίζω σε κάποιο site έβγαζε τους συμβεβλημένους και γινόταν πανικός, κλείνονταν όλα τα ραντεβού (200 νομίζω) τις πρώτες 1-2 μέρες του μήνα.
> 
> @thourios: Έτυχε και βρήκα καρδιολόγο όταν τον χρειάστηκα αμέσως, 3 δήμους παραπέρα. Ο κανόνας είναι πως στους 2 μήνες + 1 μέρα δεν σου επιτρέπει το σύστημα να κλείσεις, στους 2 μήνες παρά λίγες μέρες δεν βρίσκεις, πρέπει να προγραμματίζεις σχεδόν 2 μήνες πριν πότε θα αρρωστήσεις. Τώρα έχουν αποδεσμεύσει κάποιους που ήταν αποκλειστικά σε εμβολιαστικά κέντρα, όταν αποφασίσουν να πάψουν να προωθούν τον εμβολιασμό θα επανέλθουν νοσοκομεία, ΤΟΜΥ και οι άλλες δομές στην πρότερη κατάσταση.


Εγώ πότε μου δεν πέτυχα ιδιώτη, μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα και μου βγάζει κανονικά 
Απο όσο είδα δεν έχει πλέον και το θέμα με τους 2 μήνες,   πριν δυο μέρες έψαχνα για πνευμονολόγο και δεν είχε τίποτα,  σήμερα στο finddoctor έχει κανονικά διαθέσιμους

----------


## jap

Άρα ίσως να διασύνδεσαν περισσότερες βάσεις  :One thumb up:  Θα το δούμε στην πράξη όταν χρειαστεί.

----------


## sdikr

> Άρα ίσως να διασύνδεσαν περισσότερες βάσεις  Θα το δούμε στην πράξη όταν χρειαστεί.


Ναι ας το περιμένουμε,
Ενα που θα ήθελα είναι όπως το παλιό να σε βγάζει στο πρώτο διαθέσιμο και να μην πρέπει να τα ψάχνεις όλα τα pages   είναι λίγο κουραστικό

----------


## thourios

Πάλι παρατήρησα ότι δεν μπορείς να επιλέξεις όλη την Αττική αλλά πρέπει να βάλεις περιοχή. 
Θυμάμαι και το παλαιότεροι που είχε επιλογή κάποια στιγμή για ιδιώτες αλλά δεν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμοι ποτέ. 
Σε κάποια φάση είχα βρει σε τοπικό ιατρείο ΠΕΔΥ δίπλα στο σπίτι μου. Μάλλον έπεσα σε ακύρωση.

Φίλος που δουλεύει στο επικουρικό στον ΕΟΠΥΥ διοικητικός  μου είπε ότι πράγματι τα δεσμεύουν οι γιατροί. Ένα καιρό δούλευε στα ραντεβού. Σε κάποια υποκαταστήματα μπορούσες να κλείσεις πηγαίνοντας ο ίδιος. 
Του ζήταγε το μεσημέρι τους κωδικούς ο γιατρός και τα κράταγε ο ίδιος. Κάπως έτσι γινόταν. Δεν θυμάμαι και καλά πως μου το είχε εξηγήσει

----------


## netman

αν ψάχνεις παιδίατρο, τον κλείνεις με τον δικό σου κωδικο taxisnet ?
Φυσικά και δεν έχουν τα παιδια... Ή πρέπει να κάνεις λογαριασμό για τα παιδια; Σας έχει τύχει ;

----------


## jap

Ναι μπαίνεις με τα δικά σου στοιχεία taxis και μετά που ζητάει ΑΜΚΑ βάζεις του παιδιού. Βγάζει και τα στοιχεία του και επίβεβαΙωνεις

----------


## nm96027

> Άρα ίσως να διασύνδεσαν περισσότερες βάσεις  Θα το δούμε στην πράξη όταν χρειαστεί.


η διαθεσιμότητα των ραντεβου εξαρταται αποκλειστικα από τις δηλώσεις διαθεσιμότητας των γιατρών. Στην εν λόγω εφαρμογή δεν υπάρχουν διαφορετικές βάσεις ραντεβού (όπως πχ στα νοσοκομεία), αλλά απλώς πρέπει οι γιατροί να δηλώσουν διαθεσιμοτητες.

----------


## tiatrou

*Ψηφιακό το βιβλιάριο υγείας παιδιού - Έρχεται μητρώο εμβολιασμού παιδιών και εφήβων - Ατομικό Δελτίο Υγείας Μαθητή.*

https://www.protagon.gr/epikairotita...oi-44342479758

----------


## Iris07

*«Πυρετός» ψηφιακών έργων στην Ελλάδα*

_Σε πορεία ψηφιοποίησης έχει μπει Ελλάδα καθώς δημοπρατούνται ή βρίσκονται ήδη σε εξέλιξη έργα εκατομμυρίων ευρώ, που θα αλλάξουν την χώρα διαμορφώνοντας ένα «ψηφιακό αύριο». 
Πώς κινούνται οι εταιρείες για να κερδίσουν το μεγάλο στοίχημα._

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpr...hlepikoin.html

----------


## 8anos

Τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζεται ρε παιδιά για να βγάλουμε ΑΦΜ σε ανήλικο εξ αποστάσεως; 
Ευχαριστώ!




> θα ενημερώσω κι εγώ όταν κάνω τη διαδικασία.





> Τα είχα ανεβάσει όλα από πριν, γιατί με είχαν πάρει τηλέφωνο να μου πουν τι ακριβώς χρειάζεται.
> Για την ακρίβεια με πήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν τι χρειάζονται, τα ανέβασα, μετά με ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο να μου πουν ότι χρειάζονται και κάτι ακόμα, οπότε τα ανέβασα και αυτά.
> Στη συνάντηση, εκτός από πιστοποίηση/επιβεβαίωση όλων των δικαιολογητικών που είχα ανεβάσει, απλά μου έκαναν κάποιες ερωτήσεις.
> Αφού τελείωσε η συνάντηση μετά από κάποια λεπτά μου ήρθαν 2 emails με την απόδοση ΑΦΜ.

----------


## tiatrou

*Ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα οδήγησης στο κινητό: Πότε ξεκινά η νέα εφαρμογή και τι είναι ο ενιαίος αριθμός*
https://www.cnn.gr/ellada/story/3170...iaios-arithmos

----------


## Mormnak

> *Ταυτότητα και δίπλωμα οδήγησης στο κινητό: Πότε ξεκινά η νέα εφαρμογή και τι είναι ο ενιαίος αριθμός*
> https://www.cnn.gr/ellada/story/3170...iaios-arithmos


Τόσο καιρο μας πρήζανε με τις ταυτότητες και τώρα τις καταργούνε με εναν αριθμό. Ωραία!

----------


## YAziDis

> Τόσο καιρο μας πρήζανε με τις ταυτότητες και τώρα τις καταργούνε με εναν αριθμό. Ωραία!


Μας δε γράφει κάτι τέτοιο μέσα. Λέει πως όταν βγουνε οι νέες ταυτότητες, ως αριθμό θα έχουν το νέο ενιαίο αριθμό.

----------


## tsigarid

> Τόσο καιρο μας πρήζανε με τις ταυτότητες και τώρα τις καταργούνε με εναν αριθμό. Ωραία!


Πουθενά δεν λέει ότι καταργούνε κάτι.

----------


## jap

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post7190624

----------


## 8anos

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...24#post7190624


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jap

> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!


 :One thumb up:  Γράψε κι εσύ αν εν τω μεταξύ έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## tiatrou

*Στο κινητό όλοι οι λογαριασμοί με την εφορία - Νέα εφαρμογή από την ΑΑΔΕ*
https://www.cnn.gr/oikonomia/chrima/...i-apo-tin-aade

----------


## BlueChris

Το fuel pass δεν λειτουργεί? ούτε χτες μου άνοιγε ούτε σήμερα βλέπω να μου ανοίγει...

Δεν είναι ότι δεν παίζει η σελίδα αλλά μου δείχνει αυτό




> Το σύστημα δεν δέχεται προσωρινά νέες αιτήσεις
> Παρακαλούμε προσπαθήστε αργότερα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το fuel pass δεν λειτουργεί? ούτε χτες μου άνοιγε ούτε σήμερα βλέπω να μου ανοίγει...
> 
> Δεν είναι ότι δεν παίζει η σελίδα αλλά μου δείχνει αυτό


Ναι έχει κλείσει, το είχανε ανακοινώσει κιόλας

----------


## BlueChris

Άκυρο.. δεν έχει ανοίξει ακόμα... :Embarassed: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι έχει κλείσει, το είχανε ανακοινώσει κιόλας


Αααα οκοκ thx

Με πρήζει ο μπαμπάς για το 100άρικο !!!!! (λόγο νησιού) (*#@&*(#%^

----------


## sdikr

> Άκυρο.. δεν έχει ανοίξει ακόμα...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αααα οκοκ thx
> 
> Με πρήζει ο μπαμπάς για το 100άρικο !!!!! (λόγο νησιού) (*#@&*(#%^


Αυτό τέλος Ιουλίου, κανόνισε να του βάλεις με ψηφιακό για τα 15 και μετά να λες μα δεν έχω NFC  (round 2)  :Razz:

----------


## BlueChris

> Αυτό τέλος Ιουλίου, κανόνισε να του βάλεις με ψηφιακό για τα 15 και μετά να λες μα δεν έχω NFC  (round 2)


Όχι θα του βάλω NFC να τα πάρω εγώ και θα του δώσω λεφτά στο χέρι  :Smile: 

Εντο μεταξύ είναι γκαντέμης... ούτε το power pass του περνάει 




> Powerpass | Αποτυχία σύνδεσης στο σύστημα, αδυναμία επικοινωνίας


- - - Updated - - -

εμ καλά να πάθω... άλλαξα avatar.....

Βασικά η ιδέα είναι πως όσο δίνει χρήμα ο δικός μου, θα ασπρίζει το avatar και θα γίνεται άνθρωπος  :Smile:

----------


## Mormnak

*Προσεχώς ηλεκτρονικά τα αποτελέσματα διαγνωστικών εργαστηριακών εξετάσεων μέσω gov.gr*

https://www.news4health.gr/politiki-...on-meso-gov-gr

----------


## Iris07

*Αλλάζουν όλα στις e-συναλλαγές με το Δημόσιο*

https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-dhmosio-.html

----------


## thourios

> *Αλλάζουν όλα στις e-συναλλαγές με το Δημόσιο*
> 
> https://www.euro2day.gr/news/economy...-dhmosio-.html


Ας καταργήσουν κάποιος αναχρονιστικούς νόμους. Πχ
Αφορά δημοσίους υπαλλήλους κυρίως αυτούς που εργάζονται με μικρές συμβάσεις.

*Spoiler:*




			Για να αναγνωριστεί μισθολογικό κλιμάκιο από έναν φορέα του δημοσίου δεν αρκεί η ηλεκτρονική επιβεβαίωση των εγγράφων που προσκομίζει ο νέος προσλαμβανόμενος στην νέα του θέση. Πρέπει όλα αυτά να επιβεβαιωθούν από τους προηγούμενους εργοδότες που είναι το ίδιο το δημόσιο (μπορεί να είναι ένας αλλά μπορεί να είναι και πολλοί) δια εσωτερικής αλληλογραφίας ή με e-mail με επιβεβαίωση γνησιότητας από τους προηγούμενους προϊστάμενους και να σταλούν στον προϊστάμενο του λογιστηρίου της νέας υπηρεσίας που απασχολείται.
 Όλα αυτά υπάρχουν στο Εργάνη και στην ενιαία αρχή πληρωμών της τελευταίας δεκαετίας τουλάχιστον.  Δεν ισχύει ούτε η ανάρτηση, εκτύπωση ή ΑΔΑ στην διαύγεια  η υπαγωγή του εργαζομένου σε μισθολογικό κλιμάκιο που έχει γίνει προγενέστερα.  Θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό έστω και με υπεύθυνη δήλωση. Αυτό είναι πολύ χρονοβόρο και είναι αυτό που λέμε. Δουλειά δεν είχε ο διάλος.....

----------

